# Survivor Gabon Fantasy League (Season Finale Tonight!)



## KrazyPete

*FINAL TWO EPISODES!*
We're following CBS' lead for the final two episodes of the season. This means that *you only need to choose 2 survivors for your team* on Thursday Dec. 11th! The two-hour long finale is this Sunday night, Dec. 14th! You may pick a new survivor team (two players)  anytime before the finale airs on the east coast. Don't forget! There are two episodes this week!

Welcome to the DIS Fantasy League Thread for Survivor Gabon! Once we start getting scores I'll post a leaderboard here. In the meantime there is important information below about how to get into our private tribe so read on! I'll update this post whenever I have any new information. Good luck!

*Survivor Gabon: Earth's Last Eden*
Thursdays at 8:00pm EST

*Posting Show Spoilers in this Thread*
A "spoiler" is anything that might ruin a surprise in the current episode for a person who has not seen it yet. Out of respect, please do not post internet spoilers in this thread and do not talk about the show until it has gone off the air on the west coast (usually midnight Eastern time). I know it's hard but you have to resist the temptation to run here and say "OMG! I can't believe they voted off KELLY!" before everyone has gotten a chance to see it. 

*DisBoards Survivor Gabon Fantasy League: Week 10 Leaderboard*
Player name: This weeks's score / *Total Score*
KrazyPete 509 / *2720*
threeboysmom 479 / *2714*
Sorsha 524 / *2531*
MattyD 500 / *2378*
aengus 375 / *2303*
MPhins13 554 / *2291*
LilyTheBootQueen 473 / *2278*
See.low 482 / *2232*
Cardinal 538 / *2189*
palmnut 458 / *2181*
CAJUNWDWFAN 460 / *2116*
Amy 457 / *2080*
kaylajr 473 / *2009*
BriarRosie 375 / *1988*
tinkabellspirate 463 / *1967*

*Fantasy League Team Picks:*
Week 1
Week 2
Week 3
Week 4
Week 5
Week 6
Week 7
Week 8
Week 9
Week 10

*DIS Private Tribe(s?)*
I won't rant about CBS' Fantasy League anymore. You can read the thread if you want more information on what went wrong. We're moving on. It's not necessary that you join the Dis Private Tribe on CBS.com but if you would like to, just send me a PM. Read on to find out how we're doing the Fantasy League this year.

*Survivor Gabon Fantasy League: Dis Rules*
*Post your team picks in this thread anytime before the episode airs.* Pick 4 Survivors weekly to be on your "team" for the current episode. Once you post your picks you can edit them anytime you like up until the time the episode airs. Posting or editing your picks after the show airs will result in your picks from the previous episode being used to calculate your score for the current episode. That also means that if your picks aren't changing then you don't have to repost them. They should be changing though, especially since we're bringing back the bonus points.

*Bonus points.* Just like last year, you can assign 1 bonus point category for each of your survivors. Our bonus point categories are going to be:

Catches a fish
We need to see the survivor in the act of successfully catching the fish. Fish stories back at camp don't count. 
Finds a hidden immunity idol
Finds the place where the TV crew hid the idol. Finding a fake idol, or finding the real in a place where the true finder hid it (ie: digging through their backpack) doesn't count.
Plays a hidden immunity idol
This is pretty clear I think
Kisses another survivor
This needs to be an obvious on-screen kiss involving two survivor contestants. If kissing is implied somehow in the editing of the show, that won't count. Kissing during a family visit doesn't count. Any on-screen kissing counts (pecks on the cheek, etc.) as long as it involves at least two survivors.
Says the episode title
The title of each episode is usually a quote from one of the survivors. The Premiere was called "Want to see the elephant dung?" If chose this bonus point category for Jillian you would have scored. The quote needs to be heard in the episode. Being able to infer who probably said it is not good enough.
Brushes teeth with a stick
This happens more often than you might think. We'll award bonus points for this category if any survivor is seen picking at their teeth with a stick. Picking at their teeth with a finger, machete, small rock, whatever won't count. Only sticks. 

A couple of old CBS categories have been eliminated:
Chops a coconut - Didn't see any coconuts in the first ep. I'm not sure they are even out there.
Gets naked - It's fun to try to guess who will take their clothes off but it could be a point of disagreement. How much nakedness do they have to show on TV before we all agree that there was true complete nakedness? We'll just avoid that discussion and eliminate the category.
Sings a song - Seriously, this never happens.

When you correctly pick a bonus point category for an episode you will be awarded 30 points. Bonus points are per survivor not occurance. So if you pick "Kisses another survivor" and your survivor kisses three people, you will get 30 points.

CBS.com Bonus Point Questions: I suggest that we just don't use them. It's kind of a "gimme" anyway.

*Sample Posting Format* When you post your picks we need to know who your 4 survivors are and which bonus point category you are assigning to each.

Marcus - Picks teeth
Dan - Picks teeth
Sugar - Finds hidden immunity
Kelly - Kisses

Remember: If you pick "Dan" you are selecting the white guy named Dan (32yo lawyer from Boston). If you pick "Danny" or "GC" you are picking the black guy (26yo maintenance man from Portland). Get your posts and/or edits in by 8:00pm Eastern time on Thursdays (if the showtime gets moved assume that this deadline moves with it).

*Then What Happens?*
Pink and I will both be keeping track of the bonus points during the show and we'll compare our numbers for the final count. Anyone here who would like to count as well, please feel free. You can PM your counts to me after the show. Sometime after the show I'll go through the posts for the week and combine all the picks into one thread. That makes it easy for you to follow who everyone is chosing and easier for me to add up the scores once CBS posts them. Once CBS gets their scores for each Survivor up, I'll add up all of our scores with our bonus points to create the DIS leaderboard for the week. The leaderboard will posted as a reply in the thread as well as the first post.

*Cheap!*
I'm going to be the final decider on what counts and what doesn't. If say that wasn't a stick that Matty was cleaning his teeth with, then it wasn't a stick. In the event there is a disagreement someone has to have the final word so the buck is going to stop here. I'm not an unfair judge though. Call me out publically on the board if you think I made a mistake and I'll be more than happy to do whatever it take to try to resolve the issue. The transparency of the scoring process should prevent any real disagreements from coming up.

*What About the first week?*
I think the process we had in place last week was fair and some of you put a lot of effort into making your picks. I don't really see any good reason to throw those scores out.

Survivors ready... *GO!*


----------



## threeboysmom

Since I'm obviously not KrazyPete and can't edit his post, I'm posting an addendum.

*Basics for Each Week:*

- Pick 4 survivors each week
- Post your picks here (*MUST be posted by 8 p.m. EST the night of the show!*!)
- You may edit any member/s of your team however many times you want until "Blackout" (which runs from, I believe, 8 p.m. EST through midnight EST the day of the show.
- Remember to post your BONUS picks along with your team!
- PLEASE do not post any "spoilers" here on the DIS until after midnight so as to not ruin it for anyone who might be watching the show late (as for me... I don't watch it until Friday so I'll just have to stay off this thread until I do)

*NEW Fantasy League Scoring:*
** I have bolded the NEW aspects of scoring this season.  Arg, back to editing my Survivors...

Reads Tree Mail: Your team earns 10 points any time one of your Survivors reads aloud any part of the "Tree Mail".

Cries: Your team earns 12 points any time one of your Survivors sheds tears 

Sprint Forward in the Game: Wins Immunity (group): Your team earns 25 points any time one of your Survivors is on the tribe that wins the Immunity Challenge. 

Sprint Forward in the Game: Wins Immunity (individual): Your team earns 30 points any time one of your Survivors wins the individual Immunity Challenge. 

Wins Reward Challenge (group): Your team earns 10 points any time one of your Survivors is on the tribe that wins a Reward Challenge. 

Wins Reward Challenge (individual): Your team earns 20 points any time one of your Survivors wins the individual Reward Challenge. 

Jeff Says Your Name: Your team earns 3 points any time Jeff Probst says the name of one of your Survivors. 

*Use of NOW Wireless Device: Your team earns 30 points any time on of your Survivors uses a Sprint NOW Wireless Device. 

Chosen for Reward Prize: Your team earns 10 points any time one of your Survivors is chosen to share a reward prize. *

*Gets Immunity Idol: Your team earns 15 points any time one of your Survivors is given an Immunity Idol by any other Survivor. *

Sent to Exile Island: Your team loses 18 points any time one of your Survivors visits Exile Island. 

Sits Out Challenge: Your team loses 12 points any time one of your Survivors does not take part in a group Challenge: Reward or Immunity. 

Voted Off: Your team loses 40 points when one of your Survivors gets voted off the island. Gives 

*Gives Immunity Idol:  Your team loses 15 points any time one of your Survivors gives the Immunity Idol to another Survivor. *

*Receive Medical Attention:  Your team loses 10 points any time one of your Survivors receives professional medical attention from a Survivor Staff memver. *


GET POSTING!!

(still waiting on Pete...)


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> GET POSTING!!
> 
> (still waiting on Pete...)



I was going to wait until the last minute so you and Aengus don't take my picks!  

Ace - Tries to Open a Coconut
Marcus - Tries to Open a Coconut
Kelly - Tries to Open a Coconut
Corrine - Tries to Open a Coconut

I reserve the right modify my picks and bonus category assignments up to 1 minute prior to the episode airing.


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> I was going to wait until the last minute so you and Aengus don't take my picks!
> 
> Ace - Tries to Open a Coconut
> Marcus - Tries to Open a Coconut
> Kelly - Tries to Open a Coconut
> Corrine - Tries to Open a Coconut
> 
> I reserve the right modify my picks and bonus category assignments up to 1 minute prior to the episode airing.



WAAAAH!  You're doing this on purpose to me!!


----------



## taz

MY PICKS​
Randy: Tries To Open A Coconut
Kelly: Tries To Open A Coconut
GC: Tries To Open A Coconut
Bob: Tries To Open A Coconut


----------



## KrazyPete

taz said:


> MY PICKS​
> Randy: Tries To Open A Coconut
> Danny: Tries To Open A Coconut
> GC: Tries To Open A Coconut
> Bob: Tries To Open A Coconut



*This Dan/Danny/GC thing is confusing...*




*<* This guy is Dan, just Dan.




*<* This guy is Danny but he's going by the name GC.

It's easy to see that you want both of them so this is clarification is for anyone else who might be confused.


----------



## Cardinal

Cardinal (we need your bonus categories Card)
Matty- Gets naked  (This guy isn't too bright  )
Marcus- Catches a fish  (Marcus >>> Matty)
Michelle- Tries to open a coconut (Marcus >>> Matty > Michelle)
Jacque- Cries


----------



## BriarRosie

I had picked:

Ace
Ken
Michelle 
Corrine

Many days ago.  But, every time I tried to add bonus points, the link would send me to the FAQ page.  What gives?


----------



## aengus

woot.  OK I will start figuring out my picks


----------



## threeboysmom

BriarRosie said:


> I had picked:
> 
> Ace
> Ken
> Michelle
> Corrine
> 
> Many days ago.  But, every time I tried to add bonus points, the link would send me to the FAQ page.  What gives?



The bonus has been "broken" - nobody has been able to assign bonus categories.  

We'll just have to keep checking back with the CBS site tomorrow in the hopes that they get it fixed in time.


----------



## threeboysmom

CBS Fantasy site is now up and running for all of you who haven't checked the other thread.... and I was just informed by a certain "someone" that the other thread needs to "die" ... in other words, STOP TALKING over there, Pink....  

I was able to pick my team tonight.  I'm assuming any of you with similar problems will be able to pick also.

Just no bonus as of yet...


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> CBS Fantasy site is now up and running for all of you who haven't checked the other thread.... and I was just informed by a certain "someone" that the other thread needs to "die" ... in other words, STOP TALKING over there, Pink....



I'm trying to simplify things here and you're not helping. 

Maybe we can get a mod to merge them or something.


----------



## aengus

uh


what other thread? ROFL


ok what do you want to happen merged threads or lock the other ? @_@


----------



## aengus

OK here are my picks 

Charlie
Bob
Jessica
Kelly

if you want to know why I am right, heres why 

a marathon running lawyer surely can get through the first round and probably is going to do well in the challenge. (charlie)

bob will have his big day.  Look at his experiences,  this is the guy that will get camp done

Jessica because i cant wait to pick her bonus points for "gets naked"  

Kelly because she is going to be an asset like bob in getting camp up and running


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> Kelly because she is going to be an asset like bob in getting camp up and running



spitting coffee here....  

ETA:  And let me just add an "ooooo"... Aengus has done his homework


----------



## threeboysmom

STILL no way to assign bonus categories.  Come on, CBS.

Keep checking back to the DIS today because we still need to get everyone assigned to a private tribe, so please stay tuned for that once Pete gets into the office and gets settled...


----------



## RicksCafe

I'm so glad the site got fixed.  Let's mambo! 

Ok, here are my picks and the bonus points:

Brooke Burke- Dress "accidently" falls off
Susan Lucci- Nominated for Emmy but loses
Lance Bass- Comes back to the other team, if ya know what I mean
Cloris Leachman- Breaks hip

Ah! No, these are my picks for Fantasy Dancing with the Stars.  Sorry.  

Here are my Survivor picks, just in case....

Bob
Randy
Ace
Crystal

Ricks (who would paso your doble any time)


----------



## threeboysmom

Ok ok.... my picks for NOW...  I tend to change my mind at least once an hour.  

Wait, does that mean everytime I change my mind I have to post again???   

Bob
Charlie
Ace (yummy)
Marcus (double yummy)


----------



## aengus

we still dont have private tribes yet right?


----------



## KrazyPete

OK, I've been trying to come up with Disney angle for our tribe names that keeps us well clear of anything like the "The Pretty Pink Princesses." So since Survivor is in Africa I'm thinking maybe a Lion King tie-in with names like:

Hula in Drag
Lovely Coconuts
Tastes Like Chicken
Cactus Butts
Squashed Banana

I don't know though. We do a Tarzan or Jungle Cruise tie-in instead. I like the Good vs. Evil angle but I'm not sure how to make it work. I'm looking for suggestions and I'm looking for them quick. We want to get these set up as quick as possible I think.


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> we still dont have private tribes yet right?



Working on it as we speak..


Here are BootQueen's picks for the week:

Ace 
Charlie 
Matty
Jessica

(I'll refrain from adding my "yummies" to it)


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> OK, I've been trying to come up with Disney angle for our tribe names that keeps us well clear of anything like the "The Pretty Pink Princesses." So since Survivor is in Africa I'm thinking maybe a Lion King tie-in with names like:
> 
> Hula in Drag
> Lovely Coconuts
> Tastes Like Chicken
> Cactus Butt
> Squashed Banana
> 
> I don't know though. We do a Tarzan or Jungle Cruise tie-in instead. I like the Good vs. Evil angle but I'm not sure how to make it work. I'm looking for suggestions and I'm looking for them quick. We want to get these set up as quick as possible I think.



OK, if we go for three tribes this year, my vote is for:

Lovely Coconuts
Cactus Butts (so love this one, heh)
Squash Bananas (I think it's "squash," not "squashed?")


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

My picks are :

Charlie
Marcus
Randy
Corinne

I don't see any way to pick bonuses on the website so I'll just say (Tries to open coconut for all four of my players)


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

how about

"Bare Necessities" for a tribe name 

although it's a good chance it might be used already.

Oh and do we have the code or number or whatever we need to join the private tribe?


----------



## KrazyPete

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> how about
> 
> "Bare Necessities" for a tribe name
> 
> although it's a good chance it might be used already.
> 
> Oh and do we have the code or number or whatever we need to join the private tribe?



I like that, I forgot about the Jungle Book. As soon as we settle the tribe names I'll set them up. I set up a test account last night to see how it was working this year. When I clicked the link in the invite it sent me to the "register" page. So at that point I think it was still buggy.


----------



## threeboysmom

Jedi, I really don't think there are going to be those bonus categories this season.  CBS has changed the scoring significantly - See my updated Post #2.

In place of bonus category assignments, it looks like we'll be answering questions AFTER the episode to score points for our team.  I feel like I'm back in school.... (now Pink... let's see what you've learned...)

ETA:  Just went through and reviewed teh new scoring.  What the heck?  These people are Survivors out in remote Gabon and they are given WIRELESS DEVICES to use??? So not liking that one, CBS!   (but yeah... Sprint is the sponsor... should have seen it coming...)


----------



## KrazyPete

Here's an update on tribes:

I've created several tribes just to try and figure out how they are working this year. I'm hoping that it's just buggy but right now I have to use an old Gmail account to send the invites. The people I invite have to be in my address book on that gmail account. There's no way for me to make a password and just give it out like I could in previous seasons. There's no way for me to enter a list of addresses to send invites too. The links that come in the invites don't appear to be reusable. You actually have to become my "Friend" in CBS' user account system and that's a convoluted thing.

I'm trying to find a workaround still. I'm also clearing out some space in my PM box here on the DIS. If you want to send me your email address (the one you used to register on CBS.com) that might make things go faster if we are forced to use this weird "friend" system.


----------



## aengus

just bumping this thread above the other i closed


----------



## threeboysmom

Well, I have to say, out of Lion King, Jungle Book, and Tarzan, I like Lion King the best.  It has the funniest and most memorable movie lines, I think.  

A couple others I had that didn't make Pete's cut 

A Monkey's Uncle
Balls of Gas

Or...

Put a few "choice" DIS'ers  on the same tribe, and it could be called...

Surrounded by Idiots



ETA:  Pm'ed you my email address...


----------



## threeboysmom

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> how about
> 
> "Bare Necessities" for a tribe name



I know what you're after...

Geesh you guys!!


----------



## Amy

Cool!  I was looking to see if there's a Survivor thread.  I'd like to join if that's ok?  I'll head over to CBS.com and choose my tribe.  Will there be one or more DIS tribes, too?


----------



## KrazyPete

Amy said:


> Cool!  I was looking to see if there's a Survivor thread.  I'd like to join if that's ok?  I'll head over to CBS.com and choose my tribe.  Will there be one or more DIS tribes, too?



It's looking like there will be 3 DIS Tribes


----------



## See.low

I'm still working out my picks    buuuuut...I had an idea for the names of the tribes. If we were trying to do the good vs. evil thing, we could go with a Mufasa vs. Scar type thing?


----------



## KrazyPete

I think we're going with Cactus Butts and Lovely Coconuts. For the third tribe maybe "Surrounded by Idiots" or "Tastes Like Chicken." Feel free to throw out any other suggestions. Nothing is set in stone yet.

*Also, please read the section in the first post about getting me your email so I can invite you to one of the private tribes!*


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> For the third tribe maybe "Surrounded by Idiots" [/B]



You're not throwing me on THAT team!  I'll be a lovely coconut, thank you very much.


----------



## aengus

oh oh oh i want to be on lovely coconuts @_@

eta:  i didnt get an invite yet


----------



## KrazyPete

aengus said:


> oh oh oh i want to be on lovely coconuts @_@
> 
> eta:  i didnt get an invite yet



I haven't sent any yet, I'm still hoping for a response on the CBS Survivor boards that says there's a better way to do it.


----------



## Amy

Ok, I made my choices on the CBS website:

Crystal
Jacqui
Marcus
Danny ("GC")

No particular reason I picked them.  Crystal is the athlete, so she'll either do really well because she's in shape, or the lack of proper food will wreck havoc on her body.

and the guy who's the Nintendo champ?  What kind of shape is he in, sitting around playing video games all the time?


----------



## KrazyPete

Amy said:


> and the guy who's the Nintendo champ?  What kind of shape is he in, sitting around playing video games all the time?



He also climbed Mt. Fiji


----------



## KrazyPete

*Check your email!* Everyone who has given me an email address has been sent an invite to the "Lovely Coconuts" tribe. 6 people have joined so far. I need to you try the link and the PM me if you have any problems.

Even if you don't get a tribe before the show tonight, *make sure you are registered and you get your picks in before the blackout!* The blackout begins at 8pm eastern (when the broadcast starts on the east coast). I think they will score tonight's episode. I found this in the official rules:



> 4) Scoring Points: Registered players accrue points when Survivor cast members on a registrants' team are awarded points based on their actions, and outcome of events (e.g., winning immunity) during an episode. Survivor: Gabon episode #1 scheduled for broadcast on or about 9/25/08 will be the first episode used to accrue points to registered Survivor: Gabon Fantasy League registrants.


----------



## Amy

Pete - I clicked the link, and all it did was add me to your "friends" list; I didn't see anything about joining your tribe.  Are there problems with it?


----------



## KrazyPete

Amy said:


> Pete - I clicked the link, and all it did was add me to your "friends" list; I didn't see anything about joining your tribe.  Are there problems with it?



That's it! You're in. Check your tribes, you are a Lovely Coconut.


----------



## aengus

i also just got the friend invite,  did it work for me also?


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> i also just got the friend invite,  did it work for me also?



Yes, you are officially a lovely coconut  

(although I had another tribe in mind...)


----------



## Matty D

My Picks:

Ace
Corrine
Crystal
Ken


----------



## threeboysmom

I see we're up to 12 Coconutters now!

Still need more email addresses!


----------



## Cardinal

RicksCafe said:


> I'm so glad the site got fixed.  Let's mambo!
> 
> Ok, here are my picks and the bonus points:
> 
> Brooke Burke- Dress "accidently" falls off
> Susan Lucci- Nominated for Emmy but loses
> Lance Bass- Comes back to the other team, if ya know what I mean
> Cloris Leachman- Breaks hip
> 
> Ah! No, these are my picks for Fantasy Dancing with the Stars.  Sorry.



   

Ricks, I love every single one of your posts!


I'll PM my e-mail to you right now, Pink.


----------



## palmnut

Here are my pick 
Marcus, Charlie, Ken, Kelly


----------



## threeboysmom

palmnut said:


> Here are my pick
> Marcus, Charlie, Ken, Kelly



What? No Yummy?


----------



## MPhins13

PM with email is sent and my picks are:

Ace
Crystal
Marcus
Matty

And we don't need to assign bonuses or should we?


----------



## threeboysmom

MPhins13 said:


> PM with email is sent and my picks are:
> 
> Ace
> Crystal
> Marcus
> Matty
> 
> And we don't need to assign bonuses or should we?



No bonuses this season   CBS decided to do it differently this time around.


----------



## palmnut

threeboysmom said:


> What? No Yummy?



Ummm,  I guess my yummy goes to Kelly....

JK
I can't even remember what any of them look like


----------



## palmnut

Ok for real. Marcus gets my yum   AND he's a doctor


----------



## threeboysmom

palmnut said:


> Ok for real. Marcus gets my yum   AND he's a doctor



Yup, we're definitely sisters


----------



## threeboysmom

Cardinal said:


> Ricks, I love every single one of your posts!



Please don't feed the animals


----------



## See.low

So are we still posting our picks here since we can do it on the CBS site now?  Are all on the same team?


----------



## threeboysmom

See.low said:


> So are we still posting our picks here since we can do it on the CBS site now?  Are all on the same team?



Yes and Yes


----------



## KrazyPete

The first post has been updated.

Please remember, no spoilers until the episode is fnished playing in the Pacific time zone. With the 2-hour episode tonight that's going to be 1am Eastern time right?

I'll keep checking in here just in case I get the last couple of email addresses we need. *Good luck everyone!*


----------



## aengus

woot!

I am so going to PWN you guys


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> woot!
> 
> I am so going to PWN you guys



Quoting to get this on record, heh

35 more minutes for us East Coasters!


----------



## See.low

Oh my, I better get this posted then...
My picks:

Ace
Charlie
Matty
Corinne

Let's get ready to rumblllllllle!!!


----------



## taz

I need a invite e-mail to a different address then the e-mail address I told you

Who should I send my e-mail address to and have them invtie me?


----------



## aengus

taz said:


> I need a invite e-mail to a different address then the e-mail address I told you
> 
> Who should I send my e-mail address to and have them invtie me?


 
pete and hurry


----------



## taz

Okay, If I dont get signed up in time, I will post my picks here if that is okay.


Randy: Tries To Open A Coconut
Kelly: Tries To Open A Coconut
GC: Tries To Open A Coconut
Bob: Tries To Open A Coconut


----------



## Disneychick74

NOTICE...OFF TOPIC
Taz, can I have your Ticker? only 6 days till my birthday too  

OK back on Topic, Pete 10 minutes to go and no invite  
Just kidding I can jump on for next week, no biggie, for the record my picks are:
Charlie, Randy, Dan(lawyer) and Paloma


----------



## taz

Disneychick74 said:


> NOTICE...OFF TOPIC
> Taz, can I have your Ticker? only 6 days till my birthday too
> 
> OK back on Topic, Pete 10 minutes to go and no invite
> Just kidding I can jump on for next week, no biggie, for the record my picks are:
> Charlie, Randy, Dan(lawyer) and Paloma



Cool  I dont care if you want it


Yea, im not signed up either.  I can join next week, or if someone has the people I have, I can just get the score they did for that person. I will also watch for coconut chopping being done for my people.


(sorry I just figured out i typed the wrong email address to you pete, I was fishing -Lake Michigan)


----------



## taz

ITS STARTING


----------



## threeboysmom

Sorry for those of you that didn't make it onto the tribe tonight.  Pete was on until about 7:30 then finally had to quit to actually get some food.  He's been at this literally all day.

It's not a big deal if you're not on the tribe for tonight.  Hopefully, you all have made your picks on CBS (tribe or not tribe) since that is what is most important.

Good luck! 

(Typing this on the commercial break)


----------



## taz

No account I make will let me log in. I think I have too many accounts under my name (a different one for each fantasy sport, and a couple while try to get survivor to work.) I cant even log in to any fantasy sports such as football that usually work.


----------



## threeboysmom

taz said:


> No account I make will let me log in. I think I have too many accounts under my name (a different one for each fantasy sport, and a couple while try to get survivor to work.) I cant even log in to any fantasy sports such as football that usually work.



It's a little whacky this year.

FIRST, you need to register on CBS.com (using the main register tab)

THEN, you need to register separately for the Fantasy League.

OK, back to watching...


----------



## taz

threeboysmom said:


> It's a little whacky this year.
> 
> FIRST, you need to register on CBS.com (using the main register tab)
> 
> THEN, you need to register separately for the Fantasy League.
> 
> OK, back to watching...



Yup, thats what I did. Now even accounts that usually work, dont.


----------



## Cardinal

When do we find out how many points we get?


----------



## taz

threeboysmom said:


> It's a little whacky this year.
> 
> FIRST, you need to register on CBS.com (using the main register tab)
> 
> THEN, you need to register separately for the Fantasy League.
> 
> OK, back to watching...



I though that you usually watch on Friday?



Cardinal said:


> When do we find out how many points we get?



Friday around 5 o'clock at night


----------



## threeboysmom

Cardinal said:


> When do we find out how many points we get?



CBS in the past has always had the points posted on the site by 3 pm EST on Friday.  Not sure if that still holds this year...



taz said:


> I though that you usually watch on Friday?



I do watch on Friday mornings, normally, but I have control of the TV tonight.


----------



## KrazyPete

*I think I found all the picks that were posted. Here's what you guys picked this week:*

Cardinal
Matty, Marcus, Michelle, Jacque

Cajun
Charlie, Marcus, Randy, Corinne

Themgrind
Bob, Randy, Gillian, Susie

Sorsha
Bob, Marcus, Gillian, Crystal

Petez
Ace, Marcus, Kelly, Corinne

Taz
Randy, Kelly, GC, Bob

Cardinal
Matty, Marcus, Michelle, Jacque

Briar
Ace, Ken, Michelle, Corrine

Aengus
Charlie, Bob, Jessica, Kelly

RicksCafe
Bob, Randy, Ace, Crystal

Pink
Bob, Ace, Charlie, Marcus

BootQueen
Ace, Charlie, Matty, Jessica

Cajun
Charlie, Marcus, Randy, Corinne

Amy
Crystal, Jacque, Marcus, Danny

Matty
Ace, Corrine, Crystal, Ken

MPhins
Ace, Crystal, Marcus, Matty

See.low
Ace, Charlie, Matty, Corinne

Palmnut
Marcus, Charlie, Ken, Kelly


----------



## taz

No spoilers, so all I will say is that I wasnt too  impressed this week.


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> pete and hurry


----------



## aengus

so I had to have totally PWNED!  did I win like a car or anything? 

No worries everyone, I explained to Pink what the tribe name is all about!

wow how apparent was it that Jessica and Kelly carried that team to victory in all the challenges!


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> No worries everyone, I explained to Pink what the tribe name is all about!



 

Yeah, not happy about that.... PETE!!!!!!

I think it's more fitting that I move over to the butt team please

YOU WERE SO TOTALLY PWNED LAST NIGHT, AENGUS!

(I think... )


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> Yeah, not happy about that.... PETE!!!!!!



OMG, I have no idea what Aengus is talking about! @_@

"I've Got a Lovely Bunch of Coconuts" is a well-known novelty song dating from the 1940s. It was composed in 1944 by Fred Heatherton, an English songwriter, and celebrates the traditional coconut shy (coconut toss) sometimes found at fairs.


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> OMG, I have no idea what Aengus is talking about! @_@



Oh my gosh, and you and Aengus with your @_@

KNOCK IT OFF!


----------



## KrazyPete

OK, so here are my thoughts on the first two boots. 

Michelle Michelle Michelle. In the pre-season interviews, when they asked you who your favorite survivor was you said, "that guy who stood around naked." If you don't know Richard Hatch then you are clearly not a student of the game. But I had high hopes for you anyway. You were making note of every personality cue you could detect way before you all took that hike out to meet Jeff in the grasslands. In the end, you were a physical competitor but completely out of touch with the mental and social aspects of the game. Maybe you just weren't expecting to go so soon. That vanity cost you.

What can I say about Gillian? We could see through your happy sunshine line of crap from a mile away. You described the pitiful Fang tribe as "awesome," not one time but over and over again. You were the opposite of Michelle. You were very familiar with the game. I think you tried to build an alliance but everyone on your tribe is completely splineless and no one was going to stick their neck out to earn your loyalty. Even Susie (who was your best hope with that "your next" line) wrote your name down. With a 7-1 vote, Fang may be a fractured tribe but they managed to agree on one thing... sending you home. Were you really looking for something to eat in that elephant dung?


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> OK, so here are my thoughts on the first two boots.
> 
> Michelle Michelle Michelle. In the pre-season interviews, when they asked you who your favorite survivor was you said, "that guy who stood around naked." If you don't know Richard Hatch then you are clearly not a student of the game. But I had high hopes for you anyway. You were making note of every personality cue you could detect way before you all took that hike out to meet Jeff in the grasslands. In the end, you were a physical competitor but completely out of touch with the mental and social aspects of the game. Maybe you just weren't expecting to go so soon. That vanity cost you.
> 
> What can I say about Gillian? We could see through your happy sunshine line of crap from a mile away. You described the pitiful Fang tribe as "awesome," not one time but over and over again. You were the opposite of Michelle. You were very familiar with the game. I think you tried to build an alliance but everyone on your tribe is completely splineless and no one was going to stick their neck out to earn your loyalty. Even Susie (who was your best hope with that "your next" line) wrote your name down. With a 7-1 vote, Fang may be a fractured tribe but they managed to agree on one thing... sending you home. Were you really looking for something to eat in that elephant dung?



Totally agreed.  Michelle was a huge asset for that tribe - she rocked at those challenges and she had a very good head on her shoulders (I was agreeing with her every word at TC).  BUT she had no clue as to how this game was played (which was obvious in her interview).  You can't isolate yourself from your tribe no matter how "retarded" you think they are.  If she had only stepped up to the plate, she could have had Matty, Dan, Ken, and Randy very easily in an alliance - and then knock out Gillian and Susie and then maybe have a chance at winning some challenges from that point on.  Oh well....

Gillian... what can I say.  She annoyed the heck out of me!!  Although she did crack me up with the whole elephant dung thing... I was seriously sitting there laughing out loud... and then Susie sniffing at it... OMG!  ROFL!   

The red tribe is seriously something out of a National Lampoon movie...   However, they did give me loads of entertainment.   

And can I just say.... BOB WAS AWESOME!!!  I liked him before it even started, but wow, he totally earned my respect and admiration last night.


----------



## threeboysmom




----------



## palmnut

We're not really sisters. She was adopted....

When do we find out our points??


----------



## aengus

did I win yet?


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> did I win yet?



NO!!

Ok, I can't help myself....  A couple of screenshots of my FAVORITE LOL moments last night...   


Charlie upon being chosen by Marcus...  Someone's happy!!






And.... As if it wasn't funny enough to see Gillian walking out of the woods with this big ball of dung in her hands... but then you've got Susie here SNIFFING the thing!!


----------



## KrazyPete




----------



## Sorsha

Just was lurking about the Survivor Fantasy boards...needed to trade Gillian off since she bombed so awfully last night... everything is down again... no tribes showing, no teams, no trades, no nothing.

So I was wandering about the message boards and find this post...

"Survivor Fantasy is broke. CBS has messed it up, and that is why they havent posted any scores, plus the bonus question will not be posted, because they are having HUGE problems. Too many people were not able to register or create a league, so CBS is trying to fix the problem. To make it fair for everyone they have decided that it wont officially begin until next week. "

Who knows how correct this fellow is, or if he's just blowing smoke, but sounds about right to me...


----------



## Sorsha

Go here [link removed]  and watch the animation at the bottom of the page.  I am NOT sure how I missed this last night... LOL  

Adults only please, and be warned, body parts...


----------



## taz

Sorsha said:


> Go here  and watch the animation at the bottom of the page.  I am NOT sure how I missed this last night... LOL
> 
> Adults only please, and be warned, body parts...



How did they miss that?


----------



## palmnut

Bonus question is posted now b/c I just answered it...

LOL Pink at your picture of Charlie!  He was cracking me up last night with his SO obvious crush on MY Marcus


----------



## threeboysmom

Yup, Bonus Question finally appeared for me after many refreshes.  Pretty easy to answer.  Don't forget to get on to answer it - it's worth 30 points for yourself that will be added to your score, I think, next week!!

Scores are still not up... but I'm expecting them to start showing any minute now.  Stay tuned!

Palm, I think you did very well.  Hopefully, well enough to beat Aengus! (but not me!)


----------



## threeboysmom

palmnut said:


> Bonus question is posted now b/c I just answered it...
> 
> LOL Pink at your picture of Charlie!  He was cracking me up last night with his SO obvious crush on MY Marcus




Oh, I totally forgot one other funny moment that made me laugh out loud....  

It was when Ace and Marcus (yum) were outside doing their yoga in their undies (!!) and Paloma was inside the hut talking about them.. and then she suddenly keels over in a giggling fit.  I'm laughing now thinking about that scene.  Too funny!


----------



## palmnut

Hahaha! Yeah that was pretty funny.  I can't believe  you like Ace.


----------



## threeboysmom

palmnut said:


> Hahaha! Yeah that was pretty funny.  I can't believe  you like Ace.



LOL!  Well I'm not usually fond of bald heads, but it's that James Bond accent that gets to me


----------



## taz

I think fantasy this year isnt going to work for me. The site still wont let me log in.


----------



## threeboysmom

taz said:


> I think fantasy this year isnt going to work for me. The site still wont let me log in.



Awww, so sorry Taz


----------



## Sorsha

threeboysmom said:


> Yup, Bonus Question finally appeared for me after many refreshes.  Pretty easy to answer.  Don't forget to get on to answer it - it's worth 30 points for yourself that will be added to your score, I think, next week!!




OK, so.... where did you find the answer?  I thought it was supposed to be answered in one of the little online videos?  I tried watching a bunch of them, but never heard the answer... not to mention my internet connection is sooooo sucky that I get to watch the videos in little 3 second blocks while it continually stops and buffers and restarts.... REALLY frustrating.


----------



## threeboysmom

Sorsha said:


> OK, so.... where did you find the answer?  I thought it was supposed to be answered in one of the little online videos?  I tried watching a bunch of them, but never heard the answer... not to mention my internet connection is sooooo sucky that I get to watch the videos in little 3 second blocks while it continually stops and buffers and restarts.... REALLY frustrating.



The Bonus Question will always be a "review" question from the previous night's episode.  No need to watch extra videos... that comes with the Ponderosa questions that don't start until November, I believe, and someting entirely different than the Bonus Question.

Think back to when Marcus was talking to Charlie about being in his "inner circle" and then adding Jacque in... and then adding Corinne in...


----------



## aengus

I almost hurt myself watching that video, but I did remove the link for the simple fact we have some younger viewers here


----------



## Sorsha

aengus said:


> I almost hurt myself watching that video, but I did remove the link for the simple fact we have some younger viewers here



Probably a good plan!  (still giggling though...)


----------



## threeboysmom

Sorsha said:


> Probably a good plan!  (still giggling though...)



Giggling too.. and have it bookmarked


----------



## Cardinal

Psst... I just felt like this needed to be done:


I am the very model of a modern Lovely Coconut,
    I've information Gabon, Palau, Fans vs. Faves and animal butt
    I know the sole survivors, and I quote the fights historical
    From John Fairplay to "rats and snakes", in order categorical;
    I'm very well acquainted, too, with reward challenges and such,
    I understand the councils, though the voting may be a bit much,
    About the spoilers of the show I'm teeming with a lot o' news,
    With many cheerful facts about the Exile Island motor cruise.

    I'm very good at integral and differential alliance-works;
    I vote for player of the week and get the bonus question perks:
    In short, in matters Gabon, Palau, Fans vs. Faves, and animal butt,
    I am the very model of a modern Lovely Coconut.


----------



## threeboysmom

CBS seems to finally be working on the scoring right now.  I saw this just go up...






Bob and Marcus were the top scores!  Nice!

Individual and Tribe scores are not up yet.  Must still be calculating, but this gives us a rough idea...


----------



## taz

threeboysmom said:


> CBS seems to finally be working on the scoring right now.  I saw this just go up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob and Marcus were the top scores!  Nice!
> 
> Individual and Tribe scores are not up yet.  Must still be calculating, but this gives us a rough idea...



So I can play right? If it says the score?  Like as in i can post my picks and get the score from the site?


----------



## threeboysmom

LOL! Nice try, Taz!  You can't pick your team AFTER the episode has started.


----------



## taz

threeboysmom said:


> LOL! Nice try, Taz!  You can't pick your team AFTER the episode has started.



I didnt


----------



## threeboysmom

taz said:


> So I can play right? If it says the score?  Like as in i can post my picks and get the score from the site?



The answer would be no.  I just posted the scores.  You can't look at that and then make your picks.

We're not doing the individual scoring... CBS is.  If you didn't make your picks directly onto the CBS site, you're out of luck for now.

Hopefully, you can get it all ironed out before the next episode.


----------



## threeboysmom

I apologize, Taz.  I misunderstood what you were trying to say.  I just went back a few pages and found an older post by you where you had already listed your picks.  So yes, add up your score and post it for us.  You can be the first since CBS hasn't tallied ours yet...



taz said:


> Okay, If I dont get signed up in time, I will post my picks here if that is okay.
> 
> 
> Randy: Tries To Open A Coconut
> Kelly: Tries To Open A Coconut
> GC: Tries To Open A Coconut
> Bob: Tries To Open A Coconut


----------



## threeboysmom

Although....

I suppose since we have that little survivor point image, we don't have to wait on CBS.  We can just add up our own scores if needed.

But.... I'm lazy 

I'm sure Aengus will be around shortly to post his "'pwning" score


----------



## Cardinal

It looks like my score was 244 for this week.


----------



## taz

threeboysmom said:


> I apologize, Taz.  I misunderstood what you were trying to say.  I just went back a few pages and found an older post by you where you had already listed your picks.  So yes, add up your score and post it for us.  You can be the first since CBS hasn't tallied ours yet...



Okay, sorry for the confusion


----------



## taz

Randy-*2*
Kelly- *83*
GC-   *75*
Bob- *107*
_________________

*269*


But I got to add up the reward challenge and those scores...or was that added to the scores?


----------



## threeboysmom

Cardinal said:


> It looks like my score was 244 for this week.



Thanks, Card!



taz said:


> But I got to add up the reward challenge and those scores...or was that added to the scores?



Your total (269) is the compiled total of all challenges/scoring that took place (minus any deductions).

The only thing it's missing is the 30 points from answering the Bonus Question correctly (if you did).  If I'm understanding the CBS website correctly, the bonus points won't be added to our score until NEXT week.


----------



## threeboysmom

Wow... who would have thunk that sweet little Paloma would score nearly as high as someone like Ace?!  That came as a shocker!  

And wow, too funny... the three blondes all scored identical scores!

And... take note of Gillian's score.  Even being voted off, she scored better than quite a few of the players, even beating Matty baby.  That could be an interesting strategy to play later in the game, so keep it in mind.  For every vote at TC, Jeff says the name twice... that can add up...

I know I had Ozzy on my team last year when he was voted off and he still managed to give me a whopping score (he had something like 90+ in name points alone)!


----------



## taz

Pink, could you post the bonus question for the week?


----------



## Disneychick74

Thanks Pete for the invite, unfortunatly CBS is just too buggy for me and it will not let me register with the tribe.  I found another site that is so much easier and bug free that I am playing with a public tribe and so far so good. 
So good luck to you guys and enjoy the season.


----------



## threeboysmom

Disneychick74 said:


> Thanks Pete for the invite, unfortunatly CBS is just too buggy for me and it will not let me register with the tribe.  I found another site that is so much easier and bug free that I am playing with a public tribe and so far so good.
> So good luck to you guys and enjoy the season.



Aww Disneychick, so sorry to lose you, but I FULLY understand.  This CBS fantasy league is garbage this year - so verrrrrry frustrating.

Good luck to you!


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Charile 83
Marcus 128
Randy 2
corinne 86

299 total with out the bonus (don't know if i got it or not)


----------



## threeboysmom

taz said:


> Could you post the bonus points question?



Bonus Question is...

Marcus refers to his alliance as?

The Misfits

The Onion Alliance

The Banana Republics

Don't post the answer here, Taz.  Not sure yet how Pete or Aengus, for that matter, want to handle that aspect of the contest.


----------



## taz

threeboysmom said:


> Bonus Question is...
> 
> Marcus refers to his alliance as?
> 
> The Misfits
> 
> The Onion Alliance
> 
> The Banana Republics
> 
> *Don't post the answer here, Taz.  Not sure yet how Pete or Aengus for that matter want to handle that aspect of the contest*.



Thanks, and I wont post it here


----------



## aengus

bootqueen got 227

I got 5,992 





actually i forget who i picked...   LOL


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> actually i forget who i picked...   LOL



Think you had Randy, Michelle, Dan, and Crystal...

Total:  23 points


----------



## taz

threeboysmom said:


> Think you had Randy, Michelle, Dan, and Crystal...


----------



## aengus

randy doesnt sound right

who the heck is crystal?

@_@


eta: oh ok so yes 5,992 points then LOL


----------



## taz

It would have been believeable if Kelly was on there. There is no way he wouldnt pick her


----------



## aengus

well duh,  kelly and sugar carried that tribe clearly!


----------



## taz

aengus said:


> well duh,  kelly and sugar carried that tribe clearly!



Yup, I think I heard kelly say ten words the whole two hours.


----------



## aengus

taz said:


> Yup, I think I heard kelly say ten words the whole two hours.


 
see, she is PERFECT!


----------



## taz

ANYWAYS 

I dont think I saw any coconut chopping?


----------



## Cardinal

aengus said:


> see, she is PERFECT!



See, aengus?  You could take a lesson from her.


----------



## aengus

taz said:


> ANYWAYS
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think I saw any coconut chopping?




well i sure did! @_@


----------



## taz

Cardinal said:


> See, aengus?  You could take a lesson from her.



Yea, stop taking lessons from Gillian!


----------



## threeboysmom

taz said:


> ANYWAYS
> 
> I dont think I saw any coconut chopping?



LOL!  No chopping the lovely coconuts!

Taz, we're not doing those bonus selections anymore, which STINKS!  We now get a generic bonus question to answer for our 30 pts.     Takes away all the fun...


----------



## aengus

OK i think I really have 356 points


----------



## Cardinal

threeboysmom said:


> LOL!  No chopping the lovely coconuts!
> 
> Taz, we're not doing those bonus selections anymore, which STINKS!  We now get a generic bonus question to answer for our 30 pts.     Takes away all the fun...



CBS probably figures that you can choose bonus selections whether you watch the show or not.  You need to watch the show to answer the question correctly.

By the way, I am the very model of the modern Lovely Coconut.


----------



## taz

threeboysmom said:


> LOL!  No chopping the lovely coconuts!
> 
> Taz, we're not doing those bonus selections anymore, which STINKS!  We now get a generic bonus question to answer for our 30 pts.     Takes away all the fun...



Oh, i didnt know that.

Thanks for telling me


----------



## aengus

Cardinal said:


> CBS probably figures that you can choose bonus selections whether you watch the show or not. You need to watch the show to answer the question correctly.
> 
> By the way, I am the very model of the modern Lovely Coconut.


 

you sure are card! 


anyways bootqueen's NEW math = 283


----------



## Cardinal

Wait a second... my score is 364!


....in base eight.


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> OK i think I really have 356 points





aengus said:


> anyways bootqueen's NEW math = 283





Cardinal said:


> Wait a second... my score is 364!



Come on guys... do I have to sit here and verify every single one of your scores???


----------



## Cardinal

threeboysmom said:


> Come on guys... do I have to sit here and verify every single one of your scores???



You're just jealous because I'm in AP Chemistry


----------



## aengus

I think you should check cardinals because there is no way he is ahead of me

those scores I posted are right for me and bootqueen.


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> I think you should check cardinals because there is no way he is ahead of me



What the heck, Card??  I only come up with 244 for you!

NO CHEATING ALLOWED!  

407 for me


----------



## Sorsha

I think I have 285.

I am not seeing any "official" scores up yet, but if I am remembering correctly who I had (Bob, Marcus, Gillian, and Crystal) and I add up all their scores  That's what I get.


----------



## palmnut

threeboysmom said:


> Giggling too.. and have it bookmarked



EWWWW!


----------



## palmnut

I just add up the amounts for the four people right??

321 for me


----------



## threeboysmom

Looks like CBS put the tribe scores up last night.  

Lovely Coconuts came in at 287.  Our tribe is currently in place #207 out of 814 private tribes.  VERY GOOD!  

So that answers my question as to how they're going to handle large tribes vs. small ones....  apparently it's an average of all our scores.

Our individual scores are not up.  I have this feeling they won't be.  Which stinks because I really don't want to to wading through 13,600 players (and growing) just to find my name.

But it looks that way.... so everyone get calculating and posting.  I'm sure once Petez wakes up, he'll start to compile the scores into one post...  

WAKE UP!  You've had 7 hours by now!


----------



## threeboysmom

palmnut said:


> I just add up the amounts for the four people right??
> 
> 321 for me



Woot Palm!

You beat Aengus!!

That's ALL you need to care about


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Hey let the man sleep, i just got up. Slept 8 hours. Man that felt good.


----------



## aengus

threeboysmom said:


> Woot Palm!
> 
> You beat Aengus!!
> 
> That's ALL you need to care about


 
ah no she didnt,  I have 356 @_@


and i thought we agreed no cheating,   you have like 157 i counted


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> ah no she didnt,  I have 356 @_@



Oh stink!  Just went back and checked...

NEXT WEEK, Palm, BEAT AENGUS!  You can do it!


----------



## threeboysmom

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> Hey let the man sleep, i just got up. Slept 8 hours. Man that felt good.



I wish I had 8 hours... going on my second cup of coffee now


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> and i thought we agreed no cheating,   you have like 157 i counted



I had 128 alone with just Mr. Yum  

Throw in Boyscout Bob and I think I'm #1


----------



## palmnut

How are the points for each person determined?  I know they get more for getting immunity but what else?


----------



## threeboysmom

palmnut said:


> How are the points for each person determined?  I know they get more for getting immunity but what else?



See my Post #2 in this thread for all the scoring... 

Biggest scores?  Challenge Winners and Name Saying

Marcus was a HUGE winner - He won team reward challenge, team immunity challenge, AND individual immunity challenge!

Bob was BIG on name saying - he had his name said by Jeff A LOT!


----------



## taz

OH wow, i am going to be in last!

What should I do about that bonus question thing?


----------



## threeboysmom

taz said:


> OH wow, i am going to be in last!
> 
> What should I do about that bonus question thing?



Well, for now, nobody has that extra 30 points added to their score.  When CBS factors that in next week, we'll add 30 points to your score too.  Guess that means you'll have to pm either me or Pete with your answer...


----------



## taz

Okay, I clicked on the link in the e-mail that petez sent me. Then it brought me to the survivor signup thing where you type your name and stuff. I filled it all in and then I got this

Registration Failed! Cannot activate signup for: rolyatz. Please correct your error and try again.


(rolyatz is that e-mails account)


----------



## threeboysmom

taz said:


> Okay, I clicked on the link in the e-mail that petez sent me. Then it brought me to the survivor signup thing where you type your name and stuff. I filled it all in and then I got this
> 
> Registration Failed! Cannot activate signup for: rolyatz. Please correct your error and try again.
> 
> 
> (rolyatz is that e-mails account)



Try already being logged into CBS as rolyatz first.  When you click that email link, you shouldn't be going to the registration page..... unless it's still buggy.  Grrr...


----------



## taz

I think I am getting something to work here 

Do you remember what my user account name or whatever from last year was?

ETA: I think it was Pirate-Taz. But while I was trying to verify my account, it said it can only contain letter and numbers


----------



## threeboysmom

taz said:


> I think I am getting something to work here
> 
> Do you remember what my user account name or whatever from last year was?
> 
> ETA: I think it was Pirate-Taz. But while I was trying to verify my account, it said it can only contain letter and numbers



LOL

If you can't even remember it, how am I supposed to?


----------



## taz

Edit


----------



## taz

Okay, thanks for the help. I will try the next time survivor starts a new season. Hopefully there is no bugs and problems.


Does anyone know how many more seasons there is said to be?


----------



## threeboysmom

Found this, Taz, from the old Micronesia thread...

Team Name: Pirate-Taz


----------



## threeboysmom

Also found this... heh



			
				Aengus said:
			
		

> oh and pink if you win... I may never watch survivor again LOL


----------



## aengus

heh,  well you didn't win.  I didn't see you at the finale


----------



## KrazyPete

Ok the CBS Fantasy League this year is officially a mess. They created the most convoluted system imaginable to set up private tribes and they released it on the day of the season premiere. I'm trying to to keep a positive attitude about it all but it's seriously frustrating.

We still have four people we want to get into the tribe but their points probably won't get added to our tribe's score for this week. Poor Taz doesn't seem to be able to get in at all. Once you're on the tribe you can see a list of your tribemates but you can't see thier scores or picks. I'm not really seeing the point of being on a tribe anymore. Sure you can compete against other tribes but a tribe with one player that makes good picks every week will do better than a tribe of 20 players.

So enough ranting, here's what I suggest. We keep posting our picks here prior to the episode just like we did this week. One thing CBS has done is give us a single point value score for each surivor and that makes it easy for me to total up your scores and make our own leaderboard. So I'll do that every week and this will be an individual competition among ourselves (which is the funnest part of this anyway). Your comments and suggestions would be very much appreciated. Here are the week 1 results:

*DisBoards Survivor Gabon Fantasy League: Week 1*

Pink: 407
Bob, Ace, Charlie, Marcus

Petez: 386
Ace, Marcus, Kelly, Corinne

Aengus: 356
Charlie, Bob, Jessica, Kelly

Palmnut: 321
Marcus, Charlie, Ken, Kelly

Amy: 301
Crystal, Jacque, Marcus, Danny

Cajun: 299
Charlie, Marcus, Randy, Corinne

See.low: 286
Ace, Charlie, Matty, Corinne

Sorsha: 285
Bob, Marcus, Gillian, Crystal

BootQueen: 283
Ace, Charlie, Matty, Jessica

Taz: 267
Randy, Kelly, GC, Bob

MPhins: 260
Ace, Crystal, Marcus, Matty

Cardinal: 244
Matty, Marcus, Michelle, Jacque	

Matty: 217
Ace, Corrine, Crystal, Ken

RicksCafe: 213
Bob, Randy, Ace, Crystal

Briar: 207
Ace, Ken, Michelle, Corrine

Themgrind: 156
Bob, Randy, Gillian, Susie


----------



## Cardinal

threeboysmom said:


> What the heck, Card??  I only come up with 244 for you!
> 
> NO CHEATING ALLOWED!
> 
> 407 for me



I told you, I was counting in base eight.


----------



## taz

KrazyPete said:


> Ok the CBS Fantasy League this year is officially a mess. They created the most convoluted system imaginable to set up private tribes and they released it on the day of the season premiere. I'm trying to to keep a positive attitude about it all but it's seriously frustrating.
> 
> We still have four people we want to get into the tribe but their points probably won't get added to our tribe's score for this week. Poor Taz doesn't seem to be able to get in at all. Once you're on the tribe you can see a list of your tribemates but you can't see thier scores or picks. I'm not really seeing the point of being on a tribe anymore. Sure you can compete against other tribes but a tribe with one player that makes good picks every week will do better than a tribe of 20 players.
> 
> So enough ranting, here's what I suggest. We keep posting our picks here prior to the episode going up just like we did this week. One thing CBS has done is give us a single point value score for each surivor and that makes it easy for me to total up your scores and make our own leaderboard. So I'll do that every week and this will be an individual competition among ourselves (which is the funnest part of this anyway). Your comments and suggestions would be very much appreciated. Here are the week 1 results:
> 
> *DisBoards Survivor Gabon Fantasy League: Week 1*
> 
> Pink: 407
> Bob, Ace, Charlie, Marcus
> 
> Petez: 386
> Ace, Marcus, Kelly, Corinne
> 
> Aengus: 356
> Charlie, Bob, Jessica, Kelly
> 
> Palmnut: 321
> Marcus, Charlie, Ken, Kelly
> 
> Amy: 301
> Crystal, Jacque, Marcus, Danny
> 
> Cajun: 299
> Charlie, Marcus, Randy, Corinne
> 
> See.low: 286
> Ace, Charlie, Matty, Corinne
> 
> Sorsha: 285
> Bob, Marcus, Gillian, Crystal
> 
> BootQueen: 283
> Ace, Charlie, Matty, Jessica
> 
> Taz: 267
> Randy, Kelly, GC, Bob
> 
> MPhins: 260
> Ace, Crystal, Marcus, Matty
> 
> Cardinal: 244
> Matty, Marcus, Michelle, Jacque
> 
> Matty: 217
> Ace, Corrine, Crystal, Ken
> 
> RicksCafe: 213
> Bob, Randy, Ace, Crystal
> 
> Briar: 207
> Ace, Ken, Michelle, Corrine
> 
> Themgrind: 156
> Bob, Randy, Gillian, Susie



I like that idea. The only difference is no team option but oh well. I can help add peoples scores up I suppose


----------



## tinkabellspirate

taz said:


> I like that idea. The only difference is no team option but oh well. I can help add peoples scores up I suppose



   ya card adds my scores from here on out !


----------



## kaylajr

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhh

Okay frustration here sorry

I can't get in 

It says I am signed in but then tells me to register

so I like the idea of picking here and saying the heck with CBS but since I already missed week one I'll wait to hear what everyone else thinks


----------



## threeboysmom

kaylajr said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhh
> 
> Okay frustration here sorry
> 
> I can't get in
> 
> It says I am signed in but then tells me to register
> 
> so I like the idea of picking here and saying the heck with CBS but since I already missed week one I'll wait to hear what everyone else thinks



Kayla, Did you at least pick your team on CBS before the episode ran Thursday evening?  Or are you not even registered over there?

If you post your picks each week here on the DIS before 8 pm EST each Thursday, Pete will score your team along with the rest of ours, so you can still play.

And yes, I hear your frustration.  This whole CBS Fantasy League thing is a big joke this year.  Pathetic.


----------



## kaylajr

I tried ......I mean I clicked on 4 survivors  but I can't seem to get into anything to find out who what where whatever   

I picked Thursday before the show aired


----------



## Disneychick74

Here is the site i play on, it is very easy to sign up and create/join a tribe and super easy to make your picks, maybe we can just scratch week 1 and create private tribes so we are all starting on the same playing field? 
I am already in a tribe (public) but i would create a new person to join you guys if you decide to do it. 
here is the link just let me know if you decide to switch 
http://www.fantasysurvivor.net/default.asp


----------



## Cardinal

tinkabellspirate said:


> ya card adds my scores from here on out !



Sure!  Base eight is just like base ten, if you were born with two fewer fingers  



By the way, kaylajr, I love your avatar.


----------



## aengus

Disneychick74 said:


> Here is the site i play on, it is very easy to sign up and create/join a tribe and super easy to make your picks, maybe we can just scratch week 1 and create private tribes so we are all starting on the same playing field?
> I am already in a tribe (public) but i would create a new person to join you guys if you decide to do it.
> here is the link just let me know if you decide to switch
> http://www.fantasysurvivor.net/default.asp


 

how does everyone else feel about this?  I have no allegiences to cbs thats for sure LOL

of course I am not winning either (pink cheats)

especially if cbs isnt going to score us this week anyways

ETA:  Card I bet even your AP chemistry teacher finds you boring... zzzzZZZZZ


----------



## Sorsha

aengus said:


> how does everyone else feel about this?  I have no allegiences to cbs thats for sure LOL
> 
> of course I am not winning either (pink cheats)
> 
> especially if cbs isnt going to score us this week anyways
> 
> ETA:  Card I bet even your AP chemistry teacher finds you boring... zzzzZZZZZ



I have no great ties to CBS either... and a lot of the things they have changed this year are annoying me.  I am up for whatever you guys would like to do!


----------



## kaylajr

Cardinal said:


> By the way, kaylajr, I love your avatar.


 

Thanks it is in memory of My Grandmother who was also my best friend
She and I both Love(d) Cardinals


----------



## KrazyPete

I looked at the new Fantasy Survivor site and it looks interesting. I may play it just to see how it works. I personally think the easiest thing for us to do is just post the picks here and add up the points each week based on the CBS total. We're already all here, there's no learning curve. I'll go along with whatever you all want to do, but I'm just not really feeling like learning a whole new system right now.


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> I looked at the new Fantasy Survivor site and it looks interesting. I may play it just to see how it works. I personally think the easiest thing for us to do is just post the picks here and add up the points each week based on the CBS total. We're already all here, there's no learning curve. I'll go along with whatever you all want to do, but I'm just not really feeling like learning a whole new system right now.



True.

The season has already begun.  Pete spent an entire day emailing and setting up our private tribe, no thanks to CBS.  

I say heck with CBS and that we just do our own thing right here.  That way, everyone can play whether they are on CBS or not.  As long as CBS continues to post the Survivor scoring each week, we can just pull that and do our own tallying and leaderboard.  Nobody even needs to register/log in with CBS if they are having problems still.  As long as everyone posts their picks here each week, it should be pretty simple for us to run our own Fantasy League,  Heck, we can even throw in our own bonuses again if we want...


----------



## Disneychick74

OK just doing it here sounds good, so seeing that I don't have a CBS account because I can log in and make picks but it wont SAVE my picks...can I just post my picks here???
My picks for last week,,,you can see them in post #65 were Charlie, Randy, Dan(lawyer) and Paloma
I didnt pick bonus stuff 
so what is my score?


----------



## See.low

Disneychick74 said:


> OK just doing it here sounds good, so seeing that I don't have a CBS account because I can log in and make picks but it wont SAVE my picks...can I just post my picks here???
> My picks for last week,,,you can see them in post #65 were Charlie, Randy, Dan(lawyer) and Paloma
> I didnt pick bonus stuff
> so what is my score?



Your score would be 175 for those picks plus 30 more (I think) if you answer the bonus question on the CBS Survivor website.


----------



## Cardinal

threeboysmom said:


> *snip* *snip* Heck, we can even throw in our own bonuses again if we want... *snip* *snip*



I WOULD LOVE THIS!

Okay, here are my bonus categories:

Matty- Kills two birds with one stone (figuratively)
Marcus- Alludes to a former AP Chemistry class
Jacque- Sings the "I Am the Very Model of a Modern Lovely Coconut" song
Bob- Kills two birds with one stone (literally)


----------



## kaylajr

Okay someone explain how the whole "bonus" thing works for me 

I know before Thursday to pick 4 surviviors but other than that


----------



## threeboysmom

kaylajr said:


> Okay someone explain how the whole "bonus" thing works for me
> 
> I know before Thursday to pick 4 surviviors but other than that



In the past, CBS has always had a special bonus section added to the Survivor Fantasy Game.  We had a choice of 7 different bonus selections that we could pick from to assign to each of our four Survivor team members.  Choices were:  

Chops a coconut
Gets naked
Sings a song
Catches a fish
Finds a hidden immunity idol
Plays a hidden immunity idol
Kisses

You could pick ONE from that list for each of your 4 team members.  If that specific team member did your chosen bonus activity in that night's episode, you scored an additional 30 points to your score.

So.... we could go back to doing this bonus ourselves - Pete and I can watch for those things (or others that we create) happening and jot down which survivor did what.... then add it your score.

Or, we can just carry on the way we are with no bonus (other than the stupid "bonus" question CBS is now putting up on their website)


----------



## kaylajr

Okay that makes sense to me


----------



## Cardinal

threeboysmom said:


> Choices were:
> 
> Chops a coconut
> Gets naked
> Sings a song
> Catches a fish
> Finds a hidden immunity idol
> Plays a hidden immunity idol
> Kisses



I propose a revision to these, if we are to do our own bonuses.  We can keep the bonuses listed above, but add in:

Kills two birds with one stone (figuratively)
Kills two birds with one stone (literally)
Alludes to a former AP Chemistry class
Sings "I Am the Very Model of a Modern Lovely Coconut"
Alludes to any Rodgers & Hammerstein musical (excluding "The King and I")
Is criticized for having bad posture
Has big pink anime eyes
Speaks in French
Directly quotes Stephen Hawking's "A Brief History of Time"
Dances a la John Travolta in Saturday Night Fever
Gets married to Bernadette Peters
Listens to Today in VMK
Does not pass Go, does not collect $200
Laughs for two consecutive minutes
Conspires to share winnings after the show is over
Throws a snake into the tent
Creates a flamethrower out of a can of Lysol and a match
Brushes his/her teeth with a stick
Creates a fire
Rubs his/her stomach and pats his/her head
Expresses his/her deep passion for the literature of Nathaniel Hawthorne
Follows the Yellow Brick Road
Can see Russia from his/her house
Checks e-mail via Blackberry
Puts mint mentos in a bottle of Diet Coke
Asks the audience
Buys the Electric Company
Makes ANOTHER stupid reference to Monopoly
Have horrible grammars
Reads this long list of bonus points


----------



## KrazyPete

OK, I've read the responses here and I've been talking it over with Pink. Here's what I think we'll do going forward:

*Post your team picks in this thread anytime before the episode airs.* Pick 4 Survivors weekly to be on your "team" for the current episode. Once you post your picks you can edit them anytime you like up until the time the episode airs. Posting or editing your picks after the show airs will result in your picks from the previous episode being used to calculate your score for the current episode. That also means that if your picks aren't changing then you don't have to repost them. They should be changing though, especially since we're bringing back the bonus points.

*Bonus points.* Just like last year, you can assign 1 bonus point category for each of your survivors. Our bonus point categories are going to be:

Catches a fish
We need to see the survivor in the act of successfully catching the fish. Fish stories back at camp don't count. 
Finds a hidden immunity idol
Finds the place where the TV crew hid the idol. Finding a fake idol, or finding the real in a place where the true finder hid it (ie: digging through their backpack) doesn't count.
Plays a hidden immunity idol
This is pretty clear I think
Kisses another survivor
This needs to be an obvious on-screen kiss involving two survivor contestants. If kissing is implied somehow in the editing of the show, that won't count. Kissing during a family visit doesn't count. Any on-screen kissing counts (pecks on the cheek, etc.) as long as it involves at least two survivors.
Says the episode title
The title of each episode is usually a quote from one of the survivors. The Premiere was called "Want to see the elephant dung?" If chose this bonus point category for Jillian you would have scored. The quote needs to be heard in the episode. Being able to infer who probably said it is not good enough.
Brushes teeth with a stick
This happens more often than you might think. We'll award bonus points for this category if any survivor is seen picking at their teeth with a stick. Picking at their teeth with a finger, machete, small rock, whatever won't count. Only sticks. 

A couple of old CBS categories have been eliminated:
Chops a coconut - Didn't see any coconuts in the first ep. I'm not sure they are even out there.
Gets naked - It's fun to try to guess who will take their clothes off but it could be a point of disagreement. How much nakedness do they have to show on TV before we all agree that there was true complete nakedness? We'll just avoid that discussion and eliminate the category.
Sings a song - Seriously, this never happens.

When you correctly pick a bonus point category for an episode you will be awarded 30 points. Bonus points are per survivor not occurance. So if you pick "Kisses another survivor" and your survivor kisses three people, you will get 30 points.

CBS.com Bonus Point Questions: I suggest that we just don't use them. It's kind of a "gimme" anyway.

*Sample Posting Format* When you post your picks we need to know who your 4 survivors are and which bonus point category you are assigning to each.

Marcus - Picks teeth
Dan - Picks teeth
Sugar - Finds hidden immunity
Kelly - Kisses

Remember: If you pick "Dan" you are selecting the white guy named Dan (32yo lawyer from Boston). If you pick "Danny" or "GC" you are picking the black guy (26yo maintenance man from Portland). Get your posts and/or edits in by 8:00pm Eastern time on Thursdays (if the showtime gets moved assume that this deadline moves with it).

*Then What Happens?*
Pink and I will both be keeping track of the bonus points during the show and we'll compare our numbers for the final count. Anyone here who would like to count as well, please feel free. You can PM your counts to me after the show. Sometime after the show I'll go through the posts for the week and combine all the picks into one thread. That makes it easy for you to follow who everyone is chosing and easier for me to add up the scores once CBS posts them. Once CBS gets their scores for each Survivor up, I'll add up all of our scores with our bonus points to create the DIS leaderboard for the week. The leaderboard will posted as a reply in the thread as well as the first post.

*Cheap!*
I'm going to be the final decider on what counts and what doesn't. If say that wasn't a stick that Matty was cleaning his teeth with, then it wasn't a stick. In the event there is a disagreement someone has to have the final word so the buck is going to stop here. I'm not an unfair judge though. Call me out publically on the board if you think I made a mistake and I'll be more than happy to do whatever it take to try to resolve the issue. The transparency of the scoring process should prevent any real disagreements from coming up.

*What About the first week?*
I think the process we had in place last week was fair and some of you put a lot of effort into making your picks. I don't really see any good reason to throw those scores out.

*So what do you think? Nothing is set in stone yet but by tomorrow, if there are no major objections, it will be. Speak now or forever hold your peace *


----------



## Matty D

Bonus points for having same name as Survivor contestant?


----------



## KrazyPete

Matty D said:


> Bonus points for having same name as Survivor contestant?



I'm inclined to give them to you because you _really_ need the points. 

OT ETA: How do you like "World of Kung Fu?"


----------



## threeboysmom

Sounds GREAT to me!  Yay!  Bonus is back, baby!   

Brushing your teeth with a stick?  Whose wacko idea was that one????  



KrazyPete said:


> I'm going to be the final decider on what counts and what doesn't. If say that wasn't a stick that Matty was cleaning his teeth with, then it wasn't a stick.



Umm... unless that person disagreeing with you is ME! 

(just kidding!)

I will try very hard to respect your authority...


----------



## Cardinal

threeboysmom said:


> Sounds GREAT to me!  Yay!  Bonus is back, baby!
> 
> Brushing your teeth with a stick?  Whose wacko idea was that one????
> 
> 
> 
> Umm... unless that person disagreeing with you is ME!
> 
> (just kidding!)
> 
> I will try very hard to respect your authority...






Cardinal said:


> I propose a revision to these, if we are to do our own bonuses.  We can keep the bonuses listed above, but add in:
> 
> Kills two birds with one stone (figuratively)
> Kills two birds with one stone (literally)
> Alludes to a former AP Chemistry class
> Sings "I Am the Very Model of a Modern Lovely Coconut"
> Alludes to any Rodgers & Hammerstein musical (excluding "The King and I")
> Is criticized for having bad posture
> Has big pink anime eyes
> Speaks in French
> Directly quotes Stephen Hawking's "A Brief History of Time"
> Dances a la John Travolta in Saturday Night Fever
> Gets married to Bernadette Peters
> Listens to Today in VMK
> Does not pass Go, does not collect $200
> Laughs for two consecutive minutes
> Conspires to share winnings after the show is over
> Throws a snake into the tent
> Creates a flamethrower out of a can of Lysol and a match
> *Brushes his/her teeth with a stick*
> Creates a fire
> Rubs his/her stomach and pats his/her head
> Expresses his/her deep passion for the literature of Nathaniel Hawthorne
> Follows the Yellow Brick Road
> Can see Russia from his/her house
> Checks e-mail via Blackberry
> Puts mint mentos in a bottle of Diet Coke
> Asks the audience
> Buys the Electric Company
> Makes ANOTHER stupid reference to Monopoly
> Have horrible grammars
> Reads this long list of bonus points



Even _I_ have a good idea once in a blue moon!


----------



## Disneychick74

Awwesome Pete, you are so organized it makes me a little Ill lol 
Thanks for thinking of us that CBS seems to hate lol
Will be posting picks shortly!


----------



## MPhins13

Sounds great    As Pete knows I'm still not able to get on the tribe.  I think this is an awesome idea.    Should we also PM our answer to the Bonus Question?  Will that also count?  I need points


----------



## threeboysmom

Cardinal said:


> Even _I_ have a good idea once in a blue moon!



Heh, why do you think I called it a "wacko" idea?  

Now, on the other hand, that "says the episode title" idea is BRILLIANT, absolutely BRILLIANT!  

Card, OT here, but I think I might have accidentally deleted you off my pirate friend list.  I was cleaning it out the other day of names I didn't recognize.  I have forgotten what yours was.... so I can pretty much guarantee it's gone... 



Disneychick74 said:


> Awwesome Pete, you are so organized it makes me a little Ill lol



Wait... what???

Pete??

Organized???

 



MPhins13 said:


> Should we also PM our answer to the Bonus Question?  Will that also count?  I need points



I think we've decided to throw out the CBS bonus question as it's pretty much a given....  I can't see anyone getting the question wrong.  Think we're just planning on doing our own bonus in its place.  But Pete can confirm...


----------



## threeboysmom

Some more amusing pics to get us in the mood for this week.

I did not make these images... I have better things to do with my time


----------



## Cardinal

threeboysmom said:


>



"I was just in the shower, and some lady with a knife came in WITHOUT KNOCKING!"


----------



## KrazyPete

Cardinal said:


> Even _I_ have a good idea once in a blue moon!



Oh I forgot to mention, double points if the stick has face carved into it.  

Ok, I was kidding about that part.


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> Oh I forgot to mention, double points if the stick has face carved into it.



 

This will come in _really_ handy...


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

very funny pictures!


----------



## kaylajr

Love the Pics


----------



## threeboysmom

So.............

Who's posting first?


----------



## tinkabellspirate

threeboysmom said:


> So.............
> 
> Who's posting first?



gl all!

My Team themgrind
Here Is My Current Team: 

Bob 
Catches a fish


Corinne
Brushes teeth with a stick


Randy
Catches a fish


Susie
Brushes teeth with a stick


----------



## Matty D

KrazyPete said:


> I'm inclined to give them to you because you _really_ need the points.
> 
> OT ETA: How do you like "World of Kung Fu?"



Woot! I need all the points I get!

World of Kung Fu has just been okay for me. It looked interesting, but I just don't think it's for me.  I really can't see myself playing it long term.


----------



## Sorsha

Ace - Says the episode title

Bob - Catches a fish

Marcus - Brushes teeth with a stick

Matty - Catches a fish

BTW check your local TV listings; on my channel, Survivor is going to be delayed by 2 hours this week because of the silly VP debates.


----------



## kaylajr

Okay here goes nothing............


My pics this week 

Marcus--catches a fish

Matty -- Catches a fish

Corinne--Brushes teeth with a stick

Crystal--brushes teeth with a stick


These were the people I tried to pick last week and CBS wouldn't let me
so I will stick with the same 4 this week and hope for the best


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

Did you all notice how Pink taunted you to post all of your choices so she can sit back and judge the field so she can win!!! She is good She is good..


----------



## aengus

LilyTheBootQueen said:


> Did you all notice how Pink taunted you to post all of your choices so she can sit back and judge the field so she can win!!! She is good She is good..


 
OMG a BFF!

I have to post my choices soon as i leave tomorrow.  So I think pink and petez should post their choices very soon so i can get a little looksie!


----------



## kaylajr

KrazyPete said:


> *Post your team picks in this thread anytime before the episode airs.* Pick 4 Survivors weekly to be on your "team" for the current episode. *Once you post your picks you can edit them anytime you like up until the time the episode airs.* Posting or editing your picks after the show airs will result in your picks from the previous episode being used to calculate your score for the current episode. That also means that if your picks aren't changing then you don't have to repost them. They should be changing though, especially since we're bringing back the bonus points.


 


LilyTheBootQueen said:


> Did you all notice how Pink taunted you to post all of your choices so she can sit back and judge the field so she can win!!! She is good She is good..


 
Okay I went back and looked in Pete's post and highlighted the important part so Pink is out of luck LOL she may have tricked me into posting but I can go back and edit them   ( Not that i plan to but hey the option is nice)


----------



## threeboysmom

LilyTheBootQueen said:


> Did you all notice how Pink taunted you to post all of your choices so she can sit back and judge the field so she can win!!! She is good She is good..



Heh... isn't there a boot button somewhere on this board??


----------



## kaylajr

threeboysmom said:


> Heh... isn't there a boot button somewhere on this board??


 

Yes ...Yes there is and I have access LOL


----------



## threeboysmom

Oh my gosh, I sooo resent this!

I'm going with:

Jason - Finds a stick
Eliza - Plays a stick
Chet - Hits his head
Joel - Doesn't care that Chet hit his head...


----------



## threeboysmom

kaylajr said:


> Yes ...Yes there is and I have access LOL



Woot! 

Can I be your BFF?


----------



## aengus

kaylajr said:


> tricked me into posting but I can go back and edit them   ( Not that i plan to but hey the option is nice)


good point

i am going with

GC, susie, randy and crystal all opening a coconut

 


OK seriously here is my lineup

Bob - catch fish
Marcus - catch fish
Jessica - kisses another
Kelly - kisses another 

(i think you see what I am hoping for!)

ETA:  If anyone even thinks about going after my bff,  well...   I dont know but it will be really REALLY bad!


----------



## kaylajr

threeboysmom said:


> Oh my gosh, I sooo resent this!
> 
> I'm going with:
> 
> Jason - Finds a stick
> Eliza - Plays a stick
> Chet - Hits his head
> Joel - Doesn't care that Chet hit his head...


 

Okay old picks DON"T COUNT


----------



## kaylajr

threeboysmom said:


> Woot!
> 
> Can I be your BFF?


 

Sure


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> Bob - catch fish
> Marcus - catch fish
> Jessica - kisses another
> Kelly - kisses another
> 
> (i think you see what I am hoping for!)



And that is why the "gets naked" category went poof


----------



## kaylajr

Hey I'm not the only one who can get to that boot button here


----------



## aengus

kaylajr said:


> Hey I'm not the only one who can get to that boot button here


 
haha thats what she is afraid of LOL


----------



## kaylajr

aengus said:


> haha thats what she is afraid of LOL


 

Good we will keep her on her best behavior....


----------



## threeboysmom




----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

threeboysmom said:


> Heh... isn't there a boot button somewhere on this board??



I am sure there is a sarcasm mood setting around here somewhere...  found it!!


hehe Nothing like a good pot stirring


----------



## See.low

LilyTheBootQueen said:


> I am sure there is a sarcasm mood setting around here somewhere...  found it!!



I believe the sarcasm mood setting looks like this:    heh.


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

See.low said:


> I believe the sarcasm mood setting looks like this:    heh.



shouldn't you be teaching class or something!!??


----------



## aengus

I may come back from vacation and find myself the winner!

There is a great possibility that I return and find you all killed each other off


----------



## threeboysmom

LilyTheBootQueen said:


> I am sure there is a sarcasm mood setting around here somewhere...  found it!!
> 
> 
> hehe Nothing like a good pot stirring





See.low said:


> I believe the sarcasm mood setting looks like this:    heh.



Never any sarcasm from me 

There are 2 mods on here... and sarcasm is not allowed 


(the  smilie is actually the "undies on the head doing the stupid dance because I'm first in the room" smilie)

It's Aengus's baby


----------



## aengus

I just thought it meant I'm #1


----------



## See.low

LilyTheBootQueen said:


> shouldn't you be teaching class or something!!??



Well, well, well...look what lurker decided to join the forums JUST to be a smarty...


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

See.low said:


> Well, well, well...look what lurker decided to join the forums JUST to be a smarty...



Haha well since I'm not getting paid by anyone that says I'm not allowed to come play anymore.. I am! HA!


----------



## threeboysmom

LilyTheBootQueen said:


> Haha well since I'm not getting paid by anyone that says I'm not allowed to come play anymore.. I am! HA!



--mommy, make it go away--


----------



## threeboysmom

OT, BootQueen, but I suuurrrrrre hope your PM option is turned off.  Just wait until OctoPie discovers this thread.... just sayin'


----------



## aengus

threeboysmom said:


> OT, BootQueen, but I suuurrrrrre hope your PM option is turned off. Just wait until OctoPie discovers this thread.... just sayin'


 
 

They dont read this thread I bet they wont find it until the game is well over LOL


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> They dont read this thread I bet they wont find it until the game is well over LOL



And then they'll bump it...


----------



## KrazyPete

LilyTheBootQueen said:


> Haha well since I'm not getting paid by anyone that says I'm not allowed to come play anymore.. I am! HA!


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


>



Oh brother.... Put the drool back in your mouth please    

People, we are sooooo off topic here!!

(I would post my picks, but for the life of me I can't make up my mind)


----------



## Matty D

threeboysmom said:


> OT, BootQueen, but I suuurrrrrre hope your PM option is turned off.  Just wait until OctoPie discovers this thread.... just sayin'




It's not OctoPie she'll have to worry about....


----------



## KrazyPete

I don't know if it's been mentioned yet but the episode title for this week is:

"She Obviously is Post-Op!"

Maybe that helps you with your bonus point picks this week.


----------



## aengus

KrazyPete said:


> I don't know if it's been mentioned yet but the episode title for this week is:
> 
> "She Obviously is Post-Op!"
> 
> Maybe that helps you with your bonus point picks this week.


 
GO SUGAR!


----------



## threeboysmom

Matty D said:


> It's not OctoPie she'll have to worry about....



Don't you have ships to sink or rooms to decorate???



aengus said:


> GO SUGAR!



I'm beginning to think it's a full moon out there tonight...


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

threeboysmom said:


> OT, BootQueen, but I suuurrrrrre hope your PM option is turned off.  Just wait until OctoPie discovers this thread.... just sayin'



I haz a PM feature? srsly You know I just had to stick my two cents in on your OBVIOUS bait and distract tactics ... 

 Hi Petey!!! 

  Hi Matty!!

back on topic.. I think that episode title is near hysterical! In my thinking its either someone in Chrystals camp or someone from the other camp that got their butts beat by her in a challenge. That narrows it down right??


----------



## aengus

LilyTheBootQueen said:


> back on topic.. I think that episode title is near hysterical! In my thinking its either someone in Chrystals camp or someone from the other camp that got their butts beat by her in a challenge. That narrows it down right??


 
Your Brilliance is only matched by your beauty  

I am changing my vote to however the BootQueen votes


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> Your Brilliance is only matched by your beauty



I think I just threw up in my mouth.

Good luck, Pete, in wading through these umpteen posts trying to find our picks for this week!


----------



## threeboysmom

LilyTheBootQueen said:


> back on topic.. I think that episode title is near hysterical! In my thinking its either someone in Chrystals camp or someone from the other camp that got their butts beat by her in a challenge. That narrows it down right??



Well, it narrows it down in that it eliminates Crystal!  

The title is DEFINATELY said about Crystal. I can't see anyone else that would fit that "description."    Someone's being a little snarky over there in Gabon...


----------



## threeboysmom

*"If I can't see him... he can't see me"*






Seriously, I think that was the first time I talked out loud to my television set - "It says ACROSS the water!!  Not IN the water!!"   

Sorry Dan, but you so deserve to be eaten...


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

My picks for the week for the episode on 10-2-08 are:

Bob - Finds hidden immunity idol
Corinne - Catches a fish
Marcus - Kisses another survivor
Paloma - brushes teeth with a stick


----------



## KrazyPete

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> My picks for the week for the episode on 10-2-08 are:
> 
> Bob
> Corinne
> Marcus
> Paloma
> 
> do we need to pick bonuses for this board? where can i find a list of the bonuses?



I just updated the first post to make the new rules easier to find. Here's the section that you're looking for though:

Catches a fish
We need to see the survivor in the act of successfully catching the fish. Fish stories back at camp don't count. 
Finds a hidden immunity idol
Finds the place where the TV crew hid the idol. Finding a fake idol, or finding the real in a place where the true finder hid it (ie: digging through their backpack) doesn't count.
Plays a hidden immunity idol
This is pretty clear I think
Kisses another survivor
This needs to be an obvious on-screen kiss involving two survivor contestants. If kissing is implied somehow in the editing of the show, that won't count. Kissing during a family visit doesn't count. Any on-screen kissing counts (pecks on the cheek, etc.) as long as it involves at least two survivors.
Says the episode title
The title of each episode is usually a quote from one of the survivors. The Premiere was called "Want to see the elephant dung?" If chose this bonus point category for Jillian you would have scored. The quote needs to be heard in the episode. Being able to infer who probably said it is not good enough.
Brushes teeth with a stick
This happens more often than you might think. We'll award bonus points for this category if any survivor is seen picking at their teeth with a stick. Picking at their teeth with a finger, machete, small rock, whatever won't count. Only sticks.


----------



## KrazyPete

CBS.com has a new "Social Viewing" option for the Survivor videos. It works a lot like the Gaia theaters. You can chat with the other people watching and throw stuff at the screen. Periodically, it will pop up with trivia questions. It's kind of neat, maybe we should schedule a group thing to watch it some night.


----------



## KrazyPete

I'm REALLY not sure about my picks this week. Here they are anyway:

GC - Catches fish
Crystal - Brushes teeth with a stick
Dan - Brushes teeth with a stick
Randy - Says episode title

These _will probably _change before tomorrow night.


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> These _will probably _change before tomorrow night.



I sure hope so


----------



## KrazyPete

*Just a quick reminder:*

There are 18 people on the DIS leaderboard right. I'm hoping that everyone who played last week is still in. It's Wednesday and so far I see picks for this week from:

tinkabellspirate
sorsha
kaylajr
aengus
cajunwdwfan
krazypete

That means 2/3 of you are strategically withholding your picks so that no one else can see your strategy for this week.  That's very clever. Just don't forget, 8pm eastern time tomorrow (Thursday) is too late.


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

*

      Ace  Brushes teeth with a stick  (he is vain like that)

    *

      Bob  catches fish (he's cool like that)

    *

      Jessica    Brushes teeth with a stick  (she is vain like that)

    *

      Marcus  catches fish  ( the Doc can prolly filet it well too )


----------



## tinkabellspirate

LilyTheBootQueen said:


> *
> 
> Ace  Brushes teeth with a stick  (he is vain like that)
> 
> *
> 
> Bob  catches fish (he's cool like that)
> 
> *
> 
> Jessica    Brushes teeth with a stick  (she is vain like that)
> 
> *
> 
> Marcus  catches fish  ( the Doc can prolly filet it well too )



Seems i missed a thread er two, welcome aboard Queenie!


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

tinkabellspirate said:


> Seems i missed a thread er two, welcome aboard Queenie!



aww thanks


----------



## RicksCafe

My picks for this week:

Bob (Catches a fish) 
[Bob rocks!]

Marcus (Catches a fish) 
[He wishes he were Bob!]

Corinne (Brushes teeth with a stick) 
[She needs to clean out all the fish Bob caught.] 

Charlie (Brushes teeth with a stick)
[He never knows when Marcus may change teams.]

Ricks (who got a C in high school physics.... cause Bob wasn't his teacher!)


----------



## threeboysmom

What?  

Are we all relegated to not only posting our picks and bonuses, but now our strategic reasoning for our picks as well??

Sigh... Here goes...

Matty - Catches a fish
Marcus - Says episode title
Dan - Brushes his teeth
Crystal - Brushes her teeth


----------



## See.low

threeboysmom said:


> What?
> 
> Are we all relegated to not only posting our picks and bonuses, but now our strategic reasoning for our picks as well??
> 
> Sigh... Here goes...
> 
> Crystal - Brushes her teeth (She obviously is post-op!)
> Marcus - Catches a fish (He runs reeeeallly well...)
> Matty_D - Catches a fish (He likes Pink better...)
> Dan - Catches a fish (He knows how to search underwater )



-makes notes-  
My picks are almost ready, but I aint posting my stategic reasoning...


----------



## threeboysmom

Just got off the phone with my sister.  She is computerless at the moment.  Here are Palmnut's picks for this week...

Charlie - Says episode title
Marcus - Catches fish
Bob - Catches fish
Jacque - Kisses another survivor


----------



## Cardinal

RicksCafe said:


> My picks for this week:
> 
> Bob (Catches a fish)
> [Bob rocks!]
> 
> Marcus (Catches a fish)
> [He wishes he were Bob!]
> 
> Corinne (Brushes teeth with a stick)
> [She needs to clean out all the fish Bob caught.]
> 
> Charlie (Brushes teeth with a stick)
> [He never knows when Marcus may change teams.]
> 
> Ricks (who got a C in high school physics.... cause Bob wasn't his teacher!)



RicksCafe's 100th post!


----------



## Matty D

threeboysmom said:


> Matty_D - Catches a fish (He likes Pink better...)



I Just toss my line out and keep reeling 'em in.


----------



## threeboysmom

Cardinal said:


> RicksCafe's 100th post!



Awww.. you beat me to it!

Congrats, R!  Sigh... only took you three years... 



Matty D said:


> I Just toss my line out and keep reeling 'em in.



Hey!  Quit the reeling and get posting!


----------



## KrazyPete

Tonight is not only Survivor Night, it's also the Vice Presidential dedate. The Debate should be carried live on all the major networks starting at 9pm Eastern time. Here on the East coast the debate is beginning right after Survivor ends. So *the debate doesn't affect our deadline for posting picks*, but those of you in other time zones might want to check you local listings to see if Survivor will be broadcast at it's usual time.


----------



## BriarRosie

I really have no clue about the bonus categories.  I forgot to assign any last week, and I really couldn't care less about them this week.  IMHO, I really think they're superfluous.  (Since I'm close to rock bottom anyway, it doesn't matter to me.)

I also missed the entire first two episodes last week.   I'm not even sure I even want to WATCH the show.  It might be more interesting to make picks without knowing anything about these people. 

This week I went a different route and randomly chose different people.

Crystal
Danny
Matty
Randy


----------



## Amy

Thanks for the reminder PM, Pete!  Life has been completely nutso this week, and I totally forgot what day it was.  Ok, I had Danny (GC) on my tribe last week, but after seeing him in action, I ditched him.  Here's my new lineup and bonus picks:

Crystal - brushes teeth with a stick
Jacque - catches a fish
Kelly - brushed teeth with a stick
Marcus - finds hidden immunity idol

Good luck to everyone tonight!


----------



## threeboysmom

Here we go again...  Another Thursday night....

*Enough with the tin foil, buddy!!  Do yourself (and me) a big favor and buy yourself some cable please!!*

No wonder his name is Krazy...


----------



## MPhins13

Okay, here are my picks

Randy - Says episode title
Marcus - Catches a fish
Crystal - Brushes teeth with a stick
Bob - Catches a fish

- crossing fingers cause I really need points-

Good luck all


----------



## Cardinal

Here's what I think:

Marcus- Falls in love with love.
Matty- Blew it up!  Darn you all to heck!
Jacque- Does not expect the Spanish Inquisition.
Bob- Snakes... he hates snakes.


But my real picks are:

Marcus- Says episode title
Matty- Catches a fish
Jacque- Catches a fish
Bob- Catches a fish


----------



## See.low

Okay here I go...

Ace - Catches a fish
Randy - Says episode title
Bob - Catches a fish
Marcus - Catches a fish


----------



## Matty D

Crystal - Brushes teeth with a stick
Dan - Brushes teeth with a stick
Matty - Catches a fish
Randy - Says episode title


----------



## Disneychick74

WOW!! Just made it! 
Bob- catches fish
Danny-Brushes teeth with a stick
Paloma-Brushes teeth with a stick
Dan-Brushes teeth with a stick


----------



## threeboysmom

Here are our picks for Episode 3 "She Obviously is Post-Op!"

*Tinkabellspirate*
Bob-Catches a fish
Corinne-Brushes teeth with a stick
Randy-Catches a fish
Susie-Brushes teeth with a stick

*Sorsha*
Ace - Says the episode title
Bob - Catches a fish
Marcus - Brushes teeth with a stick
Matty - Catches a fish

*Kaylajr*
Marcus--catches a fish 30 pts.
Matty -- Catches a fish
Corinne--Brushes teeth with a stick
Crystal--brushes teeth with a stick

*Aengus*
Bob - catch fish
Marcus - catch fish 30 pts.
Jessica - kisses another
Kelly - kisses another 

*Jedi*
Bob - Finds hidden immunity idol
Corinne - Catches a fish
Marcus - Kisses another survivor
Paloma - brushes teeth with a stick

*Pete*
GC - Catches fish
Crystal - Brushes teeth with a stick
Dan - Brushes teeth with a stick
Randy - Says episode title

*Pink*
Matty - Catches a fish
Marcus - Says episode title
Dan - Brushes his teeth
Crystal - Brushes her teeth

*Ricks*
Bob (Catches a fish) 
Marcus (Catches a fish) 30 pts.
Corinne (Brushes teeth with a stick) 
Charlie (Brushes teeth with a stick)

*Matty*
Crystal - Brushes teeth with a stick
Dan - Brushes teeth with a stick
Matty - Catches a fish
Randy - Says episode title

*Disneychick*
Bob- catches fish
Danny-Brushes teeth with a stick
Paloma-Brushes teeth with a stick
Dan-Brushes teeth with a stick

*Lily*
Ace Brushes teeth with a stick
Bob catches fish
Jessica Brushes teeth with a stick 
Marcus catches fish 30 pts.

*Palmnut*
Charlie - Says episode title
Marcus - Catches fish 30 pts.
Bob - Catches fish
Jacque - Kisses another survivor

*Briar*
Crystal
Danny
Matty
Randy

*Amy*
Crystal - brushes teeth with a stick
Jacque - catches a fish
Kelly - brushed teeth with a stick
Marcus - finds hidden immunity idol

*MPhins*
Randy - Says episode title
Marcus - Catches a fish 30 pts.
Crystal - Brushes teeth with a stick
Bob - Catches a fish

*Cardinal*
Marcus- Says episode title
Matty- Catches a fish
Jacque- Catches a fish
Bob- Catches a fish

*Seelow*
Ace - Catches a fish
Randy - Says episode title
Bob - Catches a fish
Marcus - Catches a fish 30 pts.


*Taz* (carrying over his picks from last week since there was no post by him)
Randy
Kelly
GC
Bob

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> Here we go again...  Another Thursday night....
> 
> *Enough with the tin foil, buddy!!  Do yourself (and me) a big favor and buy yourself some cable please!!*
> 
> No wonder his name is Krazy...



My rabbit ears are top of the line. Furthermore, my government rebate paid for most of my new digital converter box. I bet my picture tonight was clearer than yours and FREE! 

Last week we had thunderstorms in the area, the stupid clouds were probably messing with my reception. I'm thinking about attaching a wire to my rabbit ears then running wire into a one side of a power outlet. Since the circuit won't be complete I shouldn't get any current from the outlet and it will turn my house's wiring into an extension of my antenna. That should work, right? I'll probably wait until there's another thunderstorm. I get fine reception on a clear night.


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> My rabbit ears are top of the line. Furthermore, my government rebate paid for most of my new digital converter box. I bet my picture tonight was clearer than yours and FREE!
> 
> Last week we had thunderstorms in the area, the stupid clouds were probably messing with my reception. I'm thinking about attaching a wire to my rabbit ears then running wire into a one side of a power outlet. Since the circuit won't be complete I shouldn't get any current from the outlet and it will turn my house's wiring into an extension of my antenna. That should work, right? I'll probably wait until there's another thunderstorm. I get fine reception on a clear night.



You're just weird...


----------



## threeboysmom

Grrr... well, I didn't do as well as I could have since I changed my stinking mind at the last minute and threw away points.  Oh well.  This is your day to shine, Pete!   

By the way, did anyone catch the episode title being said last night (She obviously is post-op)??  I can't seem to find it.  Perhaps it was cut?  Anyone hear it and can point me in the right direction?


----------



## threeboysmom

For bonus points, it looks like we have...

Marcus - Catches a fish (grrr)
Bob - Brushes teeth with a stick
Sugar - Finds hidden immunity idol

I did not notice any kissing, nor did I ever hear the episode title.  If you've noticed either of these, speak up now and Pete and I will review the episode once again...


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

I made a bad pick


----------



## threeboysmom

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> I made a bad pick



Not necessarily.  Paloma did sit out and get booted, but her name was said an awful lot so I don't think you're going to be in the red with her.... too bad she didn't pick at her teeth with a stick, but unfortunately, I never saw a stick come anywhere near her mouth.

I loved Paloma.  She was absolutely ADORABLE!


----------



## threeboysmom

Last Night's Math Puzzle

Anybody up for a "little" challenge?  






The number tiles they had were:
1  2  4  5  6  7

Think of them as letters for the 3 clues:

A  B  C  D  E  F

1st clue:  A + F = C + D
2nd clue: F = B - C
3rd clue: F + 1 = E

How they solved this with everyone yelling and cheering is beyond me.  I would have told them all to SHUT IT!  

Just figured it out!  Solution:  17-24-65


----------



## Cardinal

threeboysmom said:


> Last Night's Math Puzzle
> 
> Anybody up for a "little" challenge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The number tiles they had were:
> 1  2  4  5  6  7
> 
> Think of them as letters for the 3 clues:
> 
> A  B  C  D  E  F
> 
> 1st clue:  A + F = C + D
> 2nd clue: F = B - C
> 3rd clue: F + 1 = E
> 
> How they solved this with everyone yelling and cheering is beyond me.  I would have told them all to SHUT IT!



1st clue: F = (C+D) - A
2nd clue: F = B - C
3rd clue: F = E - 1


(C + D) - A = B - C = E - 1

C + D - A = B - C = E - 1

C + D = B - C + A = E - 1 + A

D = B - 2C + A = E - 1 + A

Gaaah! I'm stumped.


----------



## threeboysmom

Cardinal said:


> 1st clue: F = (C+D) - A
> 2nd clue: F = B - C
> 3rd clue: F = E - 1
> 
> 
> (C + D) - A = B - C = E - 1
> 
> C + D - A = B - C = E - 1
> 
> C + D = B - C + A = E - 1 + A
> 
> D = B - 2C + A = E - 1 + A
> 
> Gaaah! I'm stumped.



I sure hope you're doing better in your AP Chemistry class...  

ETA:  Wait a minute, Card... I take that back... you're making my head hurt following your equations... but yet... you're right on every one....


----------



## See.low

threeboysmom said:


> By the way, did anyone catch the episode title being said last night (She obviously is post-op)??  I can't seem to find it.  Perhaps it was cut?  Anyone hear it and can point me in the right direction?



I was nosing around yesterday (and I mean really nosing around  heh) and I read that Charlie said it.  I never heard it myself though.  Maybe it was cut?


----------



## threeboysmom

See.low said:


> I was nosing around yesterday (and I mean really nosing around  heh) and I read that Charlie said it.  I never heard it myself though.  Maybe it was cut?



I'm confused. If you were nosing around yesterday and read that Charlie said it, why did you put Randy down as saying it?


----------



## Cardinal

threeboysmom said:


> I sure hope you're doing better in your AP Chemistry class...
> 
> ETA:  Wait a minute, Card... I take that back... you're making my head hurt following your equations... but yet... you're right on every one....



 

I took accelerated Algebra II last year 


Did any of you watch the VP debate after Survivor last night?


----------



## See.low

threeboysmom said:


> I'm confused. If you were nosing around yesterday and read that Charlie said it, why did you put Randy down as saying it?



I was nosing around after the episode aired.    I only wish I had that insight!


----------



## threeboysmom

See.low said:


> I only wish I had that insight!



Yeah, me too.  Ten minutes before showtime, I had Marcus down as catching a fish, then changed it to "says episode title" last minute.  Thought it sounded "doctorish" to me. Stupid stupid grrr grrr....


----------



## threeboysmom

So is everybody good with the bonuses as they stand?  Did you notice anything else? Or different?

There were a couple of "close calls."  It appears Matty may have kissed Crystal on the cheek while hugging her on the ground after just winning the reward challenge, but it's hard to really discern since her head is in the way.  Nobody had Matty down as kissing anyways..... I believe... so I'm going to stop analyzing that scene, LOL.

The other was Dan brushing his teeth.  Man, I SO wanted this one since it was my bonus choice for him.  The stick went in his mouth (oh yeah baby!)... he sucked for a bit... but then the stick came back out again.  Never saw any sort of hand motion that would suggest actual picking of teeth, and trust me, I WAS WATCHING!.  Grrrrr Dan!

Last night was just not my night!


----------



## Matty D

threeboysmom said:


> For bonus points, it looks like we have...
> 
> Marcus - Catches a fish (grrr)
> Bob - Brushes teeth with a stick
> Sugar - Finds hidden immunity idol
> 
> I did not notice any kissing, nor did I ever hear the episode title.  If you've noticed either of these, speak up now and Pete and I will review the episode once again...



Wasn't Dan picking at his teeth with a stick soon after the opening credits?  I think it was around when GC was asking Randy if he was the leader now.

Just saw your post Pink.  Well I think I should get the points and you and Pete shouldn't, that sounds fair.  If I don't get the points, I'll be playing under protest.


----------



## threeboysmom

Matty D said:


> Wasn't Dan picking at his teeth with a stick soon after the opening credits?  I think it was around when GC was asking Randy if he was the leader now.



Yeah, Pete and I went round and round on this.  There was no actual picking movement.  Stupid guy just sucked that stick.

And by the way, YOU WERE SUPPOSED TO HAVE CAUGHT ME A FISH!

Another bonus blown...


----------



## threeboysmom

Matty D said:


> Well I think I should get the points and you and Pete shouldn't, that sounds fair.  If I don't get the points, I'll be playing under protest.



NO WAY, JOSE!  You've already closed the gap on me SIGNIFICANTLY.  You're not getting an extra 30 points from me 

I'm not feeling bad for someone who is most likely the top scorer this week


----------



## KrazyPete

I know there's going to be some gray areas to come up with the bonus points from time to time. I tried to anticipate problems and add descriptions to the bonus point categories to catch some of those. In the event that something isn't obviously a score I'm going to go with it's not. I think that's inherently more fair than trying to judge the gray areas week after week. I would have allowed for anything that looked like using a stick to clean teeth. 

_Brushes teeth with a stick
This happens more often than you might think. We'll award bonus points for this category if any survivor is seen picking at their teeth with a stick. Picking at their teeth with a finger, machete, small rock, whatever won't count. Only sticks._

I had Dan down for the stick thing too. I'd love to give myself those points but looking at the video (over and over again) there's no case for it. He looks like a farm boy chewing on a piece of straw. He's not making any kind of cleaning motion.


----------



## aengus

checking in from orlando and the first episode I ever missed @_@

But I see i got 30 bonus points 

Pink?  Did I win?


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> Pink?  Did I win?



Sorry, you've been voted off.


----------



## Cardinal

By the way guys, who do you have to thank for the "Brushes teeth with a stick" bonus?  Huh?  Huh?


----------



## aengus

threeboysmom said:


> Sorry, you've been voted off.


 
I must be winning to get such hostility from you woot!


----------



## KrazyPete

I think my score has been updated. I'm currently showing 670 points on CBS. The problem is they haven't changed the table that shows how many points each Survivor made. I kind of doubt they will over the weekend.

We can wait until they do or we can start each posting our own points again. That latter option still leaves out people who were never able to get the CBS site to work for them. We can just completely forget CBS and I can go through and count the points in the regular categories like Pink and I did the bonuses this week. You'd have to accept that there may be some discrepancy in my count and your CBS score. I know for a fact it was way off sometimes last year. I'll probably Give CBS until the end of the day Monday to fix their chart before going to a backup plan.

I really am sorry this has been so difficult this year. It's surprising that a company like CBS would do something like this so poorly. After several years of runnning a fantasy league for Survivor and Big Brother, you'd think they'd have something that worked.


----------



## threeboysmom

Wow, CBS!  How hard is it to throw up an image with each Survivor's scores like you did last week???

This is crazy. There is no way to find out your score unless you want to wade through all the 16,000 names that are playing!!!  FIVE at a time, I might add!

Good news is.... I'm currently coming in at #11 with 703 points out of 16,539 people!!  Wow, I actually have a slight chance at winning a trip to Gabon!!   

ETA:  Pete, I'm at a loss as to how to handle this.  What would you do with a case like me - I played a different team on the CBS site than I did here on DIS...


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> ETA:  Pete, I'm at a loss as to how to handle this.  What would you do with a case like me - I played a different team on the CBS site than I did here on DIS...



We'll just wait and see if CBS updates that score table. Maybe storm thier forums about it this weekend. Then Tuesday we'll decide if we need to do our own counting from here on out.


----------



## Disneychick74

Gosh so much to read here! 
Is it possible to have one chatty thread and one with just everyones picks and the score? LOL
BTW WELCOME LILY!!!! I have not been checking in as much as I should awesome to see you here, It is I, Cloiepooh 
Anyway

PETE OR PINK:
I posted picks the first week, they were in post #65 I think, are they added in to my score this week???
Just wondering
Thanks!


----------



## KrazyPete

Disneychick74 said:


> Gosh so much to read here!
> Is it possible to have one chatty thread and one with just everyones picks and the score? LOL



The scores are always in the first post at the top of the thread. I'll add a link to the post where all the picks are put together. Hopefully we won't need two threads that way. Besides, sometimes the chatty stuff is helpful. 



Disneychick74 said:


> PETE OR PINK:
> I posted picks the first week, they were in post #65 I think, are they added in to my score this week???
> Just wondering
> Thanks!



The leaderboard in the first post covers the first week. Your points have been included there. When we get the second week totals they be added together.


----------



## threeboysmom

Yes. to reiterate what Pete said...

ALL THE INFORMATION you need to play this game can be found in the first and second posts of this thread - rules, updates, scores, and picks for each week.  No need to wade through all our "chit chat."  I  personally find the chatting the best part of playing on the league, but I know that's not everybody's cup of tea....  

Looks like CBS is not going to cooperate with us this year.  Pete and I are planning on going through the video a few times and scoring everything for Episode 2 by hand ourselves.  However, we both have very busy weekends planned.  Hopefully, we can get the scores to you all by Tuesday at the latest.  So hang tight!  We're working on it!


----------



## threeboysmom

I had a little bit of time this morning to begin some tallying while watching Episode 2.  You know what's funny?  In the opening scene at the Fang camp site, you see Dan and Crystal lying inside the hut with the BLANKETS and PILLOWS and Ken sitting outside on the HAMMOCK that they win during the Reward Challenge.... although the Reward Challenge hasn't even happened yet!  Oops, CBS!    LOL!

Apparently, the order in which we see things happen isn't the order in which they actually filmed them...


----------



## threeboysmom

Well, I just finished up my tallying/scoring.  Pete is hoping to do his tonight.  We will then compare notes to go over any discrepancies between our two scores, rewatching the episode if necessary.

However, I have confidence in my scores, LOL, so to give you a little tease...

The "Dream Team" for this week is Dan, Matty, Crystal, and Ace (in no particular order).  These (so far) are the top four scorers this episode.

The "Loser's Lodge" for this week is Sugar, Paloma, Kelly, and Jacque (in no particular order).  These (so far) are the bottom four scorers this episode.

Everyone else falls into the middle of the pack somewhere... 

HOW ARE YOU DOIN' AENGUS?    Yup, those blondes sure are carrying the game


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

I have no clue the way CBS scores our points.

ok I added all my points based on the people I chose for this week's episode and if I add the numbers listed next to their name I come up with 408 points. 

And the fantasy website list me with 420 points (which is good for 2085th place, if you wanted to know)

What happens to the points that we made last week? Do they throw those away? How is week one's points combined with week two's points? Is the bonus points added to us as individuals or are they only to benefit the tribe we are in?

If I was to add my points last week (299) with this weeks points (408) i should come out with 707. And that's not including the 30 bonus points.

So confusing.....


----------



## threeboysmom

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> I have no clue the way CBS scores our points.
> 
> ok I added all my points based on the people I chose for this week's episode and if I add the numbers listed next to their name I come up with 408 points.
> 
> And the fantasy website list me with 420 points (which is good for 2085th place, if you wanted to know)
> 
> What happens to the points that we made last week? Do they throw those away? How is week one's points combined with week two's points? Is the bonus points added to us as individuals or are they only to benefit the tribe we are in?
> 
> If I was to add my points last week (299) with this weeks points (408) i should come out with 707. And that's not including the 30 bonus points.
> 
> So confusing.....



Jedi,

First of all, the scores listed for each Survivor on the CBS website that you're looking at are for the* FIRST WEEK*.  Using that list, that is how you ended up with 299 points for Episode 1. You cannot use that list again for points.

CBS scored our second week apparently (based on the totals I see), but NEVER put up the individual Survivor scores.... so now Pete and I are having to do it ourselves. It's going to take us a while for both of us to score the show separately, then compare our scores, then rewatch to iron out any discrepancies between our numbers, add everything up, and then post it all.  Be patient.  We're doing the best we can.

If CBS has you at 420 total, that means you scored 121 this week, which may or may not include the bonus question from last week... (420 - 299 = 121).

Does that clear it up for you?

CBS is totally screwed up this year.  We're just going to have to do it all ourselves this season

ETA:  I took a look at your CBS total score and compared it what I came up with for a score doing it myself, and it appears that your total (420) DOES include the 30 pt. bonus question.


----------



## kaylajr

Am I the only one who never could get into CBS and Gave up??
Cause I don't want to be a problem for the rest of you guys 
I will bow out gracefully if it helps the rest of you 
no hard feeling and just look forward to next year

Let me know


----------



## Disneychick74

threeboysmom said:


> Yes. to reiterate what Pete said...
> 
> ALL THE INFORMATION you need to play this game can be found in the first and second posts of this thread - rules, updates, scores, and picks for each week.  No need to wade through all our "chit chat."  I  personally find the chatting the best part of playing on the league, but I know that's not everybody's cup of tea....
> 
> Looks like CBS is not going to cooperate with us this year.  Pete and I are planning on going through the video a few times and scoring everything for Episode 2 by hand ourselves.  However, we both have very busy weekends planned.  Hopefully, we can get the scores to you all by Tuesday at the latest.  So hang tight!  We're working on it!



Thanks guys!! 
I love the chatter but when you dont have a chance to get on for a couple days (like me) there is ALOT to catch up on lol

You guys rock, thanks for keeping tabs for all of us that seem to be hated by CBS.com!


----------



## aengus

Sugar and Kelly are CLEARLY carrying the game!  They are under the radar is all pink!  I will be surely winning after this week! 

Seems I left just in time


----------



## KrazyPete

kaylajr said:


> Am I the only one who never could get into CBS and Gave up??
> Cause I don't want to be a problem for the rest of you guys
> I will bow out gracefully if it helps the rest of you
> no hard feeling and just look forward to next year
> 
> Let me know



Don't quit! You are definently not the only one!


----------



## kaylajr

KrazyPete said:


> Don't quit! You are definently not the only one!


 

OK good  

I didn't want to leave but YOU guys have been so great I didn't want to be the ONLY reason your game was giving you a hard time

Now your stuck with me


----------



## threeboysmom

Scores hopefully will be up tonight!  Just waiting for Pete to doublecheck my work.

Stay tuned!


----------



## threeboysmom

OK..... drum roll please....

Pete is working on the leaderboard as we speak.  We figured it would be best to post a breakdown of how we arrived at the points so there would be no confusion.

Randy: 35(challenges) + 15(5x name) = *50*
GC: 35(challenges) + 18(6x name) = *53*
Dan: 35(challenges) + 39(13x name) = *74*
Crystal: 35(challenges) + 42(14x name) = *77* 
Susie: 35(challenges) + 12(4x name) = *47*
Matty: 35(challenges) + 30(10x name) = *65*
Ken: 35(challenges) – 12(sit out)+ 21(7x name) = *44*

Marcus: 10(tree mail) + 42 (14x name) = *52*
Charlie: 15(5x name) = *15*
Corrine: 10(tree mail) -12(sit out) + 12(4x name) = *10*
Jacque: -12(sit out) + 6 (2x name) = *-6*
Ace: 75(25x name) = *75*
Sugar: -18(exile) -12(sit out) + 12(crying) + 15(5x name) = *-3*
Kelly: -12(sit out) + 18(6x name) = *6*
Bob: 36(12x name) = *36*
Paloma: -40(boot) – 12(sit out) + 48 (16x name) = *-4*

To head off any voices of disagreement coming our way, yes, we scored Sugar ONCE for crying.  We needed to see tears in order to score it as crying.  A tear rolled down her face during her "confessional" during her exile stint.  She may have become emotional at other times in the show... but no tears equals no crying points.  Same thing goes for Crystal who broke down after the reward challenge.  I watched closely for tears, but nothing.  Becoming emotional/voice cracking/etc. does not constitute crying (in StinkyPete's eyes, LOL!)

Each time Jeff says their name, it is 3 points!  As you can see in Ace's case, that can really add up!!  He hit it big in the Reward Challenge and at Tribal Council.... "Paloma. That's two votes, Paloma, one vote Ace"..... "Paloma. That's three votes, Paloma, one vote Ace".... "Ace. That's three votes, Paloma, two votes Ace"... etc. etc. etc.


----------



## KrazyPete

OK, we've given CBS plenty of time to get their act togther. I want you all to have plenty of time to figure out your strategies for this week so we're ditching CBS completely and going with our own counts. Here's the *DIS* leaderboard for week 2 (the first post has been updated too).

*DisBoards Survivor Gabon Fantasy League: Week 2 (episode 3)*
Player name: This weeks's score / *Total Score*
Pink: 268 / *675*
Petez: 254 / *640*
See.low: 243 / *529*
Sorsha: 228 / *513*
MPhins: 245 / *505*
Matty: 266 / *483*
Aengus: 121 / *477*
BootQueen: 190 / *473*
Briar: 245 / *452*
Palmnut: 127 / *448*
Amy: 129 / *430*
Taz: 145 / *412*
Cajun: 94 / *393*
Cardinal: 147 / *391*
RicksCafe: 143 / *356*
DisneyChick: 159 / *334*
Themgrind: 143 / *299*
Kayla: 234 / *234*

Please feel free to check my math and call me out if you think I've made an error. Please refer to the count Pink posted earlier for the numbers we're using this week. You're welcome to play on the CBS site (after all, I'm not giving away any trips to Gabon) but we're completely seperate from them. Pink and I will count each episode and update the leaderboard accordingly. You can expect that we'll post all the counts like we've done this week so that everyone can double check us. Next week we'll get the counts up faster because we won't be waiting to see what CBS does first.


----------



## KrazyPete

I think it was Paloma that said the episode title last week. I think it was probably during her confessional after the challenge and got cut from the final edit. I could totally imagine her saying that right then. Has anyone seen it in any of the CBS.com video extras?

Anyway, here's your episod title for this week and, since I was at TVGuide.com looking it up anyway, a little description:

*It Was Like Christmas Morning!*
[ EDIT: The description might be a spoiler so I removed it. You can check it out on TVGuide.com. ]


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> I think it was Paloma that said the episode title last week. I think it was probably during her confessional after the challenge and got cut from the final edit. I could totally imagine her saying that right then. Has anyone seen it in any of the CBS.com video extras?



I have painstakingly gone through each and every video extra clip (all 30+) looking for that episode title.  Even though it wouldn't matter for the scoring, I wanted the self-gratification of knowing that I was right!! (Marcus, baby!)

ETA:  And to answer your question, NO! I did not find the title being said in any of those clips.... Grrr... (but I know it was Marcus... lol)


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Just to be sure, we are scoring separately from what CBS is saying, correct? Because I have more points on CBS that was calculated here. It really doesn't matter to me either way.

Thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## aengus

Something is obviosly wrong,  I am not even winning! 

I haven't been able to see last weeks episode so I will most likely stand pat from last week if you dont see differently.


----------



## threeboysmom

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> Just to be sure, we are scoring separately from what CBS is saying, correct? Because I have more points on CBS that was calculated here. It really doesn't matter to me either way.
> 
> Thanks for all the hard work!



Yes, we are scoring separately.

The reason you have more points on CBS is that they added in your 30 point bonus question.  We are not doing that here....


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> Something is obviosly wrong,  I am not even winning!



coughcoconutscough


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

threeboysmom said:


> Yes, we are scoring separately.
> 
> The reason you have more points on CBS is that they added in your 30 point bonus question.  We are not doing that here....



The difference is not 30 points. You have me at 393. CBS has me at 420. no worries, just trying to figure out things


----------



## threeboysmom

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> The difference is not 30 points. You have me at 393. CBS has me at 420. no worries, just trying to figure out things



Ummm Jedi, that IS 30 points... well actually if you want to get nit picky, it's 27 points (I actually gave you 3 more points than CBS did!!!)  Think they missed a name during their counting....   

CBS actually has you at 390 (taking out that 30 pt. bonus question)
DIS has you at 393 

You're getting an extra name saying in your score.... 

Does that clear it up for you?

ETA:  We can't factor in the CBS bonus questions since we are not using the CBS site for scores... not everybody can get in so it wouldn't be fair...


----------



## RicksCafe

Hooray!  I'm not third from last like last week!  I totally rock at this game!

Ricks (who grumbles privately) 

Thanks Pete-Pink (Penkte?) for your hard work.


----------



## threeboysmom

RicksCafe said:


> Hooray!  I'm not third from last like last week!  I totally rock at this game!
> 
> Ricks (who grumbles privately)
> 
> Thanks Pete-Pink (Penkte?) for your hard work.



Woot! You're moving on up!

...To the east side.
To a deluxe apartment in the sky.
Movin on up,
To the east side.
We finally got a piece of the pie...

Great, now I can't get that song out of my head this morning...


----------



## threeboysmom

OK guys.... here are some pics from previous episodes that I have _"doctored"_ up  

Dan





Charlie (in one of my favorite movies... Enchanted)





Ace





Corinne (another favorite movie of mine...The Shining)
"Honey, I'm home"


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

Thanks for all your hard work Petey   .. yeah and pink   ... I so agree CBS is being lame.. heck they are the ones putting on the show they could have the tallies done before it even airs! 

As far as the new photo clips pink... some of those are just scary.

* to those who sent a private welcome aboard message * 
thanks! I apparently am not allowed to reply until I have a few more posts under my belt.


----------



## threeboysmom

LilyTheBootQueen said:


> Thanks for all your hard work Petey   .. yeah and pink



--kicks--


----------



## See.low

I wonder if CBS is hiring...PinkgirlyPete could certainly run that website better than the current bozos.  

Thanks for all of the time and thought you two have put into this.  It is well appreciated.


----------



## threeboysmom




----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

.. Pink goes really quickly from wing girl to the post op..she's WAY better than me at photoshop... specially since I don't even have it! at least I has cute pig tails though!


----------



## Matty D

Matty likes pigtails.


----------



## See.low

LilyTheBootQueen said:


> ..at least I has cute pig tails though!


----------



## threeboysmom

Matty D said:


> Matty likes pigtails.


----------



## KrazyPete

Matty D said:


> Matty likes pigtails.


----------



## Cardinal




----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


>



Oh my gosh, STOP IT!


----------



## aengus

Have I Won Yet? And Omg Stay Away From My Bff!


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

KrazyPete said:


>



BWHAHAHAHA! Knew petey would have my back! I have ppl to make picts for me!! * cough * tattoo * cough *


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> Have I Won Yet? And Omg Stay Away From My Bff!



I'm actually with Aengus on this 

Stay away from his BFF!  

I feel like I'm always having to come in here and corral you men back on topic.  

Since everyone is having their jollies with photoshop, how about I post a picture from a past Survivor episode, and anyone who wants to join in can edit it in any way they want and repost.  Even you lurkers who aren't playing this year on the fantasy league are welcome to join in! Let's see how creative everyone can be!  Even if all you have is paint - you're welcome to give it a try.  It's not the expertise that matters, it's the message in the picture.    However, if you would like to try something other than paint, there's a free downloadable program called paint.NET that I used to use before I learned PSP.  It's not the greatest, but it gives you the basics and the ability to layer photo on top of photo....

Now off to find an interesting picture... hmmm...


----------



## threeboysmom

OK, here's the picture.  Another Sugar picture to keep in theme... sigh...  I wanted Marcus, but he doesn't make any interesting poses/faces....

I expect the men to behave!

READY..... SET...... GO.....!!






(and hopefully I've distracted you all completely from making new picks this week, LOL)

ETA:  I hope all the quietness on the board this morning means you're all hard at work redoing this pic, LOL.  Come on.... there's lots of things that could happen to make Sugar run... or make her cry... perhaps she just found out she won Miss America and is doing her runway walk.... or maybe she's running to home plate to score the winning run.... or possibly something scary is chasing her ("there's really animals here in Africa")..... or perhaps Pink is doing something downright cruel to her... 

EETA:  Ok, you guys... sigh... if you're not going to photoship pictures, then at least POST YOUR TEAM PICKS!  Grrr....


----------



## threeboysmom

threeboysmom said:


> OK, here's the picture.  Another Sugar picture to keep in theme... sigh...  I wanted Marcus, but he doesn't make any interesting poses/faces....
> 
> I expect the men to behave!
> 
> READY..... SET...... GO.....!!



OK... I feel like I'm playing the picture game all by myself.  Go me!  

Here's my new photoshopped pic...  Who's next?  Please?


----------



## kaylajr

Just got home.... I have an idea for that picture now to see if I can make it work.....

I'll go try...................


----------



## kaylajr

Okay how's this for my first try...........


----------



## kaylajr

THought I would play around with another one in the spirit of the season


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

kaylajr said:


> THought I would play around with another one in the spirit of the season




Haha! that one is great!


----------



## kaylajr

Okay now that I started playing with this I am stuck trying all the options but I am going to bed so this is the last one for tonight....


----------



## KrazyPete

Is everybody waiting until the last minute to post this week or what? Don't count on any more last minute reminders from me. 

Here are my picks:
Marcus - Fish
Matty - Teeth
Bob - Teeth
Randy - Picks Teeth


ETA: I call it "Sweet Tooth"


----------



## kaylajr

Okay my pics this week are


Marcus--catches a fish 
Matty -- Catches a fish
Bob--Brushes teeth with a stick
Crystal--brushes teeth with a stick

But I still have a few hours to tweak them


----------



## threeboysmom

These pictures are great!  Thanks for the laughs this morning!     

As for picks... I DON'T KNOW!!


----------



## kaylajr

Okay so what picture are we gonna mess around with today????????


----------



## threeboysmom

kaylajr said:


> Okay so what picture are we gonna mess around with today????????



Shhhhhh.... You're trying to distract me from making my picks!


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

My picks for this weeks episode 10-09-08 will be

Charlie - says the episode title
Marcus - catches fish
Bob - brushes teeth with stick
Corinne - brushes teeth with stick


----------



## Sorsha

Here's my picks for this week... I am going to stay with the same lineup from last week and just assign some random bonuses.

Ace - Says episode title
Bob - Catches a fish
Marcus - Catches a fish
Matty - Brushes teeth with a stick


----------



## threeboysmom

Ace - says episode title
Randy - catches fish
Matty - catches fish
Marcus - brushes teeth


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

Charlie - says show title
Bob - catches fish
Marcus - catches fish
Sugar - brushes teeth


----------



## RicksCafe

I know you've all been waiting for my picks so you can copy me... since I'm like the best Fantasy Survivor player ever.  Honestly, I don't know why you all are even trying since my game play is like a round house kick to the face.

So here you are, you cheaters...

Bob- catches fish... while solving Fermat's theorem
(I got your back, Bob!.. even though that other dude schooled you in math last week)

Ace- brushes teeth... while doing the downward-facing dog.

Randy- brushes teeth... while insulting women.

Crystal- brushes teeth... while explaining that she's not a post-op

Ricks (who brushes his teeth while hunting wolverines in Alaska... with a freakin' 12-gauge, what do you think??)


----------



## Disneychick74

My Picks!! 


Marcus - Fish
Bob - fish
Danny - teeth
Matty - fish

Good Luck All!!!


----------



## kaylajr

Okay this is to keep us all busy while we wait for the show tonight.......

Guess Who or What this picture orginally was......


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

kaylajr said:


> Okay this is to keep us all busy while we wait for the show tonight.......
> 
> Guess Who or What this picture orginally was......



the three ppl sleeping on the bag of rice.. I would so steal the pict from the cbs site but I'm too lazy.


----------



## KrazyPete

LilyTheBootQueen said:


> the three ppl sleeping on the bag of rice.. I would so steal the pict from the cbs site but I'm too lazy.



Nice try but they were given rice in big wooden boxes so HA!

This is too much like a Rorschach test and Rorschach tests scare me. Whatever is locked away deep in my psyche was put there for a reason. We probably shouldn't mess with it.


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

KrazyPete said:


> Nice try but they were given rice in big wooden boxes so HA!
> 
> This is too much like a Rorschach test and Rorschach tests scare me. Whatever is locked away deep in my psyche was put there for a reason. We probably shouldn't mess with it.



Pete you're supposed to be on my side.. sheesh making me work.. fine this is the picture I mean:


----------



## Cardinal

RicksCafe said:


> Ricks (who brushes his teeth while hunting wolverines in Alaska... with a freakin' 12-gauge, what do you think??)



Alaska?  I heard that you can see Russia from there!

My picks:

Matty- catches fish
Marcus- catches fish
Bob- tries to open coconut
Ace- catches fish


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

Miss See.low's picks from the bus on the way to a cheerleading game.. I said I would surely put her in for these: 
Michelle - catches fish
Gillian - opens coconut
Paloma - says show title
GC - catching fish

.. she promptly replied with the following text * Kicks!!* 

So she chooses these: 
Matty - fish
Charlie - title
Marcus - fish 
Bob - fish


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

Sorry OT Pete skip this... 

Yavn: Lily, youve been sitting in that one room for so long. How about I ask you out to dinner?
Lily: Youre asking me out on a date?
Yavn: Lily, I love you.
Lily: You love me?
Yavn: Do the Jonas Brothers repeatedly disgrace the name of music?
Lily (embracing Yavn): Oh, I love you too!


1st .. why have I not seen this before!?!??!?  
2nd.. hold on I have to go puke!!  
3rd.. ** shudder **


----------



## kaylajr

LilyTheBootQueen said:


> the three ppl sleeping on the bag of rice.. I would so steal the pict from the cbs site but I'm too lazy.


AHHHHHH so I see I need to make it harder next time............


----------



## threeboysmom

kaylajr said:


> Okay this is to keep us all busy while we wait for the show tonight.......
> 
> Guess Who or What this picture orginally was......



Holy cow!  What in the world????

How did you get 3 people sleeping on a bag of rice out of THAT????   



kaylajr said:


> AHHHHHH so I see I need to make it harder next time............



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOES!


----------



## threeboysmom

OK.... so what the heck is up with BOB this week?  Everyone of you is going with him!


----------



## Amy

My picks for this week (same as last week, just changed Marcus' bonus):

Crystal - brushes teeth with a stick
Jacque - catches a fish
Kelly - brushed teeth with a stick
Marcus - catches a fish


----------



## kaylajr

threeboysmom said:


> Holy cow! What in the world????
> 
> How did you get 3 people sleeping on a bag of rice out of THAT????
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOES!


 

Oh come on.........................

You Played Wpasadi YOU of all should have lots of practice at figuring out what I am doing LOL


----------



## MPhins13

Hiya all!!!
My picks are:
Marcus - Catches a fish
Crystal - Brushes teeth with a stick
Bob - Brushes teeth with a stick
Jacque - says title


----------



## threeboysmom

Hey Aengus....

Just wanted to fill you in on tonight's episode.  Your girl, Kelly, is actually speaking for the very first time!  (Unless you want to call her little "ramble" last week at TC about condescending Ace... then water... then rice.... does anyone know what she actually said?? I don't think Jeff P. followed a word of it either...  )  

Anyways, let me go copy/paste the transcript from the preview featuring none other than Kelly.

Ah... here we go....

*Kelly:  DUH*

Woot!  There you have it, A.  Her one-second moment of fame tonight brought to you by CBS.

Seriously, I can't wait to hear her say it tonight... it cracks me up everytime...


----------



## threeboysmom

kaylajr said:


> Oh come on.........................
> 
> You Played Wpasadi YOU of all should have lots of practice at figuring out what I am doing LOL



I never once figured out any of your clues.  I was too stuuuuupid   either that or I was too distracted by Ty pics....


----------



## threeboysmom

*THIRTEEN minutes!!*

Aren't there a lot of people that still haven't posted????


----------



## Matty D

Bob - Teeth
Charlie - Episode
Marcus - Fish
Randy - Fish


----------



## KrazyPete

*Your picks for this week:*

*Pete*
Marcus - Fish
Matty - Teeth
Bob - Teeth
Randy - Picks Teeth

*Kayla*
Marcus - catches a fish 
Matty - Catches a fish
Bob - Brushes teeth with a stick
Crystal - brushes teeth with a stick

*Cajun*
Charlie - says the episode title
Marcus - catches fish
Bob - brushes teeth with stick
Corinne - brushes teeth with stick

*Sorsha*
Ace - Says episode title
Bob - Catches a fish
Marcus - Catches a fish
Matty - Brushes teeth with a stick

*Pink*
Ace - says episode title
Randy - catches fish
Matty - catches fish
Marcus - brushes teeth

*Lily*
Charlie - says show title
Bob - catches fish
Marcus - catches fish
Sugar - brushes teeth

*Ricks*
Bob - catches fish
Ace - brushes teeth
Randy - brushes teeth
Crystal - brushes teeth

*DisneyChick*
Marcus - Fish
Bob - fish
Danny - teeth
Matty - fish

*Cardinal*
Matty- catches fish
Marcus- catches fish
Bob- tries to open coconut
Ace- catches fish
(psst Card, the coconut thing isn't one of our categories this year)

*See.low*
Michelle - catches fish
Gillian - opens coconut
Paloma - says show title
GC - catching fish
(psst See, 2/3 of your picks aren't in the game anymore)

*Amy*
Crystal - brushes teeth with a stick
Jacque - catches a fish
Kelly - brushed teeth with a stick
Marcus - catches a fish

*MPhins*
Marcus - Catches a fish
Crystal - Brushes teeth with a stick
Bob - Brushes teeth with a stick
Jacque - says title

*Matty D*
Bob - Teeth
Charlie - Episode
Marcus - Fish
Randy - Fish

_I couldn't find picks posted for this from these folks so their choices from the previous week carry forward (if I missed your post please reply with the post number that your picks are contained in)_

*Tinkabellspirate*
Bob - Catches a fish
Corinne - Brushes teeth with a stick
Randy - Catches a fish
Susie-Brushes teeth with a stick

*Aengus*
Bob - catch fish
Marcus - catch fish
Jessica - kisses another
Kelly - kisses another 

*Palmnut*
Charlie - Says episode title
Marcus - Catches fish
Bob - Catches fish
Jacque - Kisses another survivor

*Briar*
Crystal
Danny
Matty
Randy

*Taz*
Randy
Kelly
GC
Bob


----------



## See.low

KrazyPete said:


> *See.low*
> Michelle - catches fish
> Gillian - opens coconut
> Paloma - says show title
> GC - catching fish
> (psst See, 2/3 of your picks aren't in the game anymore)



Hey! Those aren't my picks!
*Kicks queen again!*


----------



## Cardinal

KrazyPete said:


> [
> *Cardinal*
> Matty- catches fish
> Marcus- catches fish
> Bob- tries to open coconut
> Ace- catches fish
> (psst Card, the coconut thing isn't one of our categories this year)



Psst, I'm special, so we make exceptions.


----------



## BriarRosie

I was out for Yom Kippur, but I did have my picks chosen for this week:

Ace
Marcus
Charlie
Corinne

I don't do bonus stuff, and I don't know how anyone did. I'm keeping the same picks for next week, since I'll be at WDW and won't have a chance to change them.


----------



## threeboysmom

Ahhh!

Was anyone as shocked and upset with that insane boot last night as I was??  Grrr...  Sometimes there is no reason to feel sympathy for Fang and its stupid moves...

Matty greatly disappointed me.  I understand he thought it best to stay with the "misfits" because they represented the majority.... but man, I really was pulling for him to align himself with Ace and Jacque and subsequently Sugar.  He wouldn't have saved Jacque (unless he had enough influence to pull Crystal with him)... but the next time they went to TC, the idol would be in his 3-person alliance and they could have taken out one of those stupid weak links, making it now 3/3 within the tribe. Hopefully, at that point Crystal would be smart enough to jump ship, leaving Ken and GC as the next two bootees... 

Despite him going the "easy" route last night, I still like that guy.  Was just hoping for more from him...

We're now down to the alliances of 3 onions, 2 idolers, and 4 misfits....  Not sure where the rest of the pack fits in.

No idea on scoring yet, but I have a feeling Marcus and Randy were our MVP's of last night's episode...


----------



## KrazyPete

BriarRosie said:


> I was out for Yom Kippur, but I did have my picks chosen for this week:
> 
> Ace
> Marcus
> Charlie
> Corinne
> 
> I don't do bonus stuff, and I don't know how anyone did. I'm keeping the same picks for next week, since I'll be at WDW and won't have a chance to change them.



I really wish I could do that. I don't see how I can accept these picks for this week and not open up a major can of worms. I understand Yom Kippur is a special situation but if I allow it then it might make things very difficult later on if other people happen to be a little late posting their picks.

I hope you understand. 

On a similar but unrelated note; I got burnt again by CBS last night. I went there to change my team and at about 10 minutes till showtime the "set lineup" page was returning CBS's "page not found" error. The Fantasy League page went into blackout mode at about 5 till. So I'm stuck with my picks from last week on the CBS site. They are really ticking me off this year.


----------



## Disneychick74

Is it just me or is this the lamest survivor yet? 
They are all just so boring and the challenges are kind of lame. 
I hope things pick up because as of right now I dont feel any "connection" with any of them yet.


----------



## Sorsha

Disneychick74 said:


> Is it just me or is this the lamest survivor yet?
> They are all just so boring and the challenges are kind of lame.
> I hope things pick up because as of right now I dont feel any "connection" with any of them yet.



I was just saying this to my husband last night... what a bunch of dorks they found this season!!  My take on it is that most of the players are either so lame and blah that I can't even remember who they are, or are so outright OBNOXIOUS that I really dislike them and can't wait for someone to vote them off and make them go away!!  
Right now, my favorite is BOb, and I KNOW he won't get very far... but he is one of the few that I don't feel a great desire to heave into the hippo pool!


----------



## RicksCafe

threeboysmom said:


> OK.... so what the heck is up with BOB this week?  Everyone of you is going with him!


I'm with Bob till the bitter end.

Which appears to be coming soon.

Poor Bob.

Ricks (who is not yet a member of the Church of Bob, but there's still time...)


----------



## BriarRosie

KrazyPete said:


> I really wish I could do that. I don't see how I can accept these picks for this week and not open up a major can of worms. I understand Yom Kippur is a special situation but if I allow it then it might make things very difficult later on if other people happen to be a little late posting their picks.
> 
> I hope you understand.
> 
> On a similar but unrelated note; I got burnt again by CBS last night. I went there to change my team and at about 10 minutes till showtime the "set lineup" page was returning CBS's "page not found" error. The Fantasy League page went into blackout mode at about 5 till. So I'm stuck with my picks from last week on the CBS site. They are really ticking me off this year.



Yes, I understand.  I haven't watched the episode because I was at my brother's house for the holiday, but I had those team members picked on the CBS site prior to the blackout period, and I had not posted them here.

I still don't know who's been booted, or what even happened last night.  My integrity is still intact here.  It's your choice whether I should even bother playing the rest of the season.


----------



## threeboysmom

BriarRosie said:


> Yes, I understand.  I haven't watched the episode because I was at my brother's house for the holiday, but I had those team members picked on the CBS site prior to the blackout period, and I had not posted them here.
> 
> I still don't know who's been booted, or what even happened last night.  My integrity is still intact here.  It's your choice whether I should even bother playing the rest of the season.




Briar, please understand this has NOTHING to do with your integrity.  We trust you completely.  However, before our fantasy league even began, we put into place a rule that clearly states all picks must be posted on DIS by 8 p.m. EST the night of each Survivor episode.

We can't start making exceptions to rules we have put into place.  It's unfair to others, and it puts Pete and I in a very bad position of having to judge each person's reason for not posting in time.

Please understand?  And of course we want you to continue playing!!  For someone not even watching the show, you certainly are rocking with your choices


----------



## threeboysmom

RicksCafe said:


>



Hey!!

No influencing the scorers with your "bob picking his teeth with a stick" pictures...


----------



## KrazyPete

Here's how the points came out. Please feel free to question the counts and double check the math.  

*DisBoards Survivor Gabon Fantasy League: Week 3 Leaderboard*
Player name: This weeks's score / *Total Score*
Pink: 257 / *932*
Petez: 243 / *883*
Sorsha: 239 / *752*
See.low: 222 / *751*
Matty: 238 / *721*
MPhins: 190 / *695*
Aengus: 188 / *665*
BootQueen: 177 / *650*
Palmnut: 200 / *648*
Cardinal: 239 / *630*
Amy: 198 / *628*
Cajun: 217 / *610*
Briar: 154 / *606*
Taz: 173 / *585*
RicksCafe: 191 / *547*
DisneyChick: 200 / *534*
Themgrind: 197 / *496*
Kayla: 212 / *446*

*Regular Points*
*Ace - 57*
Jeff says name X 19 = 57

*Bob - 43*
Jeff says name X 6 = 18
Wins Tribal Immunity = 25

*Charlie - 40*
Jeff says name X 5 = 15
Wins Tribal Immunity = 25

*Corrine - 40*
Jeff says name X 5 = 15
Wins Tribal Immunity = 25

*Crystal - 30*
Jeff says name X 10 = 30

*Dan - 52*
Jeff says name X 9 = 27
Wins Tribal Immunity = 25

*GC - 18*
Jeff says name X 6 = 18

*Jacque - 23*
Jeff says name X 21 = 63
Voted Off = -40

*Kelly - 51*
Jeff says name X 17 = 51

*Ken - 33*
Jeff says name X 11 = 33

*Marcus - 94*
Jeff says name X 23 = 69
Wins Tribal Immunity = 25

*Matty - 45*
Jeff says name X 15 = 45

*Randy - 61*
Jeff says name X 12 = 36
Wins Tribal Immunity = 25

*Sugar - 0*
Jeff says name X 6 = 18
Sent to Exile = -18

*Susie - 53*
Jeff says name X 6 = 18
Wins Tribal Immunity = 25
Reads Tree Mail = 10

*Bonus Points*
*Sugar*
Says episode title = 30

Here are few things Pink and I discussed and agreed not to award points for:
Crystal said Jacque was "welling up." You could see that her eyes were getting watery but we didn't see any tears fall. It's questionable and questionable means no points.
Dan and GC were seen with sticks hanging out of thier mouths. There was no cleaning/picking motion in either case.
There was no reward this week so there are no points for winning a reward challenge.
Jeff said Sugar would join the losing tribe after tribal council. She couldn't be voted out but didn't have immunity either.


----------



## KrazyPete

BriarRosie said:


> Yes, I understand.  I haven't watched the episode because I was at my brother's house for the holiday, but I had those team members picked on the CBS site prior to the blackout period, and I had not posted them here.
> 
> I still don't know who's been booted, or what even happened last night.  My integrity is still intact here.  It's your choice whether I should even bother playing the rest of the season.



Pink pretty much already said what I was going to say. I just want to personally say that, for me, your integrity was never in question and I would very much like for you to keep playing. 

You took a bit of a hit this week but it's not unrecoverable. I mean, look at Card. He moved up like 5 places. Yes, Card! I'm as shocked as anyone.


----------



## threeboysmom

Down, Matty, down!

Grrrr....  

You're starting to scare me...


----------



## threeboysmom

Wow!!

Scores just went up on the CBS website.  I am now in *FIFTH PLACE *out of 17,000 people!  I can't believe I actually stand a chance at winning that trip!


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> Wow!!
> 
> Scores just went up on the CBS website.  I am now in *FIFTH PLACE *out of 17,000 people!  I can't believe I actually stand a chance at winning that trip!



I'm number 173! That's good, right?

Right?

Stupid early blackout


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> I'm number 173! That's good, right?
> 
> Right?
> 
> Stupid early blackout



THAT'S WHAT YOU GET FOR CHASING PIGTAILS!!!!!


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

threeboysmom said:


> THAT'S WHAT YOU GET FOR CHASING PIGTAILS!!!!!





:: skips through the African Jungle ::






:: waves :: 
Hi Pete!


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

Hmm I don't see my Pete.. I'll keep looking .. at least I have the immunity idol...


----------



## threeboysmom

Just finished reading Jeff's blog about last night's episode.  So laughing at this line of his....

_The immunity challenge: Im so done with Fang right now._

Where's the love, Jeff?


----------



## Cardinal

LilyTheBootQueen said:


> Hmm I don't see my Pete.. I'll keep looking .. at least I have the immunity idol...



   

That is hilarious!  You should've worked on VMK.


----------



## Sorsha

threeboysmom said:


> Wow!!
> 
> Scores just went up on the CBS website.  I am now in *FIFTH PLACE *out of 17,000 people!  I can't believe I actually stand a chance at winning that trip!



That is SO awesome, Pink!  It would be so cool to actually know (in an internet-sorta way) the person who won!

You go girl!


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

I moved up i'm now in 1449th place! Better watch out Pink, i'm coming for you lol


----------



## BriarRosie

I've been feel pretty apathetic lately about stuff, while I should be happy to be going to WDW next week.

Maybe it was losing VMK, the Adventurers Club, various food and wine festival stuff, and now a menu item I was looking forward to being taken off permanently.   

I've missed episodes of shows I like, like "Heroes" and "Survivor".  Maybe that's why I feel so blah about whether or not I feel like playing.  I am in a funk that I need to snap out of.


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

Cardinal said:


> That is hilarious!  You should've worked on VMK.



 
Seriously looking for an evil glare icon...


----------



## aengus

OK I watched both episodes last night and am all caught up!

I TOLD YOU GUYS THAT SUGAR WAS RUNNING THE GAME 

Someone must be scoring incorrectly because I am not winning @_@


----------



## threeboysmom

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> I moved up i'm now in 1449th place! Better watch out Pink, i'm coming for you lol



{{shakes}} and {{shudders}}  



BriarRosie said:


> I've been feel pretty apathetic lately about stuff, while I should be happy to be going to WDW next week.
> 
> Maybe it was losing VMK, the Adventurers Club, various food and wine festival stuff, and now a menu item I was looking forward to being taken off permanently.
> 
> I've missed episodes of shows I like, like "Heroes" and "Survivor".  Maybe that's why I feel so blah about whether or not I feel like playing.  I am in a funk that I need to snap out of.



Aww, Briar.  Hugs, girly!  

I do hope you have a magical time at WDW regardless of the losses lately.   



aengus said:


> OK I watched both episodes last night and am all caught up!
> 
> I TOLD YOU GUYS THAT SUGAR WAS RUNNING THE GAME
> 
> Someone must be scoring incorrectly because I am not winning @_@



I'm SHOCKED that KellyDUH scored more points that MattyYUM!  Stink!  Although Jeff did say her name a lot during that challenge.  A sampling of his actual comments this week....

"Kelly not doing anything"

"Kelly not doing much"

"Kelly just hanging back"



(I find it funny that I talked Pete out of taking Kelly this week.... Go me!  )

And.... my favorite quote of Kelly's coming up this week.... even better than her "duh!"

_"What if he got eaten by like, a monkey, dude?"_

Ok, giggling insanely again here...    

We HAVE to do a photo of Kelly this week!


----------



## See.low

LilyTheBootQueen said:


> Hmm I don't see my Pete.. I'll keep looking .. at least I have the immunity idol...



That is hilarious!!


----------



## Cardinal

LilyTheBootQueen said:


> Seriously looking for an evil glare icon...



Well, excuse me!  I didn't know you were anti-compliment.


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

LilyTheBootQueen said:


> Hmm I don't see my Pete.. I'll keep looking .. at least I have the immunity idol...


----------



## threeboysmom

Enough with the Lily pictures already!

We're supposed to be doing Kelly!  You know.... SURVIVOR????  What this thread is supposed to be about??

Off to find a Kelly pic today.

Reel..... reel..... reel.....


----------



## Cardinal

Here's a picture of Kelly:


----------



## kaylajr

Here is Kelly


----------



## Cardinal

kaylajr said:


> Here is Kelly



Kaylajr, what program do you use to edit?


----------



## threeboysmom

OK, here we go.  Pic of Kelly for you all to work on.  I went through great pains to get a good facial expression of her, LOL.  Unfortunately, when I took the screenshot, there were words across the bottom of the screen as she made this face.... so I had to edit them out as best I could.  Hence, not a great picture, but perhaps you can do something fun with it regardless.

Can't wait to see what you all do to Kelly, heh...


----------



## KrazyPete




----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

KrazyPete said:


>



 
some how I hardly think this is what Pink meant... love it!


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

Cardinal said:


> Well, excuse me!  I didn't know you were anti-compliment.



No.. Just miss it.


----------



## threeboysmom

OK..... 

I think that's enough Kelly pics...


----------



## Cardinal

LilyTheBootQueen said:


> No.. Just miss it.



I don't see what there is to miss.  I told you that you were good enough to have worked on VMK.  

Aengus, is your stupid contagious?


----------



## aengus

Cardinal said:


> I don't see what there is to miss. I told you that you were good enough to have worked on VMK.
> 
> Aengus, is your stupidity contagious?


 
There you go.  I edited to make it an actual english sentence

No it isn't


----------



## See.low




----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

Cardinal said:


> I don't see what there is to miss.  I told you that you were good enough to have worked on VMK.
> 
> Aengus, is your stupid contagious?



.. as in I miss VMK.. not sure about stupidity being contagious but I'm certain internet intonation   is missed on lots ... such as sarcasm...


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

See.low said:


>



.. Says the girl in the 1992 M.C. Hammer pants!


----------



## aengus

LilyTheBootQueen said:


> .. Says the girl in the 1992 M.C. Hammer pants!


 
cant touch this


----------



## kaylajr

Cardinal said:


> Kaylajr, what program do you use to edit?


 

I found a free one online called picnik 
only started using it a few days ago so not sure how well I like it 
not as many options as I would like but hey it's free and works for now


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> No it isn't



He owns stupid.  Nobody else can have it.

Well..... except for Kelly 

Do monkeys like eat people?


----------



## threeboysmom

Kelly, sorry, but you're never going to live down that monkey quote of yours....  

MONKEY SEE, MONKEY DO


----------



## threeboysmom

It's Kelly Kong.... because a monkey, dude, might just like eat you....


----------



## threeboysmom




----------



## Cardinal

Long exposure to man eating monkeys may cause harmful side-effects, such as super powers.


----------



## aengus

is it just me?  Or is Kelly like totally hot?


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> is it just me?  Or is Kelly like totally hot?



Apparently it's just you


----------



## threeboysmom

What the heck?  So quiet....

Did you all get eaten by like a monkey, dude??


----------



## Cardinal

Well, not only did you ignore my picture, but you insulted aengus!

I'm the only one here that can insult aengus!


----------



## threeboysmom

Cardinal said:


> Well, not only did you ignore my picture, but you insulted aengus!
> 
> I'm the only one here that can insult aengus!



I liked your Kelly pic better than Pete's!   

Hey! Where did I insult Aengus???  I would never do that


----------



## Cardinal

threeboysmom said:


> I liked your Kelly pic better than Pete's!



Oh, yeah, that's saying a lot    

By the way, here's another one:


----------



## threeboysmom

Cardinal said:


> Oh, yeah, that's saying a lot
> 
> By the way, here's another one:



Oh I like that one even better!  Now can you make Pink be Cinderella?


----------



## Cardinal

KrazyPete said:


>



How does Harardous come after Hawk?


----------



## KrazyPete

Cardinal said:


> How does Harardous come after Hawk?



Obviously it's a typo. It should have been "Hazardous" but once I uploaded I was too lazy to go back and fix it. Is harardous even a word?


----------



## Cardinal

KrazyPete said:


> Obviously it's a typo. It should have been "Hazardous" but once I uploaded I was too lazy to go back and fix it. Is harardous even a word?



No, it's not.  Silly Pete, how inebriated were you when you wrote that?


----------



## KrazyPete

Cardinal said:


> No, it's not.  Silly Pete, how inebriated were you when you wrote that?



inebriated... I'll have to get back to you. I'm a little too drunk to look that word up right now.


----------



## Cardinal

KrazyPete said:


> inebriated... I'll have to get back to you. I'm a little too drunk to look that word up right now.



OMG    

That was quite possibly the funniest thing I have ever read.


----------



## BriarRosie

I guess I'll post now that I kept the same picks as last week.


----------



## threeboysmom

Cardinal said:


> OMG
> 
> That was quite possibly the funniest thing I have ever read.



What???  Even funnier than RicksCafe???


----------



## Cardinal

threeboysmom said:


> What???  Even funnier than RicksCafe???



Gosh, Pink.  Are you trying to start something?


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Decisions, Decisions..

Who to choose for my lineup???


----------



## threeboysmom

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> Decisions, Decisions..
> 
> Who to choose for my lineup???



ARG! Me too!  I hate the pressure!  Not so much worried about my picks on DIS... but the agony over selecting my team on CBS is seriously making my head hurt.  Don't want to make a mistake and lose my standing. Been analyzing and trying to get into the minds of every survivor.... and then second guessing myself for hours this week. I think I have actually outwitted myself here  

On another note....  I just realized GC's birthday is July 13th.  How fitting...  

GC = Giant Cancer?  Growing Cancer?


----------



## tinkabellspirate

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> Decisions, Decisions..
> 
> Who to choose for my lineup???



Ok then since im on the bottom , this will be my weak line up~


Themgrind
Here Is My Current Team: 

Bob/  Catches a fish

Corinne/  Brushes teeth with a stick

Kelly/  Kisses another survivor

Randy/  Finds a hidden immunity idol


----------



## Sorsha

Here's my lineup for tomorrow...

Ace - Says episode title
Bob - Catches a fish
Marcus - Brushes teeth with a stick
Sugar - Plays a HII

Best of luck, all!


----------



## aengus

sooooo not sure what I want to do @_@

I think Kelly is the one to keep this round!


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> sooooo not sure what I want to do @_@
> 
> I think Kelly is the one to keep this round!



Just don't like get eaten by like a monkey dude...


----------



## kaylajr

Okay I have to make my pics.................... 
I really wanna get off the bottom but since I am missing a week not sure that will ever happen 

Marcus....catches a fish
Bob....brushes teeth with stick
Ace....Says episode name
Matty...catches a fish


----------



## aengus

grrrr I JUST DONT KNOW


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

ok, here is my picks for tonight's show (10-16-08)

Ace - says show title
Bob - catches fish
Charile - picks teeth with stick
Marcus - catches fish


----------



## Amy

Here are my picks for tonight; I don't know why, but I'm keeping Crystal on my team.  Her Olympic training has to be good for something, don't you think?

Crystal - picks teeth with stick
Sugar - catches fish
Marcus - catches fish
Randy - says episode title


----------



## RicksCafe

My picks:

Bob - catches fish
Ace - brushes teeth
Randy - brushes teeth
Marcus - catches fish

Ricks (who can't even remember which players are on which team any more... woot Fantasy Survivor  )


----------



## Disneychick74

Ace - Fish
Bob - Fish
Marcus - Fish
Crystal - says episode name

Good luck all!!!


----------



## aengus

unfortunately kelly is now the known biggest threat...sigh...   I am afraid they all figured out she is controlling the game and they will vote her off when they get the chance.   -cries- bye kelly 

ace - will figure out later
marcus - catches fish
charlie - drools over marcus... I mean brushes teeth
sugar - brushes teeth

heh i have to watch last week again just to to see the new tribes again @_@


----------



## palmnut

Marcus - catches fish
Charlie - brushes a teeth with a stick
Ace - says title
Bob - catches fish


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

palmnut said:


> Marcus - catches fish
> Charlie - brushes a teeth with a stick
> Ace - says title
> Bob - catches fish



Copycat!


----------



## tinkabellspirate

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> Copycat!


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

#

Bob - Fish

#

Charlie - teeth

#

Jessica - Kisses ace.. err another survivor

#

Marcus - fish


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

tinkabellspirate said:


>



awesome!


----------



## Cardinal

I'll keep my same picks:

Marcus- catches a fish
Matty- catches a fish
Ace- catches a fish
Bob- brushes teeth with a stick


----------



## MPhins13

My picks for this week are

Marcus - Catches a fish
Ace Catches a fish
Bob - Brushes teeth with a stick
Randy - says title


----------



## aengus

OK nevermind my earlier post!

I changed up.

I am going with

Marcus - catches fish
Dan - brushes teeth with stick
charlie - brushes teeth with stick
bob - catches fish


----------



## KrazyPete

I'll take:

Marcus - Catches a Fish
Dan - Brushes teeth with a stick
Randy - Catches a Fish
Bob - Brushes teeth with a stick


----------



## See.low

Marcus-fish
Ace-title
Randy-title
Dan-fish


----------



## Matty D

Bob - Stick
Dan - Stick
Marcus - Fish
Randy - Stick


----------



## threeboysmom

Randy - Fish
Dan - Fish
Marcus - Fish
Ace - Title

Sorry, Matty baby.  Can't seem to squeeze you into the line-up this week.  Hopefully, next time.


----------



## KrazyPete

ladies and gentlemen, your week 4 picks...

*BriarRosie*
Ace
Marcus
Charlie
Corinne

*tinkabellspirate*
Bob - Catches a fish
Corinne - Brushes teeth with a stick
Kelly - Kisses another survivor
Randy - Finds a hidden immunity idol

*Sorsha*
Ace - Says episode title
Bob - Catches a fish
Marcus - Brushes teeth with a stick
Sugar - Plays a HII

*kaylajr*
Marcus - catches a fish
Bob - brushes teeth with stick
Ace - Says episode name
Matty - catches a fish

*CAJUNWDWFAN*
Ace - says show title
Bob - catches fish
Charile - picks teeth with stick
Marcus - catches fish

*Amy*
Crystal - picks teeth with stick
Sugar - catches fish
Marcus - catches fish
Randy - says episode title

*RicksCafe* (who is still funnier than me)
Bob - catches fish
Ace - brushes teeth
Randy - brushes teeth
Marcus - catches fish

*DisneyChick74*
Ace - Fish
Bob - Fish
Marcus - Fish
Crystal - says episode name

*aengus*
Marcus - catches fish
Dan - brushes teeth with stick
charlie - brushes teeth with stick
bob - catches fish

*palmnut*
Marcus - catches fish
Charlie - brushes a teeth with a stick
Ace - says title
Bob - catches fish

*LilyTheBootQueen*
Bob - Fish
Charlie - teeth
Jessica - Kisses another survivor
Marcus - fish

*Cardinal*
Marcus- catches a fish
Matty- catches a fish
Ace- catches a fish
Bob- brushes teeth with a stick

*MPhins13*
Marcus - Catches a fish
Ace Catches a fish
Bob - Brushes teeth with a stick
Randy - says title

*KrazyPete*
Marcus - Catches a Fish
Dan - Brushes teeth with a stick
Randy - Catches a Fish
Bob - Brushes teeth with a stick

*See.low*
Marcus - fish
Ace - title
Randy - title
Dan - fish

*MattyD*
Bob - Stick
Dan - Stick
Marcus - Fish
Randy - Stick

*threeboysmom*
Randy - Fish
Dan - Fish
Marcus - Fish
Ace - Title

Everyone got picks in this week except for Taz. We haven't heard from him since week 1 and I can't send him a PM because he has them blocked. I'm putting his torch out.


----------



## aengus

so I won right?


----------



## threeboysmom

Randy has become my hero.  His quick thinking and wit last night at the immunity challenge was priceless.

I missed it the first time around, but during the very last round in the big ball throw, Randy yelled out "FREEZE, ACE, FREEZE" to fake him out.  And Ace listened and froze in place (!!) allowing the Kota ball to roll right past him and score the winning points!  LOL!   

Way to go, Randy!!


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> so I won right?



You certainly did well, I'll admit that much 

Without doing any of the counts yet, I think Dan definitely is going to be top scorer, along with Randy.

Sugar too might also be up there even with being on the losing tribe and going to exile.  Her name was said a lot... and she cried twice from what I can see.

Dan, Randy, Sugar.... not sure about who else will make up the "dream team" this week.  Marcus did squat.  Hoping Ace is up there 

ETA:  Oh forgot Bob... anyone with Bob and fish scored well here on DIS too


----------



## Amy

threeboysmom said:


> Randy has become my hero.  His quick thinking and wit last night at the immunity challenge was priceless.
> 
> I missed it the first time around, but during the very last round in the big ball throw, Randy yelled out "FREEZE, ACE, FREEZE" to fake him out.  And Ace listened and froze in place (!!) allowing the Kota ball to roll right past him and score the winning points!  LOL!
> 
> Way to go, Randy!!



Yep, I was impressed with Randy's quick thinking last night, too.   I didn't like him the first 2 episodes, but he's really growing on me.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

I had Bob with fish


----------



## aengus

Randy was actually impressive last week also, scoring the points.  Funny even when he does well he flies under the radar, that is good at this stage, but might hurt later.


----------



## Matty D

Are we sure that counts as Bob catching a fish?


----------



## threeboysmom

Matty D said:


> Are we sure that counts as Bob catching a fish?



Pete and I haven't really discussed it in full, but I saw Bob pulling the net out of the water with a fish in it.  I would consider that "fishing" and it was shown right there on TV...Bob.... net.... fish....  

Also, directly afterwards in a confessional, Marcus talks about how Bob went down to check the net and trap and caught some fish...

ETA:  Perhaps you're questioning whether the use of a net is considered fishing?  Anytime anyone gets a fish out of the water into their hands regardless of the means, I would consider that fishing.


----------



## threeboysmom

Can someone please explain to me why the "misfit alliance" did not flush out the idol last night?  

Why couldn't they have gotten Sugar to play it AND had GC voted out at the same time?

Seems to me the longer she holds that thing, the more powerful it becomes...


----------



## Matty D

threeboysmom said:


> ...Bob.... net.... fish....



Then couldn't the same case be made for...Marcus.... net.... fish...?


----------



## threeboysmom

Matty D said:


> Then couldn't the same case be made for...Marcus.... net.... fish...?



Ah... Matty 

Once again, I have not fully talked this over with Pete.  I'm sure he'll chime in at some point.

I did review the episode again this morning paying VERY close attention to that opening fishing scene.  All I saw was Bob at the water's edge... HIS hands pulling in the net... HIS hands taking the fish out.  I paused the video many times trying to spot Marcus anywhere near that net coming out of the water.  He was not in that scene.  All we see of Marcus is him helping Bob carry the net back to camp.  Helping to carry a net of fish does not equal fishing in my opinion.

Directly after this scene is a cut to a confessional by Marcus.  He talks about BOB getting up and checking the net and trap that morning. He does not say that "we" (meaning he and Bob) caught fish... only mentions Bob.

That's what I'm basing my decision on.  Pete could very well come on and completely override me, and that would be fine...I had Marcus down for fish.


----------



## Matty D

I'm playing under protest...again.


----------



## KrazyPete

Just to re-iterate, if the situation is questionable then there are no points. It prevents us from having to make judgement calls. If we're not certain something happened then we don't award points for it.

Both times this has been an issue this season, I've been on the losing end of it. I had Marcus down for catching fish last night too. I haven't rewatched it for myself yet but I believe Pink when she says there weren't any signs of Marcus there when the fish were pulled out of the water. We wrote the description on that category this way:

_"Catches a fish
We need to see the survivor in the act of successfully catching the fish. Fish stories back at camp don't count."_

A specific situation that Pink I discussed was Amanda's shark from last season. She carried it back into camp and everyone marveled at how she was able to catch that thing with her bare hands. They didn't show her catching the shark. We tried to keep things as simple as possible and if we get into infering that so and so caught a fish based on evidence after the fact it could get complicated. Amandas shark wouldn't count and Neither does Marcus carrying the fish to camp after they were caught. I will rewatch it though, I'm hoping Pink missed something.


----------



## threeboysmom

Matty D said:


> I'm playing under protest...again.



Not another word out of you, Matty!


----------



## aengus

threeboysmom said:


> Can someone please explain to me why the "misfit alliance" did not flush out the idol last night?
> 
> Why couldn't they have gotten Sugar to play it AND had GC voted out at the same time?


 
I'm glad to see your coming around to see my girl Sugar is running the show 

They are idiots is the real answer however 

Sugar scared Crystal pretty good huh?   Pointing out if she does have it and plays it she can take out whoever tried to get it from her haha.   I think she fired a shot across Crystals bow no doubt.

What a competitor too!   Did you see how she was trying to use telepathic powers even to tell Ace how to move! BRILLIANT!


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> Did you see how she was trying to use telepathic powers even to tell Ace how to move! BRILLIANT!



   

I do have to admit, Sugar is beginning to earn my respect as a player.  However, I would like to see a little more of her game play other than living it up at the Sugar Shack Resort.  I'm really hoping she comes out from Ace's wing and begins to think for herself and make her own decisions. 

Right now, I'm rooting for Matty, Randy, Marcus, and Bob. I'd be happy with any of those winning. Funny how I strongly disliked Matty and Randy based on their pre-game interviews and biographies.... but wow, both of them have totally grown on me after seeing them in action.  Goes to show how first impressions aren't always the most accurate ones.  I've liked Marcus from the beginning.  I find him a brilliant strategist (if you've seen any of his cut confessionals), and I think he's doing a fantastic job leading his tribe.  Bob.... I didn't have any feelings for Bob either way until I saw him in action.  He has greatly earned my respect in so many ways.


----------



## threeboysmom

OK... I was going to keep my mouth shut and not say anything about Kelly today, but I can't do it.  This is too good!  

There's a cut scene video called "GC and Kenny Gossip about Kelly."  It is hilarious.

GC and Kenny are back at camp talking about how annoying Kelly is... how dumb she is.... how she won't ever shut up....  Kelly comes walking into camp so they begin talking about cooking rice.  She starts explaining how they can take a fish and actually put it right on a stick and cook it.    GC begins to play her.  He says things like "Wow!  Can you really do that?"  "Cook a fish on a stick? For real?"  "I never knew that!"   

And then..... score one for GC..... he says to Kelly with a dead serious face.... "You're really bright!"   

Kelly gives a little giggle and says "I know!!!"   

Poor GC can't hold it in anymore. He looks over at Kenny and bursts out laughing.  Crystal is in the background the whole time just rolling her eyes.

Kelly has this look on her face like.... what's the joke?  because I'm soooo not getting it...


----------



## threeboysmom

Stupid telepathic powers!


----------



## aengus

threeboysmom said:


> And then..... score one for GC..... he says to Kelly with a dead serious face.... "You're really bright!"


 
Yet Kelly is still there and GC is... oh yeah he quit  



threeboysmom said:


> Stupid telepathic powers!


 
SUPER HAWT!  I want to go to the sugar shack!

I got me a car, it's as big as a whale and we're headin' on
down To the SUGAR Shack I got me a Chrysler , it seats about 20 So hurry
up and bring your jukebox money

The Sugar Shack is a little old place where we can get together
Sugar Shack baby, Sugar Shack bay-bee.
Sugar shack, baby, Sugar shack Sugar shack, baby, Sugar shack
Love baby, that's where it's at, Ooo love baby, that's where it's at


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> SUPER HAWT!  I want to go to the sugar shack!



Ok, I will admit this once on a public board.  Yes, Sugar is "super hawt"... sigh


----------



## aengus

threeboysmom said:


> Ok, I will admit this once on a public board.  Yes, Sugar is "super hawt"... sigh



don't forget telepathic


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> don't forget telepathic



you were supposed to already know that


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

threeboysmom said:


> Ok, I will admit this once on a public board.  Yes, Sugar is "super hawt"... sigh



It's all in the pig tails .. all in the pig tails!


----------



## tinkabellspirate

LilyTheBootQueen said:


> It's all in the pig tails .. all in the pig tails!



Well almost all in the pigtails>


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

tinkabellspirate said:


> Well almost all in the pigtails>



True that! the ears are like super magnets for anyone! Too hard to resist!


----------



## See.low




----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

See.low said:


>



BWHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  

Edit: sigh .. I miss this room


----------



## See.low

Oops, forgot the telepathic red ears...


----------



## aengus

tinkabellspirate said:


> Well almost all in the pigtails>



OMG A HOST!!!!!!!!!!!!!




See.low said:


> Oops, forgot the telepathic red ears...



so copied me!


----------



## threeboysmom

Scores for Week #4

BriarRosie 169
tinkabellspirate 171
Sorsha 214
kaylajr 152
CAJUNWDWFAN 201
Amy 160
RicksCafe  201
DisneyChick74 160
aengus 242
palmnut 201
LilyTheBootQueen 222
Cardinal 152
MPhins13 171
KrazyPete 212
See.low 213
MattyD 212
threeboysmom 213

These are how the Survivors are broken down individually.  Feel free to check your math and let me know if you disagree.  

Ace  42 (14x name)
Bob  41 (35 challenge + 3x name)
Charlie  50 (35 challenge + 5x name)
Corinne  41 (35 challenge + 3x name)
Crystal  9 (3x name)
Dan  83 (35 challenge + 16x name)
GC  -4 (12x name - 40 boot)
Sugar  63 (19x name + 24 crying - 18 exile)
Kelly  9 (3x name)
Ken  21 (7x name)
Marcus  38 (35 challenge + 1x name)
Matty  31 (10 tree mail + 7x name)
Randy  50 (35 challenge + 5x name)
Susie  38 (35 challenge + 1x name)

BONUS:
Bob - Catches Fish
Matty - Says Title
GC - Brushes Teeth with Stick


----------



## Cardinal

Hmmm.... this may be a bit of a cheap shot.


----------



## aengus

threeboysmom said:


> Scores for Week #4
> 
> BriarRosie 169
> tinkabellspirate 171
> Sorsha 214
> kaylajr 152
> CAJUNWDWFAN 201
> Amy 160
> RicksCafe  201
> DisneyChick74 160
> *aengus 242*
> palmnut 201
> LilyTheBootQueen 222
> Cardinal 152
> MPhins13 171
> KrazyPete 212
> See.low 213
> MattyD 212
> threeboysmom 213
> 
> These are how the Survivors are broken down individually.  Feel free to check your math and let me know if you disagree.
> 
> Ace  42 (14x name)
> Bob  41 (35 challenge + 3x name)
> Charlie  50 (35 challenge + 5x name)
> Corinne  41 (35 challenge + 3x name)
> Crystal  9 (3x name)
> Dan  83 (35 challenge + 16x name)
> GC  -4 (12x name - 40 boot)
> Sugar  63 (19x name + 24 crying - 18 exile)
> Kelly  9 (3x name)
> Ken  21 (7x name)
> Marcus  38 (35 challenge + 1x name)
> Matty  31 (10 tree mail + 7x name)
> Randy  50 (35 challenge + 5x name)
> Susie  38 (35 challenge + 1x name)
> 
> BONUS:
> Bob - Catches Fish
> Matty - Says Title
> GC - Brushes Teeth with Stick



Just wanted to edit it for clarity


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

aengus said:


> Just wanted to edit it for clarity



What kinda BFF are you?? You did not point out I was in second!!


----------



## KrazyPete

*DisBoards Survivor Gabon Fantasy League: Week 4 Leaderboard*
Player name: This weeks's score / *Total Score*

threeboysmom 213 / *1145*
KrazyPete 212 / *1095*
Sorsha 214 / *966*
See.low 213 / *964*
MattyD 212 / *933*
aengus 242 / *907*
LilyTheBootQueen 222 / *872*
MPhins13 171 / *866*
palmnut 201 / *849*
CAJUNWDWFAN 201 / *811*
Amy 160 / *788*
Cardinal 152 / *782*
BriarRosie 169 / *775*
RicksCafe 201 / *748*
DisneyChick74 160 / *694*
tinkabellspirate 171 / *677*
kaylajr 152 / *598*

Sorsha had better be watching her back. See.low is only a couple of points away from taking over the third spot. Pink is the number 5 Survivor Fantasy League player in WORLD over on the CBS boards. There's just 27 points between her and first place. That means that if she would have copied Aengus this week she would be number 1!*

* not really they don't have bonus points in CBS's Fantasy League but it would be funny if it were true wouldn't it?


----------



## KrazyPete

I don't know if this has been posted yet or not but the episode title this week is:

*"Hes A Snake, But Hes My Snake"*

Good luck everyone!


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> * not really they don't have bonus points in CBS's Fantasy League but it would be funny if it were true wouldn't it?



Except I wouldn't be laughing...


----------



## threeboysmom

Actually, I'm a little disturbed by that person in the #1 spot.  They were not in the top 5 as of last week when the scoring was tabulated.  I held spot #5 with four others in front of me.  I noticed this past Friday (before scoring was even completed) this random "new person" jumped into spot #2 out of nowhere knocking me down to spot #6.  What the heck???  They were NOT anywhere near the top 5 after Week #3 was scored.... I'm not sure where they came from.... and Week #4 hadn't been scored yet!  They just appeared out of nowhere between last week's scoring and this week's scoring!  Now that Week #4 is scored, they have now (coincidentally) moved up to the #1 spot.  Hmmm....

Makes me really question the legitimacy of this contest...


----------



## aengus

LilyTheBootQueen said:


> What kinda BFF are you?? You did not point out I was in second!!



BOOTQUEEN TOOK 2ND EVERYONE!




KrazyPete said:


> I don't know if this has been posted yet or not but the episode title this week is:
> 
> *"Hes A Snake, But Hes My Snake"*
> 
> Good luck everyone!



oh I know I know... 



threeboysmom said:


> Except I wouldn't be laughing...



Pink if you would like any advice for this weeks picks just let me know


----------



## Cardinal

Wait.... did I really come in last place this week?


Cardinal does NOT come in last place.


----------



## kaylajr

Cardinal said:


> Wait.... did I really come in last place this week?
> 
> 
> Cardinal does NOT come in last place.


 

you tied for last with me last week...this week we need better picks


----------



## aengus

Really puzzled this week with what to do this week

Do you stick to that powerhouse team?

Will sugar use that idol?

decisions decisions


----------



## Sorsha

I am keeping the same picks as last week...

Not because I am sure of them, but because I just don't quite know what else to do.  I think this season is kinda hard to call ahead of time...

Ace - Plays a HII (I think Sugar will give it to him...)
Bob - Catches a fish
Marcus - Brushes teeth with a stick
Sugar - Says episode title


----------



## kaylajr

ahhhhhhhhhh who to pick       


Marcus --catches a fish
Sugar -- kisses another survivor
Bob --teeth with a stick
Randy --says episode title


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

My picks for tonight episode (10-23-08) are :

Charlie - picks teeth with stick
Dan - Catches fish
Marcus - Catches fish
Randy - Says episode title


----------



## threeboysmom

Randy - Brushes teeth
Ace - Plays HII
Marcus - Brushes teeth
Dan - Brushes teeth

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Amy

My picks for tonight:

Charlie - picks teeth with stick
Sugar - cries
Marcus - catches fish
Randy - says episode title

I decided to take Crystal off my team; don't know why.  Unfortunately, I think Sugar or Ace will be going home tonight.


----------



## tinkabellspirate

My Team
Here Is My Current Team: 

Bob/title


Kelly/ teeth


Randy/fish


Susie/kiss


----------



## threeboysmom

tinkabellspirate said:


> Susie/kiss



OK, I'm sorry... but wow, you almost made me spit my coffee on this one  

Perhaps Susie and Randy have a little showmance going on?  Or perhaps Susie thinks Marcus is yummy too?  

Now if she DOES kiss someone tonight, I am SO going to be eating my words!


----------



## threeboysmom

Amy said:


> My picks for tonight:
> 
> Charlie - picks teeth with stick
> Sugar - cries
> Marcus - catches fish
> Randy - says episode title
> 
> I decided to take Crystal off my team; don't know why.  Unfortunately, I think Sugar or Ace will be going home tonight.



Amy, "cries" is not a bonus option. You will automatically get those crying points if she does cry whether you've stated it or not.  So instead of throwing away that bonus, choose another for Sugar.


----------



## palmnut

My picks for this week:
Marcus - fish
Charlie - episode title
Bob - picks his teeth
Matty - fish


----------



## aengus

Marcus - catches fish
Dan - brushes teeth with stick
charlie - brushes teeth with stick
bob - catches fish

WOW pink posting early and with a HII being played ... hmmm I might have to modify this later.

I cant find any of the commercials or previews on youtube,  anyone have any search tips on that?


----------



## RicksCafe

threeboysmom said:


> Perhaps Susie and Randy have a little showmance going on?


I'm gonna need a bucket over here!  

My picks:

Bob - catches fish
Ace - brushes teeth
Randy - brushes teeth
Sugar - Episode title

Ricks (who's gonna rock this week... you just watch... sixth from last here I come!)


----------



## threeboysmom

RicksCafe said:


> I'm gonna need a bucket over here!
> 
> My picks:
> 
> Bob - catches fish
> Ace - brushes teeth
> Randy - brushes teeth
> Sugar - Episode title
> 
> Ricks (who's gonna rock this week... you just watch... sixth from last here I come!)



Woot!  Rooting for you!  Do I need to sing the Jeffersons' theme song again?   

Pink (who would totally share her bucket with Ricks anytime... after I've used it, of course  )


----------



## BriarRosie

I'm back from WDW!

And I'm keeping the same picks again:

Ace
Charlie
Corinne
Marcus

Same as the last two times.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

BriarRosie said:


> I'm back from WDW!
> 
> And I'm keeping the same picks again:
> 
> Ace
> Charlie
> Corinne
> Marcus
> 
> Same as the last two times.



Welcome back! I hope to hear the detail of your trip soon


----------



## MPhins13

My picks for this week

Marcus - Catches a fish
Ace Catches a fish
Bob - Catches a Fish
Randy - says title

Off to Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party


----------



## threeboysmom

threeboysmom said:


> Perhaps Susie and Randy have a little showmance going on?


----------



## threeboysmom

OK..... back to figuring out my Survivor picks...


----------



## aengus

aengus said:


> I cant find any of the commercials or previews on youtube, anyone have any search tips on that?


 

cough cough


----------



## Sorsha

aengus said:


> cough cough



At YouTube, I just entered the words "survivor gabon preview" into the search box and then after I got my results I narrowed them down by choosing "videos added: last week".  When the results come up, its episode 6 that we are looking for.  HTH!


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> cough cough



Sorry, Aengus dear, but if you can't figure out how to enter "Survivor Gabon" into a search box, you're getting no help from me.    Kelly's rubbing off on you...


----------



## aengus

Sorsha said:


> At YouTube, I just entered the words "survivor gabon preview" into the search box and then after I got my results I narrowed them down by choosing "videos added: last week".  When the results come up, its episode 6 that we are looking for.  HTH!



thanks will try that 




threeboysmom said:


> Sorry, Aengus dear, but if you can't figure out how to enter "Survivor Gabon" into a search box, you're getting no help from me.    Kelly's rubbing off on you...



OMG it was the 6 million hits i got for putting just that into the search box

i hope you get eaten by a monkey dude!


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> OMG it was the 6 million hits i got for putting just that into the search box
> 
> i hope you get eaten by a monkey dude!



So what???  If you want to win, it takes some effort 

I hope you have no more fluffy yumminess!


----------



## aengus

Marcus - brushes teeth with stick
Dan - brushes teeth with stick
charlie - brushes teeth with stick
bob - catches fish

OK just a little change from where I was earlier, these are my picks.

I dunno,  I just feel like they are trying to suck us in on the ace and sugar thing.  Guess we will know in a few hours ROFL


----------



## See.low

This season is so unpredictable...grrr... A colleague and I came up with a dream team for this week.  Here are my picks:

Bob - catches fish
Ace - brushes teeth
Randy - brushes teeth
Sugar - Episode title

C.lo (who would like to thank 4th from last  )


----------



## aengus

oh and bootqueen said she will stay with last weeks picks if she didnt make it here in time


----------



## KrazyPete

I didn't think I was going to make it back in time.  

Marcus - Catches Fish
Randy - Catches Fish
Dan - Catches Fish
Ace - Plays Hidden Immunity Idol

Good luck everyone!


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> I didn't think I was going to make it back in time.



PHEW!!  I didn't think you were either!!  Tried to reached you with no luck (you forgot your phone AGAIN)


----------



## Matty D

Bob - Fish
Dan - Stick
Marcus - Fish
Randy - Stick


----------



## Matty D

My pot of gold at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## threeboysmom

Matty D said:


> My pot of gold at the end of the rainbow.



How about you put that pot of gold on your team roster then?


----------



## Matty D

threeboysmom said:


> How about you put that pot of gold on your team roster then?



You be a wee feisty leprechaun.


----------



## threeboysmom

Magically delicious....


----------



## KrazyPete

Ladies and Gentlemen, your week five picks:

*Sorsha*
Ace - Plays a HII
Bob - Catches a fish
Marcus - Brushes teeth with a stick
Sugar - Says episode title

*Kaylajr*
Marcus - catches a fish
Sugar - kisses another survivor
Bob - teeth with a stick
Randy - says episode title

*CAJUNWDWFAN*
Charlie - picks teeth with stick
Dan - Catches fish
Marcus - Catches fish
Randy - Says episode title

*threeboysmom*
Randy - Brushes teeth
Ace - Plays HII
Marcus - Brushes teeth
Dan - Brushes teeth

*Amy*
Charlie - picks teeth with stick
Sugar - cries
Marcus - catches fish
Randy - says episode title

*tinkabellspirate*
Bob - title
Kelly - teeth
Randy - fish
Susie - kiss

*palmnut*
Marcus - fish
Charlie - episode title
Bob - picks his teeth
Matty - fish

*aengus*
Marcus - brushes teeth with stick
Dan - brushes teeth with stick
charlie - brushes teeth with stick
bob - catches fish

*RicksCafe*
Bob - catches fish
Ace - brushes teeth
Randy - brushes teeth
Sugar - Episode title

*BriarRosie*
Ace
Charlie
Corinne
Marcus

*MPhins13*
Marcus - Catches a fish
Ace Catches a fish
Bob - Catches a Fish
Randy - says title

*See.low*
Bob - catches fish
Ace - brushes teeth
Randy - brushes teeth
Sugar - Episode title

*KrazyPete*
Marcus - Catches Fish
Randy - Catches Fish
Dan - Catches Fish
Ace - Plays Hidden Immunity Idol

*Matty_D*
Bob - Fish
Dan - Stick
Marcus - Fish
Randy - Stick

_Picks carrying over from the previous week (if I missed your post please just let me know the post # and I'll fix it):_

*DisneyChick74*
Ace - Fish
Bob - Fish
Marcus - Fish
Crystal - says episode name

*Cardinal*
Marcus- catches a fish
Matty- catches a fish
Ace- catches a fish
Bob- brushes teeth with a stick

*LilyTheBootQueen*
Bob - Fish
Charlie - teeth
Jessica - Kisses another survivor
Marcus - fish


----------



## aengus

hate the blackout, I am DYING to ask a question LOL

bet pete knows what i want to ask ROFL


----------



## aengus

OK times up!

OK I know its an amphibian technically, but it counts right?

oh and let me as a fisherman give you an opinion before discussions start on who caught it LOL.    Fisherman have this rule,  not on the boat you didnt catch it.   Bob put it on the boat, bob caught it.


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> hate the blackout, I am DYING to ask a question LOL
> 
> bet pete knows what i want to ask ROFL





aengus said:


> OK times up!
> 
> OK I know its an amphibian technically, but it counts right?
> 
> oh and let me as a fisherman give you an opinion before discussions start on who caught it LOL.    Fisherman have this rule,  not on the boat you didnt catch it.   Bob put it on the boat, bob caught it.



I'm not Pete, but I can answer in a deep voice...

*NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## aengus

threeboysmom said:


> I'm not Pete, but I can answer in a deep voice...
> 
> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 
OMG PETEZ!  SHARKS ARE NOT FISH EITHER

I want a recount!  PETEZ?


----------



## KrazyPete

aengus said:


> OMG PETEZ!  SHARKS ARE NOT FISH EITHER
> 
> I want a recount!  PETEZ?



Sharks are fish (Wikipedia says so).

Awesome, powerful, bloodthirsty fish.


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> OMG PETEZ!  SHARKS ARE NOT FISH



OMG! WHAT ARE YOU SMOKING????


----------



## RicksCafe

aengus said:


> OK I know its an amphibian technically, but it counts right?


I think the question Pete should struggle with is not WHETHER the turtle counts, but how MANY fish were in that turtle.  It's a well-known fact that the Greater East Kenyan Snapping Turtle often consumes 2-5 fish at a time... so let's not quibble and accept *3* as the number of fish Bob caught.

Ricks (who will take his 90 points please  )


----------



## Sorsha

RicksCafe said:


> I think the question Pete should struggle with is not WHETHER the turtle counts, but how MANY fish were in that turtle.  It's a well-known fact that the Greater East Kenyan Snapping Turtle often consumes 2-5 fish at a time... so let's not quibble and accept *3* as the number of fish Bob caught.
> 
> Ricks (who will take his 90 points please  )



I LIKE Ricks way of thinking!  LOL


----------



## aengus

sharks are not fish! they are elasmobranchs!

and I am willing to smoke anything that will permit a turtle caught with fishing gear to be accepted as "catching a fish"

ETA: when you buy a turtle at the pet store you bring it home and put it in a _____ tank

The answer would be FISH TANK if anyone cant figure it out


----------



## KrazyPete

aengus said:


> sharks are not fish! they are elasmobranchs!



Elasmobranchii is one of the two subclasses of cartilaginous [BLINK]*fishes*[/BLINK] in the class Chondrichthyes, the other being Holocephali (chimaeras).
ref: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elasmobranchii



aengus said:


> ETA: when you buy a turtle at the pet store you bring it home and put it in a _____ tank



a turtle tank?


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> Elasmobranchii is one of the two subclasses of cartilaginous [BLINK]*fishes*[/BLINK] in the class Chondrichthyes, the other being Holocephali (chimaeras).
> ref: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elasmobranchii
> 
> 
> 
> a turtle tank?



Oh my gosh!  THIS is what you're doing?  What happened to "working on your projects?"  BUSTED!


----------



## aengus

weird how the two people who picked ace with a HII dont want the rest of us to catch a fish @_@


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> weird how the two people who picked ace with a HII dont want the rest of us to catch a fish @_@





*Aengus!!

A TURTLE IS NOT A FISH!!!*


----------



## aengus

threeboysmom said:


> *Aengus!!*
> 
> *A TURTLE IS NOT A FISH!!!*


 
Are you angry because I beat you again this week?


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

threeboysmom said:


> Oh my gosh!  THIS is what you're doing?  What happened to "working on your projects?"  BUSTED!



** wonders if Petez is one of the three boys she is mom to **



A TURTLE IS NOT A FISH!!!

IMO ( cause I have Bob catching a fish too) I think if it comes out of the water and is eaten.. LOL


----------



## KrazyPete

aengus said:


> weird how the two people who picked ace with a HII dont want the rest of us to catch a fish @_@



THE two people? Umm, Sorsha? Where ya at?

She called that one first. And it made perfect sense. The clue on the CBS site said "The hidden immunity idol changes possession." Who has the immunity idol? If it changes possession then who do you think she's going to give it to? Why would she do that? Maybe because he's going to get voted out without it? I'm surprised everyone didn't have Ace down for playing the HII.


----------



## aengus

KrazyPete said:


> THE two people? Umm, Sorsha? Where ya at?
> 
> She called that one first. And it made perfect sense. The clue on the CBS site said "The hidden immunity idol changes possession." Who has the immunity idol? If it changes possession then who do you think she's going to give it to? Why would she do that? Maybe because he's going to get voted out without it? I'm surprised everyone didn't have Ace down for playing the HII.



It was just to obvious,  why would cbs blow the plot of the episode?

wait... are you calling those of us who got it right dumb because we didnt put down Ace plays the HII? 

Oh and sorsha said it should count as a fish LOL


----------



## Cardinal

A turtle is not a fish.  It does not have gills.

Also, my AP Chemistry classes make me more qualified than you to answer.


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

Cardinal said:


> A turtle is not a fish.  It does not have gills.
> 
> Also, my AP Chemistry classes make me more qualified than you to answer.



uh.. I took AP chem, Bio and majored in Genetics in college.. I still WANT it to be a fish LOL .. Man that was a long time ago... suddenly I feel old


----------



## aengus

Cardinal said:


> A turtle is not a fish.  It does not have gills.
> 
> Also, my AP Chemistry classes make me more qualified than you to answer.



Were they fishing?

and did they catch?


No further questions your honor.


----------



## kaylajr

awful quiet around here


----------



## tinkabellspirate

Cardinal said:


> A turtle is not a fish.  It does not have gills.
> 
> Also, my AP Chemistry classes make me more qualified than you to answer.



Just a little Knowledge from a non AP Chemist. 
well its from Wikipedia anyway. 

Fishing is the activity of catching fish. Fishing techniques include netting, trapping, angling and hand gathering.

The term fishing may be applied to catching other aquatic animals such as different types of shellfish, squid, octopus, turtles, frogs, and some edible marine invertebrates. Fishing is not usually applied to catching aquatic mammals such as whales, where the term "whaling" is more appropriate, or to commercial fish farming.


----------



## Cardinal

tinkabellspirate said:


> Just a little Knowledge from a non AP Chemist.
> well its from Wikipedia anyway.
> 
> Fishing is the activity of catching fish. Fishing techniques include netting, trapping, angling and hand gathering.
> 
> The term fishing may be applied to catching other aquatic animals such as different types of shellfish, squid, octopus, turtles, frogs, and some edible marine invertebrates. Fishing is not usually applied to catching aquatic mammals such as whales, where the term "whaling" is more appropriate, or to commercial fish farming.



I never doubted that catching turtles is considered fishing.  Turtles, though, are by definition not fish.  



LilyTheBootQueen said:


> uh.. I took AP chem, Bio and majored in Genetics in college..



WOOT!  I love you, Lily!


----------



## aengus

tinkabellspirate said:


> Just a little Knowledge from a non AP Chemist.
> well its from Wikipedia anyway.
> 
> Fishing is the activity of catching fish. Fishing techniques include netting, trapping, angling and hand gathering.
> 
> The term fishing may be applied to catching other aquatic animals such as different types of shellfish, squid, octopus, turtles, frogs, and some edible marine invertebrates. Fishing is not usually applied to catching aquatic mammals such as whales, where the term "whaling" is more appropriate, or to commercial fish farming.



I am voting for tink as the leader of our tribe


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

Cardinal said:


> WOOT!  I love you, Lily!



Was there any question of this before??


----------



## Disneychick74

Sorry guys but I am going to have to drop out of Survivor this year, 
We are making anunexpected move in 2 weeks and it has been CRAZY hectic around here, plus my cable will be out for one day for the move and it will of course be the best night of TV (Thursday) so I am going to miss an episode anyway. 
Have fun and play nice! hehe


----------



## KrazyPete

The question isn't whether or not they were fishing when they caught the turtle. The point category is not "Goes Fishing," it's "Catches a Fish." What they caught was not a fish. I know sometimes we're a competitive bunch around here but I seriously hope everyone is kidding around with the turtle talk.  

The hold up this week is not whether or not a turtle is a fish. Pink and I are actually a little hung up on how to score something else and we were hoping the CBS count would clear it up for us. It didn't. We'll have this worked out by tomorrow morning and we'll get the leaderboard up ASAP.


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

KrazyPete said:


> I know sometimes we're a competitive bunch around here but I seriously hope everyone is kidding around with the turtle talk.



Turtle talk... With crush!! Like Toootally. I'm joking about all of it.. except that majored in Genetics.. that is true.


----------



## aengus

haha yes we are kidding... well I still want tink to be the leader of my tribe.


----------



## tinkabellspirate

aengus said:


> haha yes we are kidding... well I still want tink to be the leader of my tribe.



Yes its all in fun! maybe we can change the tribe name next season..


----------



## RicksCafe

KrazyPete said:


> I know sometimes we're a competitive bunch around here but I seriously hope everyone is kidding around with the turtle talk.


Me competitive?  I defy you to find one person who would accuse me of being competitive. 

I don't need no stinking turtle to take first place.  That's right. I'm gunning for you, Pink.  Float like a swimming elephant, sting like a Greater East Kenyan Snapping Turtle! I AM the greatest!  I'm the prettiest thing that ever lived!  I'm the king of the world!

 <= Me, looking at me

 <= You, wishing you were me

Ricks (who defies you to find one person who would accuse me of being a trash talker)


----------



## KrazyPete

Here are the points for this week:

*Regular Points*
*Ace - 66*
Jeff says name X 17 = 51
Given Hidden Immunuty Idol = 15

*Bob - 53*
Jeff says name X 6 = 18
Wins Tribal Reward = 10
Wins Tribal Immunity = 25

*Charlie - 56*
Jeff says name X 7 = 21
Wins Tribal Reward = 10
Wins Tribal Immunity = 25

*Corrine - 53*
Jeff says name X 10 = 30
Wins Tribal Reward = 10
Wins Tribal Immunity = 25
Sits Out a Challenge = -12

*Crystal - 48*
Jeff says name X 12 = 36
Cries X 1 = 12

*Dan - 53*
Jeff says name X 6 = 18
Wins Tribal Reward = 10
Wins Tribal Immunity = 25

*Sugar - 24*
Jeff says name X 11 = 33
Cries X 2 = 24
Gives away Hidden Immunity Idol = -15
Sent to Exile = -18

*Kelly - 26*
Jeff says name X 22 = 66
Voted out = -40

*Ken - 36*
Jeff says name X 12 = 36

*Marcus - 50*
Jeff says name X 5 = 15
Wins Tribal Reward = 10
Wins Tribal Immunity = 25

*Matty - 45*
Jeff says name X 15 = 45

*Randy - 50*
Jeff says name X 5 = 15
Wins Tribal Reward = 10
Wins Tribal Immunity = 25

*Susie - 29*
Jeff says name X 2 = 6
Wins Tribal Reward = 10
Wins Tribal Immunity = 25
Sits Out a Challenge = -12

*Bonus Points*
*Sugar*
Says episode title = 30

As always, feel free to check the math and call me names. Leaderboard coming up.


----------



## threeboysmom

*DisBoards Survivor Gabon Fantasy League: Week 5 Leaderboard*
Player name: This weeks's score / *Total Score*
threeboysmom 219 / *1364*
KrazyPete 219 / *1314*
Sorsha 223 / *1189*
See.low 223 / *1187*
MattyD 206 / *1139*
aengus 212 / *1119*
MPhins13 219 / *1085*
LilyTheBootQueen 183 / *1055*
palmnut 204 / *1053*
CAJUNWDWFAN 209 / *1020*
BriarRosie 225 / *1000*
Cardinal 214 / *996*
RicksCafe 223 / *971*
Amy 180 / *968*
tinkabellspirate 158 / *835*
kaylajr 177 / *775*


----------



## KrazyPete

Disneychick74 said:


> Sorry guys but I am going to have to drop out of Survivor this year,
> We are making anunexpected move in 2 weeks and it has been CRAZY hectic around here, plus my cable will be out for one day for the move and it will of course be the best night of TV (Thursday) so I am going to miss an episode anyway.
> Have fun and play nice! hehe



Aww, I really hate to see anyone go. I hope things get less hectic around there soon.


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> *DisBoards Survivor Gabon Fantasy League: Week 5 Leaderboard*
> Player name: This weeks's score / *Total Score*
> threeboysmom 219 / *1364*
> KrazyPete 219 / *1314*
> Sorsha 223 / *1189*
> See.low 223 / *1187*
> MattyD 206 / *1139*
> aengus 212 / *1119*
> MPhins13 219 / *1085*
> LilyTheBootQueen 183 / *1055*
> palmnut 204 / *1053*
> CAJUNWDWFAN 209 / *1020*
> BriarRosie 225 / *1000*
> Cardinal 214 / *996*
> RicksCafe 223 / *971*
> Amy 180 / *968*
> tinkabellspirate 158 / *835*
> kaylajr 177 / *775*



Hey Briar, your plan is working!


----------



## aengus

OK I changed my mind, I need the turtle back


----------



## Cardinal

threeboysmom said:


> *DisBoards Survivor Gabon Fantasy League: Week 5 Leaderboard*
> Player name: This weeks's score / *Total Score*
> threeboysmom 219 / *1364*
> KrazyPete 219 / *1314*
> Sorsha 223 / *1189*
> See.low 223 / *1187*
> MattyD 206 / *1139*
> aengus 212 / *1119*
> MPhins13 219 / *1085*
> LilyTheBootQueen 183 / *1055*
> palmnut 204 / *1053*
> CAJUNWDWFAN 209 / *1020*
> BriarRosie 225 / *1000*
> Cardinal 214 / *996*
> RicksCafe 223 / *971*
> Amy 180 / *968*
> tinkabellspirate 158 / *835*
> kaylajr 177 / *775*



Just because everyone else is doing it


----------



## BriarRosie

KrazyPete said:


> Hey Briar, your plan is working!



ROFL!     When I saw that, I thought you were trying to tell me that I needed to visit the Large Print Books section of my local library. 

Then I had to giggle when I saw what you were trying to tell me. Heheheh.
I'm sure that my "plan" will totally fall apart soon.


----------



## KrazyPete

I'm sure that most of you have already found this since you've been obsessively searching the web for good spec and strategizing about who you will pick since Friday morning... but for the rest of you... this weeks' episode title is:

*"It all depends on the Pin-Up girl"*

Some of us knew this season was about the pigtails all along.


----------



## aengus

Sugar Sugar

   

Honey Honey


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

KrazyPete said:


> *"It all depends on the Pin-Up girl"*
> 
> Some of us knew this season was about the pigtails all along.



Muahahahaahaa! It's my plot to take over the world!!!!


----------



## Cardinal

aengus said:


> Sugar Sugar
> 
> 
> 
> Honey Honey



Sugar Pie Honey Bunch,

   

You know that I looooove you


----------



## aengus

Cardinal said:


> Sugar Pie Honey Bunch,
> 
> 
> 
> You know that I looooove you


 
Pour some sugar on me! come on fire me up  

I am so going to put out a crazy roster this week LOL  

Just want to see a few more commercials first


----------



## KrazyPete

"We're going down down in an earlier round
and Sugar we're going down swinging"

You've got less than 24 hours people!


----------



## aengus

OK, 

I have no fears anyone will copy me, I'll go first @_@

Marcus - brushes teeth
Randy - brushes teeth
Ace - says the title
sugar - plays the HII


----------



## Amy

I'm posting my picks early in case I get too busy to check in later on.  At 3rd from the bottom, I KNOW nobody will copy my picks!  


Charlie - picks teeth with stick
Sugar - cries
Bob - catches fish
Randy - catches fish


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Ok my picks for this week's episode (10-30-08)

Charlie - picks teeth with stick
Dan - Catches fish
Marcus - Catches fish
Randy - Says episode title


----------



## tinkabellspirate

Ok my picks for this week's episode (10-30-08)

Bob/title

Corinne/teeth

Jessica/kiss

Randy/title


----------



## Sorsha

My picks for this week - again, same as last week.... hey, what can I say, they consistantly score well for me.  

Ace - Says episode title 
Bob - Catches a fish, but NOT a turtle 
Marcus - Brushes teeth with a stick
Sugar - Plays a HII 

Good luck all!


----------



## kaylajr

okay my picks this week

Marcus  fish
Bob Teeth
Sugar HII
Randy title


----------



## See.low

Here are my picks for the week.   

Ace- Says episode title
Bob-Catches something in water...okay, okay a fish.  
Randy-teeth
Marcus-Catches a fish.


----------



## KrazyPete

*IMPORTANT SCORING NOTE*
The CBS clues have created some speculation about how immunity will be granted tonight. This could effect our scoring so I wanted to clear up how we will score immunity so it will be on record before it becomes an issue. However, since the clues and speculation may be considered "spoilers" I'm going to post this in white out. If you have any concerns or wish to discuss the issue please send me a PM.

*POTENTIAL SPOILERS BELOW*
The CBS clues indicate that there may be individual immunity in play for two survivors tonight. If one one player awards immunity to another player without having to give up immunity themselves then that will be scored as the second survivor winning individual immunity (30pts). Scoring points for giving(-15pts) and recieving immunity(+15pts) only occurs when the giver is losing their own immunity in the transaction.


----------



## KrazyPete

Anything could change between now and 8 but right now I'm going with:

Marcus - Catches Fish
Bob - Catches Fish
Susie - Brushes teeth with a stick
Sugar - Says Episode Title

*Only half of you have posted your picks and you only have about 4 hours left!*


----------



## palmnut

Edited by PINK


----------



## RicksCafe

I'm about to pop a *cap* in this game, yo...

Ace- Episode title
Bob- Fish
Randy- Teeth
Marcus- Fish

Ricks (who realizes he will never win this game if he keeps collaborating with 4th from top)


----------



## palmnut

nevermind


----------



## palmnut

Marcus - catches a fish
Charlie - drools over Marcus... I mean brushes his teeth with a stick
Matty - catches a fish
Bob - brushes his teeth with a stick


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> *Only half of you have posted your picks and you only have about 4 hours left!*



Some of us are still thinking, you know...  

I'm not quite done with driving myself insane yet.  

Sugar?
Matty?
Marcus?
Bob?
Randy?
Charlie?
Ace?

I SOOOO hate this!


----------



## BriarRosie

I guess I will keep my picks the same for a third week in a row:

Ace
Charlie
Corinne
Marcus


----------



## threeboysmom

BriarRosie said:


> I guess I will keep my picks the same for a third week in a row:
> 
> Ace
> Charlie
> Corinne
> Marcus



Oh my gosh!  -KICKS-


----------



## threeboysmom

My head seriously hurts after today  

Ace - Says eppy title 
Sugar - Says eppy title 
Marcus - Brushes teeth
Bob - Brushes teeth

Since I'm on a roll, can I put Jeffy down as the eppy title too?


----------



## Matty D

Bob - Stick
Marcus - Stick
Matty - Stick
Randy - Stick

Subject to change.


----------



## threeboysmom

Matty D said:


> Bob - Stick
> Marcus - Stick
> Matty - Stick
> Randy - Stick
> 
> Subject to change.



Sigh... I sooo wanted Matty, but I'm just not brave enough...


----------



## MPhins13

My picks for this week

Ace - Says Episode Title
Bob- Fish
Marcus - Fish
Sugar Plays - Hidden Immunity Idol


----------



## KrazyPete

Your Picks for Week 6:

*aengus*
Marcus - brushes teeth
Randy - brushes teeth
Ace - says the title
sugar - plays the HII

*Amy*
Charlie - picks teeth with stick
Sugar - cries
Bob - catches fish
Randy - catches fish

*CAJUNWDWFAN*
Charlie - picks teeth with stick
Dan - Catches fish
Marcus - Catches fish
Randy - Says episode title

*tinkabellspirate*
Bob - title
Corinne - teeth
Jessica - kiss
Randy - title

*Sorsha*
Ace - Says episode title 
Bob - Catches a fish
Marcus - Brushes teeth with a stick
Sugar - Plays a HII 

*kaylajr*
Marcus - fish
Bob - Teeth
Sugar - HII
Randy - title

*See.low*
Ace - Says episode title
Bob - Catches a fish.  
Randy - teeth
Marcus - Catches a fish.

*KrazyPete*
Marcus - Catches Fish
Bob - Catches Fish
Susie - Brushes teeth with a stick
Sugar - Says Episode Title

*RicksCafe*
Ace - Episode title
Bob - Fish
Randy - Teeth
Marcus - Fish

*palmnut*
Marcus - catches a fish
Charlie - brushes his teeth with a stick
Matty - catches a fish
Bob - brushes his teeth with a stick

*BriarRosie*
Ace
Charlie
Corinne
Marcus

*threeboysmom*
Ace - Says eppy title 
Sugar - Says eppy title 
Marcus - Brushes teeth
Bob - Brushes teeth

*Matty D*
Bob - Stick
Marcus - Stick
Matty - Stick
Randy - Stick

*MPhins13*
Ace - Says Episode Title
Bob- Fish
Marcus - Fish
Sugar Plays - Hidden Immunity Idol

_Picks carrying over from the previous week (if I missed your post please just let me know the post # and I'll fix it):_

*Cardinal*
Marcus- catches a fish
Matty- catches a fish
Ace- catches a fish
Bob- brushes teeth with a stick

*LilyTheBootQueen*
Bob - Fish
Charlie - teeth
Jessica - Kisses another survivor
Marcus - fish


----------



## threeboysmom

Grrr... Sugar honey, I was counting on you to keep the snake around just one more week...  

I believe the pink princess is about to be dethroned


----------



## Sorsha

threeboysmom said:


> Grrr... Sugar honey, I was counting on you to keep the snake around just one more week...
> 
> I believe the pink princess is about to be dethroned



Yeah, I was counting on that too...
Good move on Sugar's part - they needed to get Ace outta there before merge - and very smart and devious!  Proves that she was really playing him much more than he was playing her, regardless of what he thought!  But sucks to be us in the points department!


----------



## aengus

I'll 3rd that

Guess the dreamy pin up girl has a little game too


----------



## RicksCafe

God bless you, Bob, you blubbering old man!

Ricks (who cheered as Bob cried... and who cried as Bob fell in the water)


----------



## threeboysmom

RicksCafe said:


> God bless you, Bob, you blubbering old man!
> 
> Ricks (who cheered as Bob cried... and who cried as Bob fell in the water)



Awww that was such a poignant scene... 

Pink (who really cried as Bob cried...)


----------



## threeboysmom

Boy, Corinne, say it one more time for us, will you?


----------



## threeboysmom

First GC.... now Ace and Matty, LOL!


----------



## threeboysmom




----------



## aengus

haha

Bob is a smart guy and all MOST of the time.

You never say you were the champ at ____  until after YOU win


----------



## Sorsha

aengus said:


> haha
> 
> Bob is a smart guy and all MOST of the time.
> 
> You never say you were the champ at ____  until after YOU win



Yeah, after he said he was the champ "in college", my hubby and I looked at eachother and said"And that was HOW long ago??"


----------



## RicksCafe

Um.  It's soundin like you're all gettin up in Bob's brizzness.  Chilax a minute and lemme esplain somethin to you about Bob. 

...when Bob does pushups, he doesn't push himself up, he pushes the world down.

...Bob makes onions cry.

...Bob will win the elections on Tuesday.... all of them.

...Bob can breathe underwater.

...Bob could use 392 ordinary things in your living room to kill you, including the room itself.

...Bob puts his pants on two legs at a time.

...Bob invented the internets.

...Bob is right behind you.

Now step off afore you get pwned.

Ricks (who is Bob's bff)


----------



## threeboysmom

RicksCafe said:


> Ricks (who cheered as Bob cried... )


----------



## threeboysmom

RicksCafe said:


> ...Bob is right behind you.



Oh great.... It's Halloween Night, you know.  

First there was Michael, then came Freddy, then Jason.... And now there's Bob.

Pink (who is constantly looking over her shoulder tonight)


----------



## threeboysmom

Sorry... just having way too much fun with this past episode...


----------



## threeboysmom

Ok ok... ONE more and then I'll quit, LOL!


----------



## aengus

pink that one with jeff is actually the final episode @_@

I WIN


----------



## KrazyPete

Did anyone else notice that sweet Sugar wrote something after Ace's name on her vote? Something apparently inappropriate enough that CBS censors tried to make it disappear?


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

KrazyPete said:


> Did anyone else notice that sweet Sugar wrote something after Ace's name on her vote? Something apparently inappropriate enough that CBS censors tried to make it disappear?



I TOTALLY noticed that! but how inappropriate cause he still said "thanks sugar" like not mean.. just that great you totally undercut me but not OMG i can't believe you wrote that.. I was thinking maybe like something too personal that he did not want shared to the world.. but he also has a huge sobriety tat on his shoulder so I'm not sure what he could hide or want to hide.. ok I've been at DLR all day and am clearly rambling LOL I'm gonna take my extra hour of time and actually go to sleep!


----------



## threeboysmom

Sweet Sugar wrote the word "hole" on her vote card.  You can watch the motion of her hand as she forms each letter.


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> Sweet Sugar wrote the word "hole" on her vote card.  You can watch the motion of her hand as she forms each letter.



I thought that's what I saw in the vote video on the CBS site. You're probably right, but why would they cover that up? They let Crystal call Matty and Ace "Those two _____" when they went out on the boat together.


----------



## aengus

but more importantly...

am I winnin?


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> but more importantly...
> 
> am I winnin?



Actually, based on preliminary numbers and looking at everyone's team roster, looks like Lily may have kicked all our butts this week.

And figures.... like Briar last week..... she didn't even bother to change her team.

Grrr... I spend HOURS picking my roster, I'm telling you.  HOURS!


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

threeboysmom said:


> Actually, based on preliminary numbers and looking at everyone's team roster, looks like Lily may have kicked all our butts this week.
> 
> And figures.... like Briar last week..... she didn't even bother to change her team.
> 
> Grrr... I spend HOURS picking my roster, I'm telling you.  HOURS!



haha well with the time I saved between not picking anything and the extra hour of time we earned this week I might just have to go get my toes painted!  

well it's about time to take the bats and spider web design off them.. Too bad Survivor isn't on NBC.. I could have them paint the peacock logo and say it was a turkey!!


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Congratulations Pink! You are in first place on Survivor.com! Are you going to take me on that trip to the Survivor finals when you win?


----------



## threeboysmom

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> Congratulations Pink! You are in first place on Survivor.com! Are you going to take me on that trip to the Survivor finals when you win?



Thank you!  I'm still a little in shock over it!  Oh gosh, the pressure is on! I can't make a mistake!  The person in second place is only 2 points behind me!  Grrr...  

Hopefully, DIS scores will be up tonight.  Thanks for being patient with us!  
Stinky Pete closed the gap on me signifcantly this week.  Another grrrr...


----------



## aengus

have to say impressive, pink 

Your going to take your bff aengus to the show right?


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

aengus said:


> have to say impressive, pink
> 
> Your going to take your bff aengus to the show right?



No she's taking me, I asked first.


----------



## Cardinal

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> No she's taking me, I asked first.



Uhm... I don't think so!  Pink likes me best


----------



## KrazyPete

*Regular Points*
*Ace - 44*
Jeff says name X 28 = 84
Voted Out = -40

*Bob - 76*
Jeff says name X 18 = 54
Cries X 1 = 12
Wins Tribal Reward = 10

*Charlie - 22*
Jeff says name X 8 = 24
Wins Tribal Reward = 10
Sits Out a Challenge = -12

*Corrine - 19*
Jeff says name X 7 = 21
Wins Tribal Reward = 10
Sits Out a Challenge = -12

*Crystal - 30*
Jeff says name X 10 = 30

*Dan - 27*
Jeff says name X 19 = 57
Wins Tribal Reward = 10
Voted Out = -40

*Sugar - 90*
Jeff says name X 26 = 78
Wins Individual Immunity = 30
Sent to Exile = -18

*Ken - 15*
Jeff says name X 5 = 15

*Marcus - 79*
Jeff says name X 13 = 39
Wins Tribal Reward = 10
Wins Individual Immunity = 30

*Matty - 18*
Jeff says name X 6 = 18

*Randy - 34*
Jeff says name X 8 = 24
Wins Tribal Reward = 10

*Susie - 43*
Jeff says name X 11 = 33
Wins Tribal Reward = 10

*Bonus Points*
*Ace*
Brushes Teeth with a Stick = 30

*Kenny*
Says Episode Title = 30

*Marcus*
Kisses Another Survivor = 30

*Sugar*
Kisses Another Survivor = 30

*Susie*
Brushes Teeth with a Stick = 30

*Notes:*
Yes, it looked like there should have been a lot of points for crying this week (letters from home segment). Based on my count and it's consistency with CBS' scores it looks like they only gave blubbering Bob credit for tears.


----------



## KrazyPete

Honestly, It would be easy for me to accidentally transpose some number and mess this up. Please double check your scores and make sure I added everything up correctly for you.  

*DisBoards Survivor Gabon Fantasy League: Week 6 Leaderboard*
Player name: This weeks's score / *Total Score*
threeboysmom 289 / *1653*
KrazyPete 318 / *1632*
Sorsha 289 / *1478*
See.low 233 / *1420*
MPhins13 289 / *1374*
aengus 247 / *1366*
LilyTheBootQueen 297 / *1352*
MattyD 207 / *1346*
palmnut 195 / *1248*
Cardinal 217 / *1213*
RicksCafe 233 / *1204*
Amy 222 / *1190*
CAJUNWDWFAN 162 / *1182*
BriarRosie 164 / *1164*
tinkabellspirate 249 / *1084*
kaylajr 279 / *1054*


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> threeboysmom 289 / *1653*
> KrazyPete 318 / *1632*



   

Only a 21 point gap between us now!

That's it...  High heels are coming off... running shoes are on!  I dare you to catch me now


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

i'm slowly sinking, oh well


----------



## palmnut

Cardinal said:


> Uhm... I don't think so!  Pink likes me best



Ummm, hello!!  I'm her sister!  Of course she'd HAVE to take me!


----------



## threeboysmom

Woot!

I am now accepting bribes!


----------



## aengus

I have some lovely coconuts to offer pink @_@


----------



## palmnut

Getting my picks in early so I don't forget.

Matty - brushes with a stick
Marcus -fish
Bob - fish
Charlie - stick


----------



## Cardinal

palmnut said:


> Ummm, hello!!  I'm her sister!  Of course she'd HAVE to take me!



Ummm, haven't you ever heard of sibling rivalry?  She wouldn't take you if the world depended on it!

Pink, I'm your best friend.  That's why I stuck this on my parents' car:


----------



## Sorsha

Bob - fish
Sugar - plays HII
Marcus - fish
Corinne - teeth


----------



## BriarRosie

Well, since I lost Ace, I'm taking Bob.

Bob
Charlie
Corinne 
Marcus


----------



## aengus

OH I JUST dont NOOOOOZ!


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

my picks for this weeks episode (11/6/08)

Charlie - picks teeth
Marcus - catch fish
Randy - says title
Bob - picks teeth


----------



## Amy

I'm going to keep my same picks this week (Nov. 6 episode):

Charlie - picks teeth with stick
Sugar - cries
Bob - catches fish
Randy - catches fish


----------



## aengus

Marcus - brushes teeth
Sugar - plays hidden immunity idol
Charlie - brushes teeth
Randy - says episode title


----------



## threeboysmom

Really going out on a limb here.... no idea who to take this week.  _Most confusing week EVAH_!  But I need to get something down because I'm afraid with all the hoopla, I'm going to forget about DIS...

Ken - Teeth
Corinne - Teeth
Marcus - Title
Crystal - Teeth

Yeah.... REALLY going out on a limb here...


----------



## aengus

threeboysmom said:


> Really going out on a limb here.... no idea who to take this week.  Most confusing week EVAH!  But I need to get something down because I'm afraid with all the hoopla, I'm going to forget about DIS...
> 
> Ken - Teeth
> Corinne - Teeth
> Marcus - Title
> Charlie - Teeth



you just concentrate on the official page bff


----------



## kaylajr

Marcus --fish
Charlie==Teeth
Bob Says title
Matty FIsh


----------



## aengus

*boot queens picks*

bob fish 
charlie teeth 
sugar episode title 
marcus fish


----------



## Cardinal

Matty- Fish
Corinne - Teeth
Marcus - Title
Bob - Fish


----------



## RicksCafe

Watch yo back, 7th from last!!  Iz comin'....

My picks:

Marcus - Says title
Bob - Rules planet (or Catches fish)
Sugar - Plays HII
Randy - Brushes those misogynistic teeth of his

Ricks (who has no idea what he's doing....)


----------



## See.low

My picks...in no particular order.. 

Randy - Brushes teeth
Sugar - Plays HII
Marcus - Says title
Bob - Fish


----------



## KrazyPete

Krystal - Brushes teeth with a stick
Marcus - Brushes teeth with a stick
Ken - Brushes teeth with a stick
Matty - Plays a hidden immunity idol

Tough week to call. Good luck everyone!


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> Krystal - Brushes teeth with a stick
> Marcus - Brushes teeth with a stick
> Ken - Brushes teeth with a stick
> *Matty - Plays a hidden immunity idol*
> 
> Tough week to call. Good luck everyone!



I'z really not likin' you


----------



## threeboysmom

Just to let you know... DIS time is way off.  It's only 7:32 p.m. right now and so I edited my post, but it reads 8:07 as the edit time.  Just documenting that right now before Matty the debate guru calls me out on it....


----------



## MPhins13

My picks:
Randy - Says Episode Title
Bob- Fish
Marcus - Teeth
Sugar Plays - Hidden Immunity Idol

OT a tad.  I was never good at vocabulary and I'm not sure if Google gave me the answer I was looking for, but does _misogynistic_ mean 'woman hater'?


Good luck all


----------



## Matty D

Bob - Stick
Crystal - Stick
Ken - Stick
Marcus - Stick


----------



## tinkabellspirate

If its not so late !! my picks are same..

Bob - title
Corinne - teeth
Jessica - kiss
Randy - title

if it is too late nvm this...


----------



## KrazyPete

tinkabellspirate said:


> If its not so late !! my picks are same..
> 
> Bob - title
> Corinne - teeth
> Jessica - kiss
> Randy - title
> 
> if it is too late nvm this...



If my math is right you posted at 7:59 EST. That's really cutting it close there. ::cop: 

I don't want to spoil anything about tonight's episode. I'll just leave it at this for now...


----------



## threeboysmom

Well, considering my picks on CBS are usually a little bit different than what's on DIS, can I say I'm going to be majorly sick tonight without spoiling anything here?


----------



## aengus

hey!

AM I WINNING YET?


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> hey!
> 
> AM I WINNING YET?



NO COMMENT!!!!!!

Grrr... kick kick....

stupid.... stupid....


----------



## aengus

OK OMG WHAT IS SUSIE THINKING?

I know she feels on the outs and is thinking bottom 3,  but HOW do you get to the bottom 3 with people who cant win ANYTHING!!!!!!!!


----------



## KrazyPete

aengus said:


> OK OMG WHAT IS SUSIE THINKING?
> 
> I know she feels on the outs and is thinking bottom 3,  but HOW do you get to the bottom 3 with people who cant win ANYTHING!!!!!!!!



She looks like a flip flopper right now but after the merge she can claim she was true to the original Fang all along. That group would have the numbers on their side AND Matty. Who is going to be able to beat out Matty in individual immunity challenges now that Marcus is gone?

Ok, maybe Bob.


----------



## aengus

well Randy is the king!


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> She looks like a flip flopper right now but after the merge she can claim she was true to the original Fang all along. That group would have the numbers on their side AND Matty. Who is going to be able to beat out Matty in individual immunity challenges now that Marcus is gone?
> 
> Ok, maybe Bob.



LOVED LOVED LOVED Marcus's description of Susie last night... "Susie's playing Dizzy-at-the-Bat right now."     

Randy was right on about Susie last week - how dangerous she was because she could very well flip.  He was gunning for her, but Marcus chose to vote out Dan.  Bet he's seriously regretting that move now.  Dan would have stayed loyal to Marcus/Bob like a puppy dog.

Stinking Matty!  I never wanted to see him lose more than last night.  Grrrr....   I actually didnt' even watch the challenge - I had to leave the room once Marcus dropped his poles.... I couldn't bear it.... Grrrrr...  

I think I dropped from first place to about 20 or 30 after last night's performance.  Can I say it again?  

stupid stupid grrrrr grrrrr kick kick


----------



## threeboysmom

And what I want to know is.... who had the most upper body strength?  Susie or Corinne?   

How dare Corinne put down Susie - "The woman is 47 years old... What could she possibly be better at than me?"  Grrrr....


----------



## threeboysmom

Here's everybody's picks for Week.... uh...uh.... #7????

palmnut
Matty - brushes with a stick
Marcus -fish
Bob - fish
Charlie - stick

Sorsha
Bob - fish
Sugar - plays HII
Marcus - fish
Corinne - teeth

BriarRosie
Bob
Charlie
Corinne 
Marcus

Jedi
Charlie - picks teeth
Marcus - catch fish
Randy - says title
Bob - picks teeth

Amy
Charlie - picks teeth with stick
Sugar - cries
Bob - catches fish
Randy - catches fish

Aengus
Marcus - brushes teeth
Sugar - plays hidden immunity idol
Charlie - brushes teeth
Randy - says episode title

Pink
Ken - Teeth
Corinne - Teeth
Marcus - Title
Crystal - Teeth

kaylarjr
Marcus --fish
Charlie==Teeth
Bob Says title
Matty FIsh

Lily
bob fish 
charlie teeth 
sugar episode title 
marcus fish

Cardinal
Matty- Fish
Corinne - Teeth
Marcus - Title
Bob - Fish

Ricks
Marcus - Says title
Bob - Rules planet (or Catches fish)
Sugar - Plays HII
Randy - Brushes those misogynistic teeth of his

Seelow
Randy - Brushes teeth
Sugar - Plays HII
Marcus - Says title
Bob - Fish

Petez
Krystal - Brushes teeth with a stick
Marcus - Brushes teeth with a stick
Ken - Brushes teeth with a stick
Matty - Plays a hidden immunity idol

McPhins
Randy - Says Episode Title
Bob- Fish
Marcus - Teeth
Sugar Plays - Hidden Immunity Idol

Matty
Bob - Stick
Crystal - Stick
Ken - Stick
Marcus - Stick

tinkabellspirate
Bob - title
Corinne - teeth
Jessica - kiss
Randy - title

Who am I missing??  Did everyone get their picks in this week?

Without tallying points yet, I'm going to make a stab at Matty being the MVP this week with a challenge win, reading tree mail, and name points.  Sugar and Corinne being close runners-up.  

WTG Petez!!  You managed to make the gap even smaller... if not closed it all together!  Stupid running shoes! They don't work!  

Amy blew us all out of the water this week.  Man, Amy, I NEEDED your team on my CBS roster!


----------



## threeboysmom

Couple of pics for you while you wait for scores 

Sugar Wants a Snake





And I have to say (again), I LOVED LOVED LOVED Marcus's description of Susie last night in one of his confessionals...  "Susie's playing Dizzy-at-the-Bat right now"  Oh gosh, still laughing!  VERY funny description, but SO accurate!

Susie's Getting Dizzy





Move Over, Randy...There's Another King in Town


----------



## aengus

threeboysmom said:


> Couple of pics for you while you wait for scores
> 
> Sugar Wants a Snake




hey

LEAVE SUGAR ALONE!


----------



## threeboysmom

Question for all of you.  I can't figure out the answer to the Bonus Question this week on CBS.  Normally, I don't like the take the easy way and ask for help, but I'm really stuck.  I feel like this is a trick question on the part of CBS and I really don't want to lose out on points.

Who shared the immunity idol clue with the tribe?

- Marcus
- Ken
- Charlie

Obviously, I've eliminated Ken, but here's where I get stuck.  

Charlie was the one that grabbed the note off the table and tossed it over to Marcus while saying, "I feel bad for not *sharing* this because I saw the whole thing.  So I feel like you guys should take a look too."   So Charlie was the one that took the note and initiated the "sharing."

However, Marcus was the one that actually read the note out loud.

So who was the one that shared the clue?  Marcus or Charlie?

I really feel this was a poor question/choice of answers for CBS to use as you could argue that both of them indeed shared the note.


----------



## aengus

i agree thats evil

I think a lawyer would tell you marcus shared it with the group even though charlie initiated it


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> i agree thats evil
> 
> I think a lawyer would tell you marcus shared it with the group even though charlie initiated it



Umm... anybody besides Aengus want to answer???

J/K!  I appreciate your insight.  Think that's where I'm heading in my thinking right now, but going to hold off answering for a couple more days.


----------



## KrazyPete

Scoring breakdown for this week:

*Regular Points*

*Bob 21*
Jeff says name X 7 = 21

*Charlie 37*
Wins Tribal Immunity Challenge = 25
Jeff says name X 4 = 12

*Corrine 44*
Wins Tribal Immunity Challenge = 25
Reads tree mail = 10
Jeff says name X 3 = 9

*Crystal 6*
Jeff says name x 2 = 6

*Sugar 40*
Wins Tribal Immunity Challenge = 25
Cries X 1 = 12
Jeff says name X 1 = 3

*Ken 24*
Jeff says name X 8 = 24

*Marcus  9*
Jeff says name X 13 = 39
Reads tree mail = 10
Voted off = -40

*Matty  68*
Wins Tribal Immunity Challenge = 25
Reads tree mail = 10
Jeff says name X 11 = 33

*Randy  31*
Wins Tribal Immunity Challenge = 25
Jeff says name X 2 = 6

*Susie  6*
Jeff says name x 2 = 6

*Bonus Points*
*Bob*
Says Episode Title

*Notes:*
_Our count is pretty close to what CBS came up with. The one real exception is Randy. They gave him 30 more points than we did. Apparently they scored finding the Hidden Immunity Idol on the beach as Winning Individual Immunity. They didn't count it as giving it away when it got thrown into the ocean.  Pink and I thought it was questionable as to whether that was even a challenge. It was kind of a weird one to call so I'm falling back on the "if it's questionable then there are no points" rule._


----------



## KrazyPete

Points for this week (in no particular order):

palmnut 135
Sorsha 114
BriarRosie 111
Jedi 98
Amy 129
Aengus 117
Pink 83
kaylarjr 144
Lily 107
Cardinal 142
Ricks 101
Seelow 101
Petez 107
McPhins 101
Matty 60
tinkabellspirate 136

I have to run for a bit but I'll add these to last week's totals for the leader board when I get back.


----------



## threeboysmom

Soooo not liking those scores, Petez!  Just sayin'......


----------



## threeboysmom




----------



## Sorsha

threeboysmom said:


> Soooo not liking those scores, Petez!  Just sayin'......



I think I got my ... errr.... bum.. handed to me this week.    Must try to do better... hmmm.... might help if I could avoid having the person-to-be-voted-off on my team!!!!   
I will admit, keeping Ace for that one final week was a gamble, but I figured I was safe with Marcus!!  Who woulda thunk... instead of Susie.....


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Ponderosa Question is up also.


----------



## threeboysmom

Sorsha said:


> I think I got my ... errr.... bum.. handed to me this week.    Must try to do better... hmmm.... might help if I could avoid having the person-to-be-voted-off on my team!!!!
> I will admit, keeping Ace for that one final week was a gamble, but I figured I was safe with Marcus!!  Who woulda thunk... instead of Susie.....



Actually, Sorsha, I think you did great this week all things considering!  You beat out quite a few people!    

(including me...)


----------



## Cardinal

KrazyPete said:


> Points for this week (in no particular order):
> 
> palmnut 135
> Sorsha 114
> BriarRosie 111
> Jedi 98
> Amy 129
> Aengus 117
> Pink 83
> kaylarjr 144
> Lily 107
> Cardinal 142
> Ricks 101
> Seelow 101
> Petez 107
> McPhins 101
> Matty 60
> tinkabellspirate 136
> 
> I have to run for a bit but I'll add these to last week's totals for the leader board when I get back.



Do you see this?  *Do you see it?*

I am Cardinal, destroyer of worlds!


----------



## Cardinal

MPhins13 said:


> OT a tad.  I was never good at vocabulary and I'm not sure if Google gave me the answer I was looking for, but does _misogynistic_ mean 'woman hater'



I don't think that anyone commented on MPhins' question, so I'll answer it.  A misogynist is a woman-hater.


----------



## aengus

Cardinal said:


> Do you see this?  *Do you see it?*
> 
> I am Cardinal, destroyer of worlds!



Wow I see it! Kaylajr got 144 points WOW!


----------



## KrazyPete

*DisBoards Survivor Gabon Fantasy League: Week 7 Leaderboard*
Player name: This weeks's score / *Total Score*
KrazyPete 107 / *1739*
threeboysmom 83 / *1736*
Sorsha 114 / *1592*
See.low 101 / *1521*
aengus 117 / *1483*
MPhins13 101 / *1475*
LilyTheBootQueen 107 / *1459*
MattyD 60 / *1406*
palmnut 135 / *1383*
Cardinal 142 / *1355*
Amy 129 / *1319*
RicksCafe 101 / *1305*
CAJUNWDWFAN 98 / *1280*
BriarRosie 111 / *1275*
tinkabellspirate 136 / *1220*
kaylajr 144 / *1198*

High scoring Kaylajr might have made it off the bottom of the list if not for the fact that tinkabellspirate turned in big numbers this week too.


----------



## kaylajr

Cardinal said:


> Do you see this? *Do you see it?*
> 
> I am Cardinal, destroyer of worlds!


 
*Well most worlds maybe but I still got ya by 2... *



aengus said:


> Wow I see it! Kaylajr got 144 points WOW!


 
*Thank you for noticing* 



KrazyPete said:


> *DisBoards Survivor Gabon Fantasy League: Week 7 Leaderboard*
> Player name: This weeks's score / *Total Score*
> KrazyPete 107 / *1739*
> threeboysmom 83 / *1736*
> Sorsha 114 / *1592*
> See.low 101 / *1521*
> aengus 117 / *1483*
> MPhins13 101 / *1475*
> LilyTheBootQueen 107 / *1459*
> MattyD 60 / *1406*
> palmnut 135 / *1383*
> Cardinal 142 / *1355*
> Amy 129 / *1319*
> RicksCafe 101 / *1305*
> CAJUNWDWFAN 98 / *1280*
> BriarRosie 111 / *1275*
> tinkabellspirate 136 / *1220*
> kaylajr 144 / *1198*
> 
> High scoring Kaylajr might have made it off the bottom of the list if not for the fact that tinkabellspirate turned in big numbers this week too.


 
*I missed week one and that keeps me stuck on the bottom  
but I keep stuggling along and maybe I will make it off the bottom before the final Tribal council*


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Good morning all! here is my picks for tonight's episode (11-13-08)

Bob - catches fish
Charlie - Picks teeth
Corinne - picks teeth
Randy - says show title

good luck all!


----------



## Sorsha

Here's my picks for this week.... let's see how many of them will get voted off THIS week... LOL  I have been soooo busy this week that I haven't had time to do any research or watch the hints and previews... SIGH... *hangs head in shame*  I am going off of the "Next week, on Survivor" at the end of last week's episode. 

Matty - episode title
Sugar - plays a HII
Bob - fish
Kenny - fish

Good luck all!


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> Question for all of you.  I can't figure out the answer to the Bonus Question this week on CBS.  Normally, I don't like the take the easy way and ask for help, but I'm really stuck.  I feel like this is a trick question on the part of CBS and I really don't want to lose out on points.
> 
> Who shared the immunity idol clue with the tribe?
> 
> - Marcus
> - Ken
> - Charlie
> 
> Obviously, I've eliminated Ken, but here's where I get stuck.
> 
> Charlie was the one that grabbed the note off the table and tossed it over to Marcus while saying, "I feel bad for not *sharing* this because I saw the whole thing.  So I feel like you guys should take a look too."   So Charlie was the one that took the note and initiated the "sharing."
> 
> However, Marcus was the one that actually read the note out loud.
> 
> So who was the one that shared the clue?  Marcus or Charlie?
> 
> I really feel this was a poor question/choice of answers for CBS to use as you could argue that both of them indeed shared the note.



I just rewatched that part. I think it's really lame that they would choose a question that even after carefully watching it there's no clear answer.

Anyway, I'm putting down Charlie. He said he didn't feel good about not sharing it as he tossed it across the table for someone else (Marcus) to read. I interpret that as, "I'm not going to keep this to myself, you guys read it too."

I'm pretty sure I'll get it wrong. CBS hates me.


----------



## KrazyPete

Episode Title This Week:

"*The Brains Behind Everything*"


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> I just rewatched that part. I think it's really lame that they would choose a question that even after carefully watching it there's no clear answer.
> 
> Anyway, I'm putting down Charlie. He said he didn't feel good about not sharing it as he tossed it across the table for someone else (Marcus) to read. I interpret that as, "I'm not going to keep this to myself, you guys read it too."
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'll get it wrong. CBS hates me.



And that would really really bite for me since I answered Marcus.  If I'm wrong, I can pretty much kiss my chances of winning goodbye.  No way I can recover from last week and losing 30 additional points with this STUPID bonus question.


----------



## aengus

Wow this hard is going to be hard to pick @_@


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> Wow this hard is going to be hard to pick @_@



Yeah, tell me about it.  It could be A-N-Y-B-O-D-Y


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> And that would really really bite for me since I answered Marcus.  If I'm wrong, I can pretty much kiss my chances of winning goodbye.  No way I can recover from last week and losing 30 additional points with this STUPID bonus question.



We're probably over thinking it. Ken had the note so he had to be the one to give it away.


----------



## kaylajr

This weeks pics for me


Matty.. Catches fish

Sugar HII

Bob  Teeth

Randy Episode title


----------



## BriarRosie

I mixed things up a bit.  I picked:

Bob
Sugar
Matty 
Randy

Let's hope I don't lose a member for the third week in a row.


----------



## Amy

I'm keeping with my picks from last week:

Charlie - picks teeth with stick
Sugar - cries
Bob - catches fish
Randy - catches fish

I was going to give Randy the bonus of episode title, but it might be someone else who says it about Randy.  Although judging by past episodes, Randy is not shy about bragging, so maybe he will be the one to say that he's the brains behind everything??  I'm going to play it safe with "catches fish".


----------



## aengus

@_@

sugar plays hidden immunity
Charlie brushes teeth
Randy says title
Corrinne brushes teeth


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> We're probably over thinking it. Ken had the note so he had to be the one to give it away.



Oh sure... just because you're winning now, you think you can get all sassy with me...

Trust me, if that's the case, you will hear my voice from hundreds of miles away.  Hear me ROAR!


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> Episode Title This Week:
> 
> "*The Brains Behind Everything*"



Pink says it!


----------



## aengus

threeboysmom said:


> Pink says it!



in reference to me!


----------



## KrazyPete

Randy - Brushes teeth with a stick
Kenny - Catches a fish
Sugar - Says episode title
Matty - Says episode title


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> in reference to me!




What place are you in again?


----------



## aengus

threeboysmom said:


> What place are you in again?



I think i am winning


----------



## RicksCafe

My picks!!

Corrine - Says episode title
Charlie - Says episode title
Bob - Says episode title
Randy - Says episode title

Come onnnnnnn, Bob!!  You crazy, physics-loving, letter-from-home-reading, last-week's-episode-title-saying Maine-iac!

Ricks (who is the elbow behind everything)


----------



## threeboysmom

Randy - Title
Kenny - Fish
Sugar - Plays HII
Matty - Title


----------



## Cardinal

Bob- Fish
Corrine- Fish
Sugar - Plays HII
Matty - Title


----------



## Matty D

Ken - Fish
Matty - Stick
Randy - Stick
Sugar - Idol


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

Corrine - Says episode title
Charlie - Says episode title
Bob - Says episode title
Randy - Says episode title

these are see.low's picks that she texted me while she is on her way to cheerleading game..or something


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

Matty.. Catches fish

Sugar HII

Bob fish

Randy Episode title

and mine


----------



## tinkabellspirate

Here is my Current Team:

Charlie/fish


Crystal/title


Jessica/kiss


Ken/kidds sorry kiss!

if its not too late!


----------



## MPhins13

My picks for this week

Randy - Says Episode Title
Bob- Fish
Matty - Says Episode Title
Sugar Plays - Hidden Immunity Idol


----------



## threeboysmom

tinkabellspirate said:


> Ken/kidds



Oh my gosh!  Kids???  

Sorry, there's NO GETTING NAKED in this fantasy game!


----------



## tinkabellspirate

threeboysmom said:


> Oh my gosh!  Kids???
> 
> Sorry, there's NO GETTING NAKED in this fantasy game!



Aye! never know.. well at least for a few more months.


----------



## aengus

I get so disappointed when the wrong crowd is winning


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> I get so disappointed when the wrong crowd is winning



It's like the inmates are running the asylum...


----------



## Amy

aengus said:


> I get so disappointed when the wrong crowd is winning





threeboysmom said:


> It's like the inmates are running the asylum...



I completely agree with you!  I just hope and pray that Randy and Crystal don't make it to the final 2(3).  Crystal with her holier-than-thou attitude when she's a total waste in challenges, and Randy always shooting his mouth off.  

And Kenny's comment that he was alone at camp with 2 beautiful women?  That boy needs glasses!

I guess I'm at the bottom of heap with scoring this week.....


----------



## aengus

Amy said:


> I completely agree with you!  I just hope and pray that Randy and Crystal don't make it to the final 2(3).  Crystal with her holier-than-thou attitude when she's a total waste in challenges, and Randy always shooting his mouth off.
> 
> And Kenny's comment that he was alone at camp with 2 beautiful women?  That boy needs glasses!
> 
> I guess I'm at the bottom of heap with scoring this week.....



Well in the first episode didnt he say he hadnt dated in like years? 

Oh!  and is it me or is Charlies lisp getting worse over time?


----------



## threeboysmom

And Randy had me laughing last night when he was insisting that native woman liked him and was coming onto him... "I haven't had a woman come on to me in 20 years"    

I really enjoyed last night's episode.  Man, I haven't laughed so hard since Chet hit his head and Joel didn't care.  Randy totally had me in stitches... especially when he was going on and on about Crystal. "Give her some kerosene and some matches and she still can't light a fire"      And then they whole big foot/sasquatch thing.... I seriously was rolling!  Had to pause the show until I could get my composure back.

And Bob... wow again.  He totally blew me away.  That was AMAZING, Bob!  Brilliant thinking to try and save yourself!  Bob, are you taken?


----------



## Amy

threeboysmom said:


> And Randy had me laughing last night when he was insisting that native woman liked him and was coming onto him... "I haven't had a woman come on to me in 20 years"
> 
> I really enjoyed last night's episode.  Man, I haven't laughed so hard since Chet hit his head and Joel didn't care.  Randy totally had me in stitches... especially when he was going on and on about Crystal. "Give her a can of kerosine and some matches and she still can't light a fire"      And then they whole big foot/sasquatch thing.... I seriously was rolling!  Had to pause the show until I could get my composure back.
> 
> And Bob... wow again.  He totally blew me away.  That was AMAZING, Bob!  Brilliant thinking to try and save yourself!  Bob, are you taken?



Great photo editing!

Wow - this really was a fun-filled episode, wasn't it?  I almost forgot the Sasquatch comment!  There was one episode a while back that I taped and I remember DH and I were watching it - Crystal was sitting by the fire talking to someone and I had to rewind and pause it when I saw how HUGE her feet were! 

And I hope Bob's brilliant move with the immunity idol works to his benefit.  They don't know  if there's more than 1 immunity idol out there, so if someone goes through his stuff and finds the fake one he made, it might just work to his benefit.  Oh.....he can be a "good guy" and give his fake idol to someone to "save" them, and then pull another blind-side and get rid of them at tribal.  Hmmm, just think of the possibilities!


----------



## threeboysmom

OMG!

I HATE CBS!!!!

I am now knocked out of the running all because of a STUPID bonus question   This seriously BITES!  I have spent literally HOURS on picking my team roster, making pages of notes each week, only to lose my chance now because of that question.  Seriously upset right now.


----------



## threeboysmom




----------



## threeboysmom

Am I the only one that finds Survivor humorous??   






Kenny was just too cute going around in circles last night in the boat...


----------



## aengus

heh,  Kenny kills me,  yet...   he is at the moment running the show.  Weird!


----------



## KrazyPete

*Your picks for Week 8:*

*CAJUNWDWFAN*
Bob - catches fish
Charlie - Picks teeth
Corinne - picks teeth
Randy - says show title

*Sorsha*
Matty - episode title
Sugar - plays a HII
Bob - fish
Kenny - fish

*kaylajr*
Matty - Catches fish
Sugar - HII
Bob - Teeth
Randy - Episode title

*BriarRosie*
Bob
Sugar
Matty 
Randy

*Amy*
Charlie - picks teeth with stick
Sugar - cries
Bob - catches fish
Randy - catches fish

*aengus*
sugar - plays hidden immunity
Charlie - brushes teeth
Randy - says title
Corrinne  -brushes teeth

*KrazyPete*
Randy - Brushes teeth with a stick
Kenny - Catches a fish
Sugar - Says episode title
Matty - Says episode title

*RicksCafe*
Corrine - Says episode title
Charlie - Says episode title
Bob - Says episode title
Randy - Says episode title

*threeboysmom*
Randy - Title
Kenny - Fish
Sugar - Plays HII
Matty - Title

*Cardinal*
Bob- Fish
Cor rine - Fish
Sugar - Plays HII
Matty - Title

*Matty D*
Ken - Fish
Matty - Stick
Randy - Stick
Sugar - Idol

*See.Low*
Corrine - Says episode title
Charlie - Says episode title
Bob - Says episode title
Randy - Says episode title

*LilyTheBootQueen*
Matty - Catches fish
Sugar - HII
Bob - fish
Randy - Episode title

*tinkabellspirate*
Charlie - fish
Crystal - title
Jessica - kiss
Ken - kiss

*MPhins13*
Randy - Says Episode Title
Bob- Fish
Matty - Says Episode Title
Sugar Plays - Hidden Immunity Idol

_Picks carried forward from the previous week:_

*palmnut*
Matty - brushes with a stick
Marcus -fish
Bob - fish
Charlie - stick


----------



## KrazyPete

*Scoring for Week 8:*

*Regular Points*
*Bob 22*
Jeff says your name x 10 = 30
Exiled = -18

*Charlie 19*
Jeff says your name x 13 = 39
Wins reward = 10
Reas tree mail = 10
Voted out = -40

*Corinne 7*
Jeff says your name x 3 = 9
Wins reward = 10
Sits out a challenge = -12

*Crystal 39*
Jeff says your name x 13 = 39

*Ken 15*
Jeff says your name x 5 = 15

*Matty 53*
Jeff says your name x 11 = 33
Wins reward = 10
Reads treemail = 10

*Randy 37*
Jeff says your name x 9 = 27
Wins reward = 10

*Sugar 58*
Jeff says your name x 8 = 24
Cries x 2 = 24
Wins reward = 10

*Susie 66*
Jeff says your name x 12 = 36
Wins individual immunity = 30

*Bonus Points:*
*Kenny*
Says episode title
Catches fish

_*Notes:*
The descrepancy with CBS on Sugar is because they apparently counted her for crying three times. Pink and I tried to find that third tear. We both had her and we wanted those points too. Unfortunately, it's questionable.. so no points. Bob's count is off but whoever goes to exile is always off. CBS must be counting that differently than their FAQ says they are. Everything else was pretty close. Generally you get a few more name points here than there. I don't think thier counters are very alert. _


----------



## RicksCafe

Didn't Corrine read a tree mail?


----------



## KrazyPete

RicksCafe said:


> Didn't Corrine read a tree mail?



I don't believe so. She was there when Matty brought it in and agreed with Randy that it was a golf flag, but Charlie read it. Matty read the second one with Randy mumbling beside him. CBS didn't score her for reading tree mail either.


----------



## KrazyPete

The next episode's title is:

*"Nothing Tastes Better Than Five Hundred Dollars"*


----------



## RicksCafe

KrazyPete said:


> I don't believe so. She was there when Matty brought it in and agreed with Randy that it was a golf flag, but Matty read it. CBS didn't score her for reading tree mail either.


Stupid, illiterate Corrine.  Grumble grumble....


----------



## KrazyPete

*DisBoards Survivor Gabon Fantasy League: Week 8 Leaderboard*
Player name: This weeks's score / *Total Score*
KrazyPete 193 / *1932*
threeboysmom 193 / *1929*
Sorsha 178 / *1770*
LilyTheBootQueen 169 / *1628*
See.low 85 / *1606*
aengus 121 / *1604*
MattyD 193 / *1599*
MPhins13 94 / *1569*
Cardinal 140 / *1495*
palmnut 94 / *1477*
Amy 136 / *1455*
BriarRosie 170 / *1445*
RicksCafe 85 / *1390*
kaylajr 170 / *1368*
CAJUNWDWFAN 85 / *1365*
tinkabellspirate 131 / *1351*

Highlights: There was a lot of movement on the board this week The biggest mover was *Lily*. Her blonde pigtails were happily bopping right past See, Aengus and MPhins. Also, *Kayla* is last place no more! Her big score this week carried her past Themgrind and Cajun.


----------



## threeboysmom

Just because everyone else does....



KrazyPete said:


> *DisBoards Survivor Gabon Fantasy League: Week 8 Leaderboard*
> Player name: This weeks's score / *Total Score*
> *KrazyPete 193 */ *1932*
> *threeboysmom 193 */ *1929*
> Sorsha 178 / *1770*
> LilyTheBootQueen 169 / *1628*
> See.low 85 / *1606*
> aengus 121 / *1604*
> *MattyD 193 */ *1599*
> MPhins13 94 / *1569*
> Cardinal 140 / *1495*
> palmnut 94 / *1477*
> Amy 136 / *1455*
> BriarRosie 170 / *1445*
> RicksCafe 85 / *1390*
> kaylajr 170 / *1368*
> CAJUNWDWFAN 85 / *1365*
> tinkabellspirate 131 / *1351*



The Three Muskateers??  

The Three Caballeros??

The Three Stooges??


----------



## kaylajr

WOOO HOOOOO 
I am off the BOTTOM!!!


----------



## aengus

threeboysmom said:


> Just because everyone else does....
> 
> 
> 
> The Three Muskateers??
> 
> The Three Caballeros??
> 
> The Three Stooges??



OMG you copied me!

Does this mean I am not winning?


Oh and GO LILY!  oh and GO KALYAJR


----------



## tinkabellspirate

KrazyPete said:


> *DisBoards Survivor Gabon Fantasy League: Week 8 Leaderboard*
> Player name: This weeks's score / *Total Score*
> KrazyPete 193 / *1932*
> threeboysmom 193 / *1929*
> Sorsha 178 / *1770*
> LilyTheBootQueen 169 / *1628*
> See.low 85 / *1606*
> aengus 121 / *1604*
> MattyD 193 / *1599*
> MPhins13 94 / *1569*
> Cardinal 140 / *1495*
> palmnut 94 / *1477*
> Amy 136 / *1455*
> BriarRosie 170 / *1445*
> RicksCafe 85 / *1390*
> kaylajr 170 / *1368*
> CAJUNWDWFAN 85 / *1365*
> tinkabellspirate 131 / *1351*
> Highlights: There was a lot of movement on the board this week The biggest mover was *Lily*. Her blonde pigtails were happily bopping right past See, Aengus and MPhins. Also, *Kayla* is last place no more! Her big score this week carried her past Themgrind and Cajun.



Just because, we could be going the other way


----------



## palmnut

Since I seem to forget every week to post my picks, I'm putting mine up early for this week...

Corrine - says title
Sugar - HII
Kenny - picks teeth
Bob - fish


----------



## BriarRosie

Bob
Sugar
Matty 
Randy

Same picks as last week.


----------



## Matty D

Ken - Fish
Matty - Stick
Sugar - Idol
Susie - Stick


----------



## Amy

My picks for this week (11/20):

Matty - catches fish
Sugar - cries
Bob - catches fish
Randy - catches fish


----------



## Sorsha

Matty - fish
Sugar - plays HII (if I put this down every week, eventually she has to play the blasted thing, right?)
Bob - fish
Ken - teeth


----------



## kaylajr

Okay so last week I made it off the bottom
lets see if I can keep the upward climb going.....


Sugar--HII
Matty--catches fish
Bob --teeth
Randy--says title


----------



## aengus

ick, its that day already huh...


I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO!


----------



## threeboysmom

Along with one castaway, I'm going for broke...

Randy - title
Kenny - title
Sugar - HII
Matty - teeth


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

If you haven't noticed I'm really trying to get to the bottom!

My picks for this week's show (11-20-08)

Ken - PIcks teeth
Matty - says title
Bob - catches fish
Corinne - picks teeth


----------



## tinkabellspirate

Bob/fish

Corinne/teeth

Crystal/title

Randy/title

watch out jedi its my bottom!


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> ick, its that day already huh...
> 
> 
> I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO!



I seriously hate Thursdays.  It's official.


----------



## threeboysmom

Sorsha said:


> Sugar - plays HII (if I put this down every week, eventually she has to play the blasted thing, right?)



I believe Sugar now holds the Survivor world record of the longest time in possession of an idol.


----------



## aengus

Kenny - teeth
Sugar - plays idol
Matty - teeth
Corinne - teeth

UGH!


----------



## RicksCafe

My picks:

Bob - Says title
Randy - Says title
Crystal - Says title
Matty - Says title

Ricks (who is determined not to stink this week)


----------



## KrazyPete

Susie - Brushes teeth with a stick
Kenny - Catches a fish
Sugar - Plays HII
Matty - Catches a fish


----------



## threeboysmom

This is me watching the show tonight...






OK..... so that's me watching the show every week


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> Kenny - Catches a fish



You just want to watch Kenny go around in circles again.  Wheee.....


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> Susie - Brushes teeth with a stick
> Kenny - Catches a fish
> Sugar - Plays HII
> Matty - Catches a fish



And by the way....

You widen that gap between us and I'm personally going to kill you.


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

Here is your Current Team:

    *

      Bob - fishy

    *

      Corinne - running her mouth.. wait cleaning it.. 

    *

      Jessica - Hii

    *

      Randy - fishy


----------



## RicksCafe

See.low couldn't get to her computer so she asked me to post her picks.

Bob - Says title
Randy - Says title
Crystal - Says title
Matty - Says title

Ricks (who might've guessed... copy catter)


----------



## Sorsha

OK, no spoilers, I promise, I will be good.  But I just have to get this out...

          

I feel better now...
*snort, giggle*


----------



## KrazyPete




----------



## aengus

Sugar ROCKS!


----------



## threeboysmom

I think *I* ROCKED last night!  Taking the gamble with Randy paid off big for me!   

I'm disappointed though.  I found Randy highly entertaining, and I will miss him on the show.  Nobody else even touches Randy on the sarcasm meter.  

And I'm really disappointed in Bob.  I expected more from him.  Randy was a goner regardless.  He would have been booted out for sure, no question about it, idol or no idol.  There was no purpose in allowing Randy to make an absolute fool of himself like that.  Sorry, Bob, that was cruel.  Hope you hung your head in shame as you watched that with your family/friends last night.

I do have to give him a little credit though.  At least he didn't cackle with glee with the rest of them.  He looked rather sick, and I'm glad for at least that.  I think he realized how low of a blow that was.  

Regardless, Bob came down a few pegs in my eyes after last night's circus.  I want to see strategy, not deceit and childish pranks.

There.... got that off my chest.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

I think i did pretty well. Better late than never.


----------



## Sorsha

threeboysmom said:


> I think *I* ROCKED last night!  Taking the gamble with Randy paid off big for me!
> 
> I'm disappointed though.  I found Randy highly entertaining, and I will miss him on the show.  Nobody else even touches Randy on the sarcasm meter.
> 
> And I'm really disappointed in Bob.  I expected more from him.  Randy was a goner regardless.  He would have been booted out for sure, no question about it, idol or no idol.  There was no purpose in allowing Randy to make an absolute fool of himself like that.  Sorry, Bob, that was cruel.  Hope you hung your head in shame as you watched that with your family/friends last night.
> 
> I do have to give him a little credit though.  At least he didn't cackle with glee with the rest of them.  He looked rather sick, and I'm glad for at least that.  I think he realized how low of a blow that was.
> 
> Regardless, Bob came down a few pegs in my eyes after last night's circus.  I want to see strategy, not deceit and childish pranks.
> 
> There.... got that off my chest.



I have to respectfully disagree with you a little on this one... I agree that Bob realized it was a low blow, and as an honorable man, probably felt ashamed of himself.  And as a credit to him, he DID follow through with their agreement and vote Susie.
HOWEVER, IMHO Randy deserved everything he got.  What a BUTTHEAD!  Anyone who is that nasty, woman-hating, abrasive, and purposefully horrid to everyone around him SHOULD be thrown off in style!  I think their idea was awesome and the dork played right into their hands.  I only wish it had happened sooner!  That man SO got on my nerves.  Now, if only someone would take Crystal down a few pegs... IMHO, that woman is nothing but crabby attitude and crass mouth.
Respectfully,


----------



## palmnut

Bob has really grown on me and would say he is my favorite.  Randy got what he deserved.  Sorry Pink


----------



## threeboysmom

palmnut said:


> Bob has really grown on me and would say he is my favorite.  Randy got what he deserved.  Sorry Pink



Hello.... Sis????

Since when does someone's poor behavior give you justification to act poorly yourself?

Did Randy deserve it?  Yes, I can perhaps agree there.  Was it right to do it?  Absolutely NOT!

Matty is the only one left that has played an honorable game.  Unfortunately, in this type of game, honesty most likely won't win you the million dollars.  But I'd much rather walk out of the game with my integrity still intact and my head held high than with a million dollars in my pocket.  Seriously.

Last night was nothing but childishness behavior on the part of Sugar.  Bob should have said something.  I would have much rather seen him vote for Randy to prove his loyalty to Fang than participate in that ugly charade.


----------



## KrazyPete

I'll probably regret this. Something will happen next week that changes my opinion of all of them. Here's how I feel about them right now...

*Kenny*: Meh. The moves he's made so far haven't been terrifically brilliant. He's done what he needed to do to stay alive in the game. But, that's more credit than I can give some of the others.

*Susie*: I'm waiting for her to come out. It seems like she could be a sleeper this season. 

*Crystal*: Hasn't shown us that gold medal athlete in any challenges and has played the game with her emotions not her brain. She's just as obnoxious as Randy. GO HOME!

*Corinne*: She's been played up as this explosive personality. Oh really? 

*Matty*: He seems like a nice enough guy. I don't believe he thinks very far ahead in terms of game strategy. I would be happy to be wrong.

*Bob*: I really like Bob and I don't hold the prank last night against him. He seems like a smart guy who for some reason is missing the whole social part of the game. Bob! Taking a nap during the three hours between the merge and tribal council? C'mon!

*Sugar*: Immature brat. She's got no game and poisoning the jury against herself like she did last night was dumb. Personally, I think it's because she doesn't care about winning, just being on TV. She's been coasting along since day one. I'm not falling for her crocodile tears anymore, she can go home next and that would be fine.

*Randy*: Hated him, liked him, hated him again and finally ended up feeling really bad for the guy. Randy rubs some people the wrong way but he's authentic and I respect that. 

Seeing Bob with his head hung low and Sugar and Crystal barely able to contain thier giggles was hard to watch. However, I did like it when Crystal gave her little speech in the voting area loud enough that everyone could hear it. Props to her, that was funny. But Sugar shouldn't have put Bob in that position. I was glad to see that he didn't compound it by voting for Randy too. Humiliating Randy was unnecessary and this late in a game for a million dollars, I think it was stupid. But after bidding up everything Randy bid on at the auction, refusing a cookie, then taking the last cookie, then giving the cookie away, using Bob as her pawn in a silly prank to humiliate a player who was going home anyway and after her little handsign "L" during the vote I think the real Sugar has come out and she's not so sweet.


----------



## aengus

wow, I think sugar is DA BOMB!

everyone thinks she is clueless yet she has an immunity idol,  has been the deciding factor in the last 3 people voted off, and PIG TAILS! WOOT!

oh and I have this thing for bad girls  

I still like bob, but I am disappointed in bob more for telling sugar he couldnt find the immunity idol.  I mean, not only did it show he didnt think she capable of finding it,  why would someone think she wouldnt tell her alliance HE DOESNT HAVE IT 

HELLO BOB?    other than that, I like Bob and didnt mind that he sold Randy down the river.

I CANT STAND CRYSTAL, but...  I do agree with Pete, I thoroughly enjoyed her vote speech LOL.   Bravo, but hopefully bye bye soon.


----------



## Matty D

threeboysmom said:


> But I'd much rather walk out of the game with my integrity still intact and my head held high than with a million dollars in my pocket.  Seriously.



...but what about for a trip to Gabon?


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> wow, I think sugar is DA BOMB!
> 
> everyone thinks she is clueless yet she has an immunity idol,  has been the deciding factor in the last 3 people voted off, and PIG TAILS! WOOT!
> 
> oh and I have this thing for bad girls
> 
> I still like bob, but I am disappointed in bob more for telling sugar he couldnt find the immunity idol.  I mean, not only did it show he didnt think she capable of finding it,  why would someone think she wouldnt tell her alliance HE DOESNT HAVE IT
> 
> HELLO BOB?    other than that, I like Bob and didnt mind that he sold Randy down the river.
> 
> I CANT STAND CRYSTAL, but...  I do agree with Pete, I thoroughly enjoyed her vote speech LOL.   Bravo, but hopefully bye bye soon.




Quiet you.  If I remember correctly, you were voted off the island a LONG time ago.


----------



## KrazyPete

I posted this over in the CBS Forums. I figured I should share with my DIS friends too.  





Someone else from here posts hilarious pictures over there. I think she should put some of them up. I won't say her name but her initials are threeboysmom... oops.


----------



## aengus

OH GREAT!  The cookie monster cost me points last night and there you are posting him in my face so I relive it over again!

  Nice work there petez!


----------



## Sorsha

Hey Pink hey Pink, HEY PINK!!!
You are back in first place again, girlfriend!  And by a pretty decent margin, too!  How awesome!


----------



## aengus

Sorsha said:


> Hey Pink hey Pink, HEY PINK!!!
> You are back in first place again, girlfriend!  And by a pretty decent margin, too!  How awesome!



I KNEW MY BFF COULD DO IT!


----------



## threeboysmom

Sorsha said:


> Hey Pink hey Pink, HEY PINK!!!
> You are back in first place again, girlfriend!  And by a pretty decent margin, too!  How awesome!



Thank you. Thank you.  It won't last, LOL.  

I just got extremely lucky this week that every other word out of Jeff's mouth was "Randy."   Apparently, the other top players all shied away from placing Randy on the team which worked tremendously in my favor.



aengus said:


> I KNEW MY BFF COULD DO IT!



OMG!


----------



## threeboysmom

Here's everybody's picks for whatever week/episode this is....   

Palmnut
Corrine - says title
Sugar - HII
Kenny - picks teeth
Bob - fish

Briar
Bob
Sugar
Matty 
Randy

MattyD
Ken - Fish
Matty - Stick
Sugar - Idol
Susie - Stick

Amy
Matty - catches fish
Sugar - cries
Bob - catches fish
Randy - catches fish

Sorsha
Matty - fish
Sugar - plays HII 
Bob - fish
Ken - teeth

Kaylajr
Sugar--HII
Matty--catches fish
Bob --teeth
Randy--says title

#1Pink
Randy - title
Kenny - title
Sugar - HII
Matty - teeth

Jedi
Ken - PIcks teeth
Matty - says title
Bob - catches fish
Corinne - picks teeth

Tinkabellspirate
Bob/fish
Corinne/teeth
Crystal/title
Randy/title

Aengus
Kenny - teeth
Sugar - plays idol
Matty - teeth
Corinne - teeth

Ricks/Seelow
Bob - Says title
Randy - Says title
Crystal - Says title
Matty - Says title

#2Petez
Susie - Brushes teeth with a stick
Kenny - Catches a fish
Sugar - Plays HII
Matty - Catches a fish

Lily
Bob - fishy
Corinne - (teeth)
Jessica - Hii
Randy - fishy

**Carried over from last week**

Cardinal
Bob- Fish
Corrine- Fish
Sugar - Plays HII
Matty - Title

MPhins13
Randy - Says Episode Title
Bob- Fish
Matty - Says Episode Title
Sugar Plays - Hidden Immunity Idol


*Did I miss anyone??  *

1)  Only bonuses I noticed were both for Corinne.  She said the title and she cleaned her teeth with a stick.

2)  My initial counts are *WAY OFF *from the counts posted on CBS.... so this may take us a while to figure out why such a big discrepancy with some of the survivors.  Be patient?


----------



## MPhins13

I totally forgot to post my picks  I've been sick lately that I'm shocked I remember my name


----------



## threeboysmom

MPhins13 said:


> I totally forgot to post my picks  I've been sick lately that I'm shocked I remember my name



Oops, sorry about that!  I'll add your picks from last week into my last post.  We'll probably have points up either later tonight or tomorrow morning.

So sorry to hear you're sick.  Hope you are well on your way to a full recovery!  Hugs!


----------



## KrazyPete

*Regular Points*

*Bob -3*
Jeff says your name x 5 = 15
Exiled = -18

*Corinne 54*
Jeff says your name x 18 = 54

*Crystal 6*
Jeff says your name x 2 = 6

*Sugar 30*
Jeff says your name x 10 = 30

*Ken 135*
Jeff says your name x 35 = 105
Wins individual immunity = 30

*Matty 75*
Jeff says your name x 25 = 75

*Randy 66*
Jeff says your name x 32 = 96
Reads treemail = 10
Voted out = -40

*Susie 39*
Jeff says your name x 13 = 39

*DISBoards Bonus Points*

*Corinne*
Says episode title = 30
Brushes teeth with a stick = 30

_*Notes:*
Our points match up with CBS' pretty closely except they gave most of the Survivors 30 extra points. We waited for the Fantasy League video recap but what it describes is consistent with our numbers. I have no idea what CBS is doing. Anyway, these have been counted three times but if you think there's an error, please feel free to call me out._


----------



## KrazyPete

*Important Fantasy League Notes!*  

*Recap Episode*
Because of the Thanksgiving holiday, this week's episode is a "recap." They will be summarizing the season so far, showing some previously unaired clips and some of the survivor audition tapes. I'm taking the week off! Don't post your picks this week, I ain't counting nothin'!  

I don't believe CBS scores recap episodes either. But then again, nothing they do ever makes sense. If you're playing there, you'd better make your picks just in case.  

*DISBoard League Twist*
I'd like to make a proposal for the final episode. Since it will probably be down to 4 or 5 Survivors we won't have many options for our teams. It's very likely that many of us will have the same Survivors. The only way we'll be able to score points on the other players is with the bonus points. To make it a little more interesting, I'd like for us to do what CBS did in the first season of Fantasy League.

Rank the players for the final episode! When you pick your final four Survivors for the last episode you also give them the rank that you think they will finish the game. For example:

Randy -2nd
Kelly - 1st
Charlie - 4th
Ace -3rd

We'll come up with a scheme for awarding points based on which positions you choose correctly. Maybe something like 4th=30, 3rd=40, 2nd=50 and 1st=60. I'm not really sure about the point values but you get the idea. And I'm not sure if this should replace our normal bonus point options or be in addition to them. Feel freel to talk it out. If you hate the idea that's ok too.


----------



## kaylajr

I like the Twist Idea ... this is survivor afterall Twists are to be expected


----------



## KrazyPete

*DisBoards Survivor Gabon Fantasy League: Week 9 Leaderboard*
Player name: This weeks's score / *Total Score*
threeboysmom 306 / *2235*
KrazyPete 279 / *2211*
Sorsha 237 / *2007*
aengus 324 / *1928*
MattyD 279 / *1878*
LilyTheBootQueen 177 / *1805*
See.low 144 / *1750*
MPhins13 168 / *1737*
palmnut 246 / *1723*
CAJUNWDWFAN 291 / *1656*
Cardinal 156 / *1651*
Amy 168 / *1623*
BriarRosie 168 / *1613*
kaylajr 168 / *1536*
RicksCafe 144 / *1534*
tinkabellspirate 1504 / *1351*

MattyD and Aengus both made big moves to land in the top 5 this week. Jedi was the biggest mover though. He was in next to last place and jumped over 5 people this week. 

_Please check your scores and let me know if you think I made an error._


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> Jedi was the biggest mover though. He was in next to last place and jumped over 5 people this week.



Way to go, Jedi!  (clappy hands)

Looks good to me!  I am Back. On. Top!



KrazyPete said:


> *Important Fantasy League Notes!*
> 
> *Recap Episode*
> Because of the Thanksgiving holiday, this week's episode is a "recap." They will be summarizing the season so far, showing some previously unaired clips and some of the survivor audition tapes. I'm taking the week off! Don't post your picks this week, I ain't counting nothin'!
> 
> I don't believe CBS scores recap episodes either. But then again, nothing they do ever makes sense. If you're playing there, you'd better make your picks just in case.
> 
> *DISBoard League Twist*
> I'd like to make a proposal for the final episode. Since it will probably be down to 4 or 5 Survivors we won't have many options for our teams. It's very likely that many of us will have the same Survivors. The only way we'll be able to score points on the other players is with the bonus points. To make it a little more interesting, I'd like for us to do what CBS did in the first season of Fantasy League.
> 
> Rank the players for the final episode! When you pick your final four Survivors for the last episode you also give them the rank that you think they will finish the game. For example:
> 
> Randy -2nd
> Kelly - 1st
> Charlie - 4th
> Ace -3rd
> 
> We'll come up with a scheme for awarding points based on which positions you choose correctly. Maybe something like 4th=30, 3rd=40, 2nd=50 and 1st=60. I'm not really sure about the point values but you get the idea. And I'm not sure if this should replace our normal bonus point options or be in addition to them. Feel freel to talk it out. If you hate the idea that's ok too.



I shall cast my Nay.  Too much risk of you catching me at the last minute.


----------



## aengus

KrazyPete said:


> *DisBoards Survivor Gabon Fantasy League: Week 9 Leaderboard*
> Player name: This weeks's score / *Total Score*
> threeboysmom 306 / *2235*
> KrazyPete 279 / *2211*
> Sorsha 237 / *2007*
> aengus 324 / *1928*
> MattyD 279 / *1878*
> LilyTheBootQueen 177 / *1805*
> See.low 144 / *1750*
> MPhins13 168 / *1737*
> palmnut 246 / *1723*
> CAJUNWDWFAN 291 / *1656*
> Cardinal 156 / *1651*
> Amy 168 / *1623*
> BriarRosie 168 / *1613*
> kaylajr 168 / *1536*
> RicksCafe 144 / *1534*
> tinkabellspirate 1504 / *1351*
> 
> MattyD and Aengus both made big moves to land in the top 5 this week. Jedi was the biggest mover though. He was in next to last place and jumped over 5 people this week.
> 
> _Please check your scores and let me know if you think I made an error._



Just call me George Jefferson because I'm movin on up


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Yay for me , lol. I actually cold have done better since Bob got me negative points.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Not sure if I'll have time to post my picks tomorrow so I'll post mine today

(11-27-08)

Ken - catch fish
Bob - picks teeth
Corinne - Says title
Matty - picks teeth


----------



## Sorsha

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> Not sure if I'll have time to post my picks tomorrow so I'll post mine today
> 
> (11-27-08)
> 
> Ken - catch fish
> Bob - picks teeth
> Corinne - Says title
> Matty - picks teeth



I thought we weren't posting picks this week cause its a recap episode?  If I am mistaken, someone let me know so I can figure out my team for this week.


----------



## threeboysmom

Sorsha said:


> I thought we weren't posting picks this week cause its a recap episode?  If I am mistaken, someone let me know so I can figure out my team for this week.



Correct.  No picks for tomorrow!  We get to actually enjoy an episode without stress!


----------



## threeboysmom

Happy Thanksgiving to you all.... Survivor style


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you all.... Survivor style



Is this a clue? Is that the final four?


----------



## cyre

wow wow wow!! Congrats Pink on getting to first place!


----------



## See.low

I'm thinking it's too late to post this...but if not my picks are:

Bob - Says title
Ken - Says title
Crystal - Says title
Matty - Says title


----------



## KrazyPete

See.low said:


> I'm thinking it's too late to post this...but if not my picks are:
> 
> Bob - Says title
> Ken - Says title
> Crystal - Says title
> Matty - Says title



You're way early for next week. This week was a recap episode so we're taking a holiday break from the scoring.


----------



## Cardinal

threeboysmom said:


> I shall cast my Nay.  Too much risk of you catching me at the last minute.



I agree with Pink.


----------



## BriarRosie

Here are my picks for this week:

Matty 
Sugar 
Kenny 
Crystal


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> Not sure if I'll have time to post my picks tomorrow so I'll post mine today
> 
> (11-27-08)
> 
> Ken - catch fish
> Bob - picks teeth
> Corinne - Says title
> Matty - picks teeth



I guess I will forward these picks for the show on (12-04-08)


----------



## tinkabellspirate

My Current Team: 

Bob/title

Corinne/fish

Crystal/title

Jessica/fish


----------



## Sorsha

This week's picks:

Bob - Episode title
Sugar - Plays a HII
Kenny - Fish
Matty - Teeth


----------



## Amy

Ok, here are my picks for this week:

Kenny - teeth
Sugar - title
Bob - cries
Corinne - teeth

I have a feeling Matty will be going home this week.  Although I *HOPE* Crystal will be the one going home, I'm afraid she's going to make it to the final 2(3).  I really don't like her!!


----------



## kaylajr

Okay my picks this week

Bob --Teeth
Matty--Fish
Sugar --HII
Susie--says title


----------



## palmnut

Just wondering what the episode title is this week???


----------



## palmnut

Here are my picks:

Bob - fish
Crystal - teeth
Susie - title
Sugar - HII


----------



## KrazyPete

palmnut said:


> Just wondering what the episode title is this week???



"The Good Things In Life Aren't Easy"


----------



## Amy

And did I hear a promo correctly?  There's supposed to be a marriage proposal on Survivor tonight? Who's proposing to whom?  (I think I need a puking smiley for this one)


----------



## threeboysmom

Amy said:


> And did I hear a promo correctly?  There's supposed to be a marriage proposal on Survivor tonight? Who's proposing to whom?  (I think I need a puking smiley for this one)



A puking smiley?  Awww....I think I'm going to need Sugar's tissues tonight


----------



## KrazyPete

Bob - Says the episode title
Crystal - Brushes teeth with a stick
Sugar - Plays a hidden immunity idol
Kenny - Catches a fish


----------



## RicksCafe

Et tu, Bob?

I'm too disillusioned with Bob's game play to continue to play DIS Fantasy Survivor.  

Peace out, y'all!

Ricks (who won't have his faith in television restored until "Lost" returns)


----------



## threeboysmom

Deep deep breath...

Bob - Title
Crystal - Title
Sugar - Title
Kenny - Title


----------



## aengus

Matty - brushes teeth
Crystal - title
Sugar - kiss
Kenny - title

Gosh havent I won YET?


----------



## Matty D

Bob - Stick
Crystal - Stick
Sugar - Episode
Matty - Stick


----------



## See.low

Guess I'll roll these over from last week...


Bob - Says title
Ken - Says title
Crystal - Says title
Matty - Says title


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

Bob - Says the episode title
Susie - Brushes teeth with a stick
Sugar - Plays a hidden immunity idol
Matty - Catches a fish

On the marriage thing I will assume it's in one of the video mails from someone at home  .. Good thing I bought tissues yesterday!


----------



## Amy

LilyTheBootQueen said:


> On the marriage thing I will assume it's in one of the video mails from someone at home  .. Good thing I bought tissues yesterday!



Oh, I was thinking one of the Survivors proposes to one of the other Survivors - that's why I wanted the puking smiley!   But I like your idea MUCH better; no puking.


----------



## MPhins13

Bob - Says Episode title
Kenny - Catches a Fish
Matty - Says Episode title
Sugar - Plays Hidden Immunity Idol


----------



## threeboysmom

Oh my gosh!!!  I am soooooooo nervous with my picks tonight.  I can't stand this   I'm shaking.

If I can hold my first place lead after tonight, I think I might just have a great shot at winning the grand prize.


----------



## aengus

threeboysmom said:


> Oh my gosh!!!  I am soooooooo nervous with my picks tonight.  I can't stand this   I'm shaking.
> 
> If I can hold my first place lead after tonight, I think I might just have a great shot at winning the grand prize.



I always KNEW you could do it 

Wonder what will I wear


----------



## KrazyPete

Your picks for week uh... 10?

*CAJUNWDWFAN*
Ken - catch fish
Bob - picks teeth
Corinne - Says title
Matty - picks teeth

*See.low*
Bob - Says title
Ken - Says title
Crystal - Says title
Matty - Says title

*BriarRosie*
Matty 
Sugar 
Kenny 
Crystal

*tinkabellspirate*
Bob - title
Corinne - fish
Crystal - title
Jessica - fish

*Sorsha*
Bob - Episode title
Sugar - Plays a HII
Kenny - Fish
Matty - Teeth

*Amy*
Kenny - teeth
Sugar - title
Bob - cries
Corinne - teeth

*kaylajr*
Bob - Teeth
Matty- Fish
Sugar - HII
Susie- says title

*palmnut*
Bob - fish
Crystal - teeth
Susie - title
Sugar - HII

*KrazyPete*
Bob - Says the episode title
Crystal - Brushes teeth with a stick
Sugar - Plays a hidden immunity idol
Kenny - Catches a fish

*threeboysmom*
Bob - Title
Crystal - Title
Sugar - Title
Kenny - Title

*aengus*
Matty - brushes teeth
Crystal - title
Sugar - kiss
Kenny - title

*MattyD*
Bob - Stick
Crystal - Stick
Sugar - Episode
Matty - Stick

*LilyTheBootQueen*
Bob - Says the episode title
Susie - Brushes teeth with a stick
Sugar - Plays a hidden immunity idol
Matty - Catches a fish

*MPhins13*
Bob - Says Episode title
Kenny - Catches a Fish
Matty - Says Episode title
Sugar - Plays Hidden Immunity Idol

*Cardinal*
Bob - Fish
Corrine - Fish
Sugar - Plays HII
Matty - Title


----------



## threeboysmom

Stink, stink, stink!

I needed MATTY, not Kenny last night!  Grrrr..... I went back and forth between those two survivors yesterday.... finally settled on Kenny thinking he'd be the other boot target besides Corinne (wanted those name points at Tribal).  I had a 50/50 shot, and I chose WRONG!  

Bob, however, rocked the points last night!  WOW!


----------



## threeboysmom

Well, I didn't do as bad as I thought... still in first place, but the 2nd place person managed to catch up to me and now we're tied for that first place spot.  The pressure is REALLY on for this week now.  And.... on CBS we can only now choose TWO people for our roster, not four.  Anyone have any thoughts to doing the same here?

Awww, had to share this with you all - an interview with Corinne after she was voted.  Bob has redeemed himself in my eyes again.  I had a very hard time with his cooperation in the Randy stint, but this explains why he had to go along with it.  Sugar.... well.... let's not get into that  

_RNO: I have to admit that I was surprised you didn’t seem to hold a grudge against Bob for participating in the first fake immunity idol scam against Randy. Why not? 

Corinne: That is a great question. There is something edited out that is very important in that episode. They basically pulled Bob aside [in Episode 10] and said he was going to be voted out, not Randy. They all wanted him gone because he’s likeable. It’s easier to take Randy to the end, we’re not very well liked. They told him if you cooperate, we will save you for one round.

He is not that guy, that is not representative of his behavior, which is why you saw him flipping out at Sugar [in last night's episode]. That moment, there is more of that they didn’t show, he is just twisted with guilt. He was a broken man. He said he didn’t come on the show to be someone he’s not, he can’t believe he did that. He did it to save himself one more round. They didn’t show that. That’s not how it went down at all._

Yay Bob!

I think what Bob needs to do now is align with Matty/Susie and pull in Sugar also to blindside Ken.  He has got to get that kid out of the game. They've ALL got to get that kid out of there if they have any hope of winning. The following episode, he'll have to blindside Matty.  Then it's smooth sailing for him whichever two girls he decides to take with him to the Finale.  He'll win it for sure.


----------



## aengus

Well I hope this weeks episode takes Kenny's ego down a notch or two 

Actually I have to think he is not going to be able to recover from this, crystal however can pull this out if she decides to throw Kenny under the bus.  Actually rooting for ya this week Crystal LOL


----------



## BriarRosie

Since I will be going on my trip in a couple of days, I made my final 2 picks on the cbs.com website.  

I think it's only fair to keep it to two players here since we can't do four on the Fantasy site.

My picks for the end are:

Matty - winner
Sugar - not the winner.


----------



## threeboysmom

Have a WONDERFUL trip, Briar!  Sooooo jealous  

Yes, I think we're going to follow CBS in that regard.  Everyone needs to choose *TWO* Survivors this week, NOT four as in the past.  

***IF YOU POST FOUR SURVIVORS THIS WEEK, WE WILL ONLY TAKE YOUR FIRST TWO SURVIVORS INTO CONSIDERATION FOR SCORING***

And don't forget.... there is a 2-hour Survivor on Sunday, 12/14 (two back-to-back episodes which means two boots) then an hour Finale after that (we don't score the Finale, by the way).

So not only will you need to get your picks in by 8 EST Thursday (as usual), you will also need to choose two new picks and post those by 8 EST Sunday (or we will just use your two picks from Thursday).

And then...... we're done! 

Good luck everyone! This is it!  We're done to the last week of Survivor!


----------



## BriarRosie

Thanks, Pink!  I figured I posted my final two for the end, since I won't be able to change anything around.  Should I just consider this post a confirmation that those are my picks up through the Finale?  I guess it is now.


----------



## Cardinal

I don't believe my picks are on that list, Pete.


----------



## threeboysmom

Cardinal said:


> I don't believe my picks are on that list, Pete.



That was intentional


----------



## KrazyPete

Cardinal said:


> I agree with Pink.





Cardinal said:


> I don't believe my picks are on that list, Pete.



Yup... next time choose sides more wisely.


----------



## KrazyPete

*Regular Points*

*Bob 200*
Jeff says your name x 32 = 96
Cries x 2 = 24
wins individual reward = 20
Wins individual immunity = 30
Use of NOW Wireless Device = 30

*Corinne 59*
Jeff says your name x 25 = 75
Cries x 2 = 24
Voted out = -40

*Crystal 81*
Jeff says your name x 19 = 57
Cries x 2 = 24

*Sugar 123*
Jeff says your name x 25 = 75
Cries x 4 = 48

*Ken 75*
Jeff says your name x 21 = 63
Cries x 1 = 12

*Matty 96*
Jeff says your name x 28 = 
Cries x 1 = 12

*Suzy 54*
Jeff says your name x 18 = 39

*DISBoards Bonus Points*

*Bob*
Catches a fish = 30

*Kenny*
Catches a fish = 30

*Matty*
Says episode title = 30


*Notes:*
_Brushes Teeth with a stick: It looked like Crystal was doing it at the very beginning but it was in the dark and I could not see the stick. She might gave been biting her nails. (no points)
Kisses another survivor: Crystal told Kenny that Bob kissed her on the cheek but it wasn't shown. (no points)
Uses a Sprint Wireless Device: Bob was the only one that actually used it. Jeff held up the phone for everyone else. Wondering about the 30 point discrepancy between our count and CBS? We're guessing they gave everyone Sprint device points. Even if you give everyone points for watching the video on the phone you'd have to give it to Bob twice so the net result would be the same.

Crying points were difficult this time. The first number below represents definent tears. The second number means I'm sure they were crying but they wiped the tears before I could actually see them.

Bob: 0 / 2
Corrine: 1 / 1
Crystal: 2 / 0
Sugar: 3 / 1
Kenny: 0 / 1
Matty: 0 / 1
Suzy: 0 / 0

Hey, we're in the Holiday Spirit! We gave you the points for wiping the tears. Merry Christmas  _


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> Have a WONDERFUL trip, Briar!  Sooooo jealous
> 
> Yes, I think we're going to follow CBS in that regard.  Everyone needs to choose *TWO* Survivors this week, NOT four as in the past.
> 
> ***IF YOU POST FOUR SURVIVORS THIS WEEK, WE WILL ONLY TAKE YOUR FIRST TWO SURVIVORS INTO CONSIDERATION FOR SCORING***
> 
> And don't forget.... there is a 2-hour Survivor on Sunday, 12/14 (two back-to-back episodes which means two boots) then an hour Finale after that (we don't score the Finale, by the way).
> 
> So not only will you need to get your picks in by 8 EST Thursday (as usual), you will also need to choose two new picks and post those by 8 EST Sunday (or we will just use your two picks from Thursday).
> 
> And then...... we're done!
> 
> Good luck everyone! This is it!  We're done to the last week of Survivor!



If you missed this post, please read it now. I didn't get to much response to the "rank the final four" idea but we are going to follow CBS' lead and go down to 2-player teams for the last two episodes... which incidentally, are both this week.

Also, we won't be counting the "Reunion" show following the finale. Once the winner is announced and CBS goes to a commercial break the game will be over as far as we are concerned.

Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## KrazyPete

*DisBoards Survivor Gabon Fantasy League: Week 10 Leaderboard*
Player name: This weeks's score / *Total Score*
KrazyPete 509 / *2720*
threeboysmom 479 / *2714*
Sorsha 524 / *2531*
MattyD 500 / *2378*
aengus 375 / *2303*
MPhins13 554 / *2291*
LilyTheBootQueen 473 / *2278*
See.low 482 / *2232*
Cardinal 538 / *2189*
palmnut 458 / *2181*
CAJUNWDWFAN 460 / *2116*
Amy 457 / *2080*
kaylajr 473 / *2009*
BriarRosie 375 / *1988*
tinkabellspirate 463 / *1967*


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Hi there all,

My picks for thursday (12-11-08)

Matty - says title
Ken - says title


----------



## Cardinal

KrazyPete said:


> *DisBoards Survivor Gabon Fantasy League: Week 10 Leaderboard*
> Player name: This weeks's score / *Total Score*
> KrazyPete 509 / *2720*
> threeboysmom 479 / *2714*
> Sorsha 524 / *2531*
> MattyD 500 / *2378*
> aengus 375 / *2303*
> MPhins13 554 / *2291*
> LilyTheBootQueen 473 / *2278*
> See.low 482 / *2232*
> Cardinal 538 / *2189*
> palmnut 458 / *2181*
> CAJUNWDWFAN 460 / *2116*
> Amy 457 / *2080*
> kaylajr 473 / *2009*
> BriarRosie 375 / *1988*
> tinkabellspirate 463 / *1967*




Look at that, people!  LOOK AT THAT!


----------



## Amy

And I keep moving DOWN on the list.  Sigh.....

Ok, my picks for tomorrow, Dec. 11:

Sugar - uses II (I think this is the last time it can be used, right?)
Matty - picks teeth with stick


----------



## Sorsha

My picks for tomorrow...

Sugar - Uses HII
Bob - Episode title


----------



## aengus

decisions... decisions...


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> decisions... decisions...



Yeah.... the three most likely to be point hogs are also the three most likely to be voted off tonight.

decisions... decisions...


----------



## kaylajr

sugar HII
Bob title


----------



## palmnut

Sugar - HII
Bob - title


----------



## Matty D

Matty - Title
Bob - Fish


----------



## tinkabellspirate

Sugar - title
 
Matty - Title
Good Luck all it was a great season.. and for Pink!


----------



## threeboysmom

Bob - Fish
Sugar - Title

I wish my picks on CBS were so easy...


----------



## KrazyPete

Sugar - Says episode title
Bob - Plays Hidden Immunity Idol

Did anyone post the ep title this week?
"The Good Guys Should Win in the End"


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> Also, we won't be counting the "Reunion" show following the finale. Once the winner is announced and CBS goes to a commercial break the game will be over as far as we are concerned.
> 
> Good Luck Everyone!



Wait... what???

I'm confused  

I thought the Finale WAS the Reunion show??

I was thinking we'd score until we got down the the final 3 facing the jury.  Do we do a name count during that part too????


----------



## aengus

oh i am so dragging my feet LOL

Pink is this the last night for your points on the official site?


----------



## aengus

GRRRRR

uh...   

Bob!
Kenny!

NO NO NO NO

Crystal
NO NO NO NO NO

ahhhhhhhhhhh

Bob Title
Matty Title

What? OMG I HAVE TO TAKE A RISK!


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> oh i am so dragging my feet LOL
> 
> Pink is this the last night for your points on the official site?



No, Sunday is my last night - two immunity challenges, two boots that I need to nail 

Still going back and forth tonight on CBS.  Crystal.... no, Matty..... no, Crystal....  I swear, I'm going to put both of their names on a slip of paper and just draw one with my eyes closed.

Bob, on the other hand, is a definite for me.  I don't care if he gets booted or not...


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> Wait... what???
> 
> I'm confused
> 
> I thought the Finale WAS the Reunion show??
> 
> I was thinking we'd score until we got down the the final 3 facing the jury.  Do we do a name count during that part too????



Sunday night starts at 8pm EST and doesn't end until 11pm.

The first two hours are what I'm referring to as the "Finale" and that will be followed by a 1 hour "Reunion" show. They will have the final tribal council leading up to 10pm. After the votes are cast in the pre-recorded final episode they will transition to the Live Reunion show where the votes will be counted. While everyone is going crazy and the new millionaire is hugging his or her family they will go to commercial break.

Or at least that how it usually works.  

In any case. I don't see any point in trying count the names, tears, etc. once the winner is announced the entire cast is brought back out to be interviewed. Once the game is over for them, I think it should be for us too.


----------



## MPhins13

My picks for this week are
Bob - Says title
Sugar plays HII

Good luck all especially Pink winning the big one


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

Sugar Hii
Bob title

- ducks - 

 GL pink!


----------



## See.low

Bob - title
Matty - title

Just waiting to move down the ranking list even further...sigh.


----------



## Amy

Wow - I can't believe nobody's posted yet after last night's show!  I guess I get to go first....

YIPPEE!!!  Crystal's gone!!I've been waiting for this day all season long!

Kudos to Bob - he kept the immunity necklace for himself, but really didn't go back on his word to Kenny since he told Kenny he'd give him the necklace if he (Bob) knew that Kenny was in trouble.  

Kudos also to Sugar - she played the HII perfectly!  And those editors - I was screaming at the tv during that long pause after Jeff asked if anyone wanted to play the HII....great drama!

At first I didn't like Sugar - it seemed like she was always flip-flopping.  But that seems to be her strategy and it's worked well for her.  I was really impressed when she said she wanted a "good" person to win and didn't like the way Crystal and Kenny were treating Matty. 

My choice for final 3:  Sugar, Bob and Matty, with Bob the winner.
If it's a final 2:  Sugar and Bob.

Either scenario, I'd also be happy if Sugar won.

Wow - this season started out really boring and dull, but it's definitely picked up!  Can't wait for Sunday's finale!


----------



## aengus

Pig Tails RULES!

Is there any doubt who is controlling this game now?  Did I call this or WHAT?

Pink how did you think you did on cbs?

ETA: Amy, I totally agree, this season went from flop to one of the best ever.  It has just been one twist after another!


----------



## threeboysmom

YES YES YES!!!

I went with Bob and finally settled on Matty on CBS!!

Think they were the two biggest scorers!  WOOT!


----------



## aengus

threeboysmom said:


> YES YES YES!!!
> 
> I went with Bob and finally settled on Matty on CBS!!
> 
> Think they were the two biggest scorers!  WOOT!



Congrats!  and did you see my picks? ROFL  WOOT !


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

threeboysmom said:


> YES YES YES!!!
> 
> I went with Bob and finally settled on Matty on CBS!!
> 
> Think they were the two biggest scorers!  WOOT!



Awesome for you! I was disappointed that I didn't pick Bob. 

Well I guess I'll make my picks for Sunday right now. (12-14-08)

Bob - says title

Matty - Says title

Is that all we have to do or do we have to pick who we think will win the game?


----------



## threeboysmom

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> Awesome for you! I was disappointed that I didn't pick Bob.
> 
> Well I guess I'll make my picks for Sunday right now. (12-14-08)
> 
> Bob - says title
> 
> Matty - Says title
> 
> Is that all we have to do or do we have to pick who we think will win the game?



All you need to do 

Now if only I could do the same.  I just don't know if I should play it safe and take the 2 women... or take a risk with one of the 3 male jury threats....  I hate that I won't have a chance to change my picks in between the episodes.

Decisions, decisions.... and we only have two days


----------



## palmnut

I'm going with 
Bob title
Sugar title

Good Luck PINK!!  I can't wait to go to Africa with you!


----------



## threeboysmom

palmnut said:


> Good Luck PINK!!  I can't wait to go to Africa with you!



Thank you!  

I'd better get my picks in before I forget.  Going with...

Matty - stick
Sugar - title

Not sure yet if I'll go with Matty/Sugar on CBS or Susie/Sugar or Susie/Matty..... I JUST DON'T KNOW!


----------



## aengus

palmnut said:


> I'm going with
> Bob title
> Sugar title
> 
> Good Luck PINK!!  I can't wait to go to Africa with you!





threeboysmom said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'd better get my picks in before I forget.  Going with...
> 
> Matty - stick
> Sugar - title
> 
> Not sure yet if I'll go with Matty/Sugar on CBS or Susie/Sugar or Susie/Matty..... I JUST DON'T KNOW!



You guys are just kidding right?  

What do I pack anyways?  I mean... I never been to Africa before 


uh who to pick who to pick... need to sleep on it I suppose 


oh and am I winnin yet?


----------



## aengus

OK!

Bob - title

Sugar - title


----------



## Sorsha

Bob - title
Sugar - kisses someone (is that still one of our choices?  If not, I will go with "says title" for her as well)


----------



## Cardinal

Matty- Fish
Bob- Says Title


----------



## tinkabellspirate

Here Is My Current Team:

Jessica/title

Matty/fishes


----------



## Amy

Here's my pick for tonight:

Sugar - cries
Bob - title


----------



## KrazyPete

Matty - Says episode title
Sugar - Says eisode title


----------



## threeboysmom

WOW!  Lots of Bob takers tonight!  Watch... I'll probably be kicking myself for not taking him, but I just think one challenge loss and that man is toast.  Anyways...

I found this pre-finale picture of the final five.  After 30+ days in Gabon, I have to say that Susie looks HOT!


----------



## kaylajr

Bob title
Sugar Title

Thanks guys it's been fun 
maybe next season i can start week one and actually have a 
chance LOL


----------



## Matty D

Kenny - Title
Sugar - Title


----------



## MPhins13

threeboysmom said:


> WOW!  Lots of Bob takers tonight!  Watch... I'll probably be kicking myself for not taking him, but I just think one challenge loss and that man is toast.  Anyways...
> 
> I found this pre-finale picture of the final five.  After 30+ days in Gabon, I have to say that Susie looks HOT!



Love this picture.  They all look great, especially Susie.  I really like seeing everyone at the reunion show after everyone is showered and all  

My picks for tonight are
Bob - Title
Sugar - Title

This was my first year doing this and I had fun, but at times frustrating.  It was a hard season to try and figure out who was going next

Can someone explain the cbs contest?  I thought you win a trip to the finale show (which is tonight)?

Good luck Pink


----------



## KrazyPete

Is anyone on the east coast still watching "60 Minutes" besides me? I was at church tonight, was the president on throwing off the TV schedule or what?


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> Is anyone on the east coast still watching "60 Minutes" besides me? I was at church tonight, was the president on throwing off the TV schedule or what?



I'm still watching stupid 60 Minutes.  I feel like I'm going to throw up.  Just want to get this over with.


----------



## aengus

I was just coming to post, in case anyone was DVR'ing this

They are going to miss much of the finale 

hope this saved someones night.


----------



## kaylajr

KrazyPete said:


> Is anyone on the east coast still watching "60 Minutes" besides me? I was at church tonight, was the president on throwing off the TV schedule or what?


 
pretty sure it was late cause of the football game....
I am DVRing it...Promised DH i would wait for him to watch it


----------



## aengus

OK... so...

Susie... 3 votes?  SERIOUSLY?

Sugar...  Should have pleaded your case,  YOU were the mastermind!  She rolled over and played dead in the end. 

I like Bob, I was surprised the voting was so close.  The only thing is I wish he did differently was that he told Kenny off.   I wish he said, Kenny, no thank you I dont want your vote and I will not play your game anymore.

1,000,000 cookie    sweet!

Hope you did well Pink!  when do we leave?


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> OK... so...
> 
> Susie... 3 votes?  SERIOUSLY?
> 
> Sugar...  Should have pleaded your case,  YOU were the mastermind!  She rolled over and played dead in the end.
> 
> I like Bob, I was surprised the voting was so close.  The only thing is I wish he did differently was that he told Kenny off.   I wish he said, Kenny, no thank you I dont want your vote and I will not play your game anymore.
> 
> 1,000,000 cookie    sweet!
> 
> Hope you did well Pink!  when do we leave?



Well unfortunately, I didn't have Bob.  I seriously didn't think anyone would be dumb enough to take him to the F3 with who was sitting on the jury.  I was definitely the one outwitted and outplayed here in the end.   I chose instead to play it safe by taking the two ladies since I wasn't sure who the winner would be and just didn't want to take the risk.

I had a 60 pt. lead, but it's going to come down to a few points.  Did Bob have his name said more than 10x than either of those 2 gals.  I don't know.  I'm afraid to do the count.   It's going to be VERY tight.

Also, if CBS decides to score the fire making tie-breaker as an immunity challenge win, then I'm done, plain and simple.  Not even close.

My hat is off to all of you that chose Bob!  Rats, I should have listened to Aengus!


----------



## crazytp93

aengus said:


> OK... so...
> 
> Susie... 3 votes?  SERIOUSLY?
> 
> Sugar...  Should have pleaded your case,  YOU were the mastermind!  She rolled over and played dead in the end.
> 
> I like Bob, I was surprised the voting was so close.  The only thing is I wish he did differently was that he told Kenny off.   I wish he said, Kenny, no thank you I dont want your vote and I will not play your game anymore.
> 
> 1,000,000 cookie    sweet!
> 
> Hope you did well Pink!  when do we leave?



I really like Susie. I also like Bob and happy that he won. I really am surprised how close it was and no votes for Sugar! :O

And how DARE Corrine question/insult Sugar like that about her father.



threeboysmom said:


> WOW!  Lots of Bob takers tonight!  Watch... I'll probably be kicking myself for not taking him, but I just think one challenge loss and that man is toast.  Anyways...
> 
> I found this pre-finale picture of the final five.  After 30+ days in Gabon, I have to say that Susie looks HOT!




Susie looked really good.


----------



## threeboysmom

MPhins13 said:


> Can someone explain the cbs contest?  I thought you win a trip to the finale show (which is tonight)?
> 
> Good luck Pink



I didn't quite understand it either until a few weeks ago.  Apparently, there are a few prizes involved - there's the grand prize for the person who is in first place at the end of the season - this is a week-long trip to Africa worth about 15K.  Then there are the cash prizes and the 2-night trip to the finale.  Any time you came in first place during the season, your name was put into a drawing for these.  The finale trip/tickets was what I really wanted, but oh well.  I did my best.  

Still waiting on those scores, but I'm not too hopeful I was able to hold onto my lead...


----------



## threeboysmom

Drat.  I blame Aengus.


----------



## Cardinal

Uh oh, Aengus.  I don't think that Pink is taking you to Gabon.


----------



## Sorsha

I am so sorry, Pink... I was really rooting for you.  
Maybe next season, right?


----------



## aengus

I accept all responsibility.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Congratulations Pink on a very well played season! You did an amazing job!


----------



## aengus

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> Congratulations Pink on a very well played season! You did an amazing job!




Agreed!  I wonder how many players there were.

Pretty incredible when you think about it.


----------



## threeboysmom

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> Congratulations Pink on a very well played season! You did an amazing job!





aengus said:


> Agreed!  I wonder how many players there were.
> 
> Pretty incredible when you think about it.





Sorsha said:


> I am so sorry, Pink... I was really rooting for you.
> Maybe next season, right?



Thanks so much, guys!  To lose at the very end was brutal, but I've bounced back now   Hugs!


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Ok here are my picks for tonight ........


Wait.......

No more Survivor


----------



## aengus

I hate waiting for the next season to start.   Don't they know we are addicted??


----------



## threeboysmom

They're currently taking applications for season 19.  I think we should all apply


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

The only thing I think I couldn't survive is the lack of food. A jedi needs his nourishment.


----------



## Sorsha

threeboysmom said:


> They're currently taking applications for season 19.  I think we should all apply



Ya know... as much as I love the show... that just wouldn't work for me.  I am too much of a weenie... I love Survivor from my comfy couch with a nice hot cup of coffee and a bowl of popcorn.   I hate tent camping, can't sleep anywhere but in a nice warm bed, and really am NOT that fond of rice.  My idea of "roughing it" is when the Holiday Inn has NO pool, and as some talk show host once said, "Some people hear the call of the wild, I hear the call of the flush toilets"!
I admit it, I am a total weenie, and besides, I am too internet-addicted.   39 days with no DisBoards???  Egad!!!  

If you made it on the show, Pink, I would root for you though!


----------



## threeboysmom

Sorsha said:


> If you made it on the show, Pink, I would root for you though!



Haha, no you wouldn't.  You'd be laughing your butt off at me.   

I'm sorry, folks.  Pete and I both have been very busy lately with other obligations and family.  Neither one of us have had a chance to score the last two episodes.... and I doubt we'll get a chance this week either with the holidays coming.

Anyone that chose Bob is an automatic winner.  The rest of you... well, you can join me in Loser's Lodge.  

Thanks all for a great season!  Lots of movement on the board from week to week so that was exciting!


----------



## tinkabellspirate

Great season everyone! Big belated thanks to pete and pink our score keepers..=


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

the next season is just around the corner in february


----------



## aengus

I'm so totally going to PWN next season


----------



## Cardinal

Puh-leez.  I already have next season in the bag.


----------



## lilbumbles

Ok I just joined today and I see this Survivor thread, I was like  coolio...so then I see you played a game along with the series! Double   LOL

I can't wait to see what February is...can someone please tell me a main thread link for this info?! thankies


----------



## aengus

Hi Lilbumbles,

I went looking and I dont think CBS has put anything official up yet.

If you search Survivor Tocantins you will find plenty of unoffical info already up.


----------



## threeboysmom

Nothing official yet regarding Season 18... other than the location.

Rumor has it that the cast information will be released later next week.


----------



## aengus

threeboysmom said:


> Nothing official yet regarding Season 18... other than the location.
> 
> Rumor has it that the cast information will be released later next week.



Cant wait!!!! I am so kicking your behind this time for sure!!!!


----------



## cyre

I'm gonna try getting in this one this time around!


----------



## threeboysmom

Just to give you all the heads up...

 I'm not so sure we're going to be doing the fantasy game this season on the DIS.  

Unless Pete decides he wants to do it himself.


----------



## threeboysmom

Here's the cast info.  Three models and two millionaires.  Sigh, CBS...   

- Sandy Burgin, a 53-year-old bus driver from Louisville, KY 

- Stephen Fishbach, a 29-year-old corporate consultant from New York, NY 

- James Thomas Jr., a 24-year-old cattle rancher from Samson, AK 

- Spencer Duhm, a 19-year-old college student from Lakeland, FL 

- Sydney Wheeler, a 24-year-old model and interior designer from San Diego, CA 

- Jerry Sims, a 49-year-old U.S. Army sergeant from Rock Hill, SC 

- Candace Smith, a 31-year-old actress/model and event planner and former lawyer from Los Angeles, CA 

- Tyson Apostol, a 29-year-old bike-shop manager and former professional cyclist from Linden, UT 

- Sierra Reed, a 23-year-old model from Los Angeles, CA 

- Erinn Lobdell, a 26-year-old hairstylist from Waukesha, WI 

- Carolina Eastwood, a 26-year-old bartender from Los Angeles, CA 

- Tamara "Taj" Johnson-George, a 37-year-old from Nashville, TN 

- Joe Dowdle, a 26-year-old commercial real estate broker from Austin, TX 

- Benjamin Wade, a 37-year-old soccer coach and part-time orchestra conductor from Bolivar, MO 

- Debra Beebe, a 46-year-old middle-school principal from Auburn, AK 

- Brendan Synnott, a 30-year-old entrepreneur from New York, NY


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

aww nobody from Louisiana


----------



## threeboysmom

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> aww nobody from Louisiana



Nobody's going to pahk the cah in Hahvad Yahd either...


----------



## Matty D

California...knows how to party.


----------



## Sorsha

threeboysmom said:


> Just to give you all the heads up...
> 
> I'm not so sure we're going to be doing the fantasy game this season on the DIS.
> 
> Unless Pete decides he wants to do it himself.



Oh!  That is so sad!
Is everything OK, Pink?  If it was just too much work, I can understand... you guys put a LOT of time into it last season!  Thanks for that!


----------



## LilyTheBootQueen

Matty D said:


> California...knows how to party.



Agreed.. 

and Thanks Pink for all you put into last season and putting up with gracie LOL

I'd be willing to monitor a less complicated version that just went along with the CBS rules maybe? but I'd like to see another season of us following along.. Petez?


----------



## aengus

Also dont forget miss blue showed us another fantasy league somehwere in this thread.   That might help take some of the work out ot it so Pink can still play

I mean... it wouldnt be any fun for me to win it if I didnt crush pink


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> I mean... it wouldnt be any fun for me to win it if I didnt crush pink



Oh PLEASE.... as if that would ever happen....


----------



## KrazyPete

I haven't decided if I'll play again this year. CBS' system really messed me up a couple of time last season and it made it almost pointless to play there. I know that sounds whiney, but it's true and I'm not sure I trust them to have the problems worked out for this season.

I'm sorry I faded there at the end. Life kicked in with the holidays and everything. It's been crazy around here. I hope no one is too terrible upset with me.

I'd play again here if we had something fairly automatic for the scorekeeping. Someone pick it up and start a "Survivor: Tocantins" thread.


----------

